# Knitting Tea Party - 6th to 8th January 2012



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 6th Januay 2012, in Moscow it's 3:00a.m. on Christmas Day so, S rozhdestvom Hristovim!

I've been throwng darts at a wall map and it's midnight in Barcelona, 9:00p.m. in Rio de Janiero and in Indianapolis it's 6:00p.m., welcome to the first Knitting Tea Party of 2012!

I hope everybody had a thoroughly good Festive Season and wish one and all, good health and much happiness throughout 2012. It's been a busy week for me, I went to the _Winter Wonderland_ in London's Hyde Park on Monday, great fun and they always have the most marvellous 60m (197ft) dameter observation wheel as the centrepiece, the weather was beautiful and the views across London were spectacular!

I've been to some of the January sales and picked up some great bargains in the linens department with duvet sets reduced from £64.99 (US$100.25) to £12.99 (US$20.03) and some lovely linen napkins reduced from £4.25 (US$6.56) to £1.50 (US$2.31). I'll be having a tilt at the haberdashery departments and the bookshops of Charing Cross Road next week.

To start things off this week, I thought t would be nice to start wth _Russian Helmets_, a great way to start the day, a glass of vodka to go with them is optional!

To-day is also _National Bean Day_ in America, since one of my darts landed in Barcelona, I thought it would be nice to combine the two cultures with my _Tomato, Bean and Chorizo Stew_. This dish is a great _Winter Warmer_ and I've written it out as a meal for one, since I frequently eat it when I'm on my own, you can multiply up the ingredients as required.

I hope you enjoy both receipts and have fun at this week's tea party with lots of tales of what you've been up to and bargains you've found in the sales.

Dave

*Russian Helmets*
_Preheat oven to 325degF/160degC/Regulo3_

*Ingredients:*
4 eggs
4 medium-sized tomatoes
2 tsp red wine vinegar
2 tbsp butter
Salt and Pepper

*Method:*
Cut the the top off each tomato and scoop out the pulp & seeds. Sprinkle into each tomato a 1/2 tspn of vinegar. Break one egg into each tomato.

Place in lightly buttered ramekins and bake until the eggs are set to your liking.

Remove from the oven and sprinkle with salt and pepper and a small knob of butter.

*Tomato, Bean and Chorizo Stew*
_Serves: 1_

*Ingredients:*
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
3 oz (85g) chorizo, peeled and sliced 1/2" (1cm) thick
1 stick celery, finely chopped
3 garlic cloves, crushed
freshly ground black pepper
4 tomatoes, seeds and pulp removed and reserved
half tsp dried oregano
1 small tin (approx. 7 oz/200g) cannellini beans, rinsed and drained
handful black olives, pitted

*Method:*
Heat the oil in a saucepan over a medium heat. Add the chorizo, celery, garlic and pepper and cook for two minutes, until the chorizo is browned.

Blend two of the tomatoes together with the reserved seeds and pulp to a puree and add this to the pan. Roughly chop the other tomatoes and add these, together with the rest of the ingredients, to the stew. Bring to the boil and simmer for five minutes.

Serve hot with crusty bread.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Recipe sounds good Dave, but what exactly is the chorizo? Is it expensive and where do I find it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks for the recipe, wow would love to ride on that ferries wheel.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Dave and thank you for hosting once again. 

Choriso Sausage do love them. There great in a casserole. Its been hot since the last tea party. 

I might be off the computer in the next few weeks for a while. Got computer problems. Pug


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Recipe sounds good Dave, but what exactly is the chorizo? Is it expensive and where do I find it?


Chorizo comes in a variety of forms, the Spanish type which I use most often is a spicy fermented, cured and smoked pork sausage with dried smoked red peppers that give it a distinctive red colour. Mexican chorizo is made with chillis and can be very hot. It's best to check with the deli which varieties they have, mine sells four or five. You get it from good delis and family grocers. It's about the same price, or slightly less, than Italian salami and worth trying.

Dave


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Your receipts look tasty, will have to add them to the list I have to try over the coming weeks.
We are slowly getting back to normal in this part of Scotland after the terrible gales we had. Not a lot of damage to my house even though I am at the waterside but I do get a bit of protection from a copse of trees just to the side of house. My little summerhouse was moved by about 3 feet The house next door to me did not do so well. It is sitting higher up and it has lost the gable end and the ridge of the roof. No one was injured thank goodness but power was off for nearly 3 days, not easy to cope with. I have never been so frightened, the noise was horrendous and at one point I thought my roof was going to take off. There were quite a number of trees blown over and of course there is a lot of debris to clear up. Strange to think that something that you can't see has so much strength and can cause so much damage. The sea was so high and at times it looked as though it was boiling up! 
A few quiet days will be very welcome


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks for the recipe, wow would love to ride on that ferries wheel.


I also love ferris wheels but my DH hates heights. I did not know this when we first met. We went to the Brisbane Ekka and I suggested a ferris wheel ride. He said yes. As we were going around he was very quiet then when the wheel stopped with us at the top he look very ashen and asked "Why have they stopped? This is rediculas to stop with people at the top."

It is now thirty years we have been together and we have not been on another ferris wheel. I do like to give him a bit of a stir. Maybe I should suggest we try the one at our inner city park!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - was the observation wheel the wheel from the centenial celebration?

sam

maybe not - that one was along the thames.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Your receipts look tasty, will have to add them to the list I have to try over the coming weeks.
> We are slowly getting back to normal in this part of Scotland after the terrible gales we had. Not a lot of damage to my house even though I am at the waterside but I do get a bit of protection from a copse of trees just to the side of house. My little summerhouse was moved by about 3 feet The house next door to me did not do so well. It is sitting higher up and it has lost the gable end and the ridge of the roof. No one was injured thank goodness but power was off for nearly 3 days, not easy to cope with. I have never been so frightened, the noise was horrendous and at one point I thought my roof was going to take off. There were quite a number of trees blown over and of course there is a lot of debris to clear up. Strange to think that something that you can't see has so much strength and can cause so much damage. The sea was so high and at times it looked as though it was boiling up!
> A few quiet days will be very welcome


Mother nature is not always so mothering.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Your receipts look tasty, will have to add them to the list I have to try over the coming weeks.
> We are slowly getting back to normal in this part of Scotland after the terrible gales we had. Not a lot of damage to my house even though I am at the waterside but I do get a bit of protection from a copse of trees just to the side of house. My little summerhouse was moved by about 3 feet The house next door to me did not do so well. It is sitting higher up and it has lost the gable end and the ridge of the roof. No one was injured thank goodness but power was off for nearly 3 days, not easy to cope with. I have never been so frightened, the noise was horrendous and at one point I thought my roof was going to take off. There were quite a number of trees blown over and of course there is a lot of debris to clear up. Strange to think that something that you can't see has so much strength and can cause so much damage. The sea was so high and at times it looked as though it was boiling up!
> A few quiet days will be very welcome


I'm glad you got through it OK and that the power is back on. It was bad enough on the hills above London, I saw the reports from Scotland and shuddered!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - was the observation wheel the wheel from the centenial celebration?
> 
> sam
> 
> maybe not - that one was along the thames.


No this is a special _Winter Wheel_ put in Hyde Park every year from mid-November until the first week of January. The London Eye is on the South Bank of the Thames.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Recipe sounds good Dave, but what exactly is the chorizo? Is it expensive and where do I find it?
> ...


Our local grocery store has a butcher shop in it. He is Italian and he makes great Italian sausage with pork, red peppers, and other spices. You can buy hot, medium, or mild spiced. I love putting his sausages into soups/stews. It will have to wait a couple of days until I get rid of my head cold, then I will hit the grocery store!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I had forgotten it was Friday, and time for another tea party! Just got back from taking my mother to Walmart. It is always good for her, but really tries my patience. She is so slow, and tends to wander off! Luckily, she has a cell phone so I can find her easily. I know one should never shop hungry, but needless to say, I bought something I never buy...donuts! I only bought 1/2 dozen, but they are so bad!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I had forgotten it was Friday, and time for another tea party! Just got back from taking my mother to Walmart. It is always good for her, but really tries my patience. She is so slow, and tends to wander off! Luckily, she has a cell phone so I can find her easily. I know one should never shop hungry, but needless to say, I bought something I never buy...donuts! I only bought 1/2 dozen, but they are so bad!!!


Pammie, you really do need those donuts for when you are taking a break from counting stitches on the BSJ!!! Have a cup of tea with one. Put the others in the freezer, unthaw when you get a craving for one! being sooooooo kind to yourself, because you deserve it!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

5mmdpns, you are so right! I am ready to do the buttonholes. I ordered buttons on ebay. I have no idea how long it will take to get them. The seller is from Australia. I'm going to make a guess as to size from the info given. I can always sew them up if they are too big. Don't know what I'll do if they are too small!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - donuts and milk is one of the food groups isn't it - especially powdered donuts.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I had forgotten it was Friday, and time for another tea party! Just got back from taking my mother to Walmart. It is always good for her, but really tries my patience. She is so slow, and tends to wander off! Luckily, she has a cell phone so I can find her easily. I know one should never shop hungry, but needless to say, I bought something I never buy...donuts! I only bought 1/2 dozen, but they are so bad!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm with you on that, Sam. These are glazed, but when slightly heated, will melt in your mouth. May be my dinner tonight!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> 5mmdpns, you are so right! I am ready to do the buttonholes. I ordered buttons on ebay. I have no idea how long it will take to get them. The seller is from Australia. I'm going to make a guess as to size from the info given. I can always sew them up if they are too big. Don't know what I'll do if they are too small!


If they are too small, then when you make the next BSJ, you will make the button holes a little larger so these ones fit!!

I am partial to those cake donuts!! with a piece of cheddar of course and apple juice!! :lol:


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Hi Dave/Everyone
You are making me hungry already and I have started the New Year with a Eating Healthy To Lose Weight campaign. It's like smellyvision here - my tummy just growled. I will dream of eating chorizo as a treat in the future. How nice, another Tea Party. The first working week of 2012 has gone quickly. I guess it was a short one, what with Monday being a bank holiday here in the UK. After last autumn's shennanigans about work I am very happy with my two days at last, although I do appreciate the weekend now it is here, officially just 16 minutes into the weekend at the mo. Lunch with friends tomorrow, hurray, then a day cosying on the sofa on Sunday as husband and son are off to a footie match. It sounds great. I am not sure how to keep my hands out of the leftover boxes of Christmas chocs, mind you. I hate to waste food ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm almost ready to start my next one. It will need to be smaller because it will be for a newborn. That is my main problem with the pattern I feel like I'm guessing on the size. I know that the more I make, the easier this will become.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dave, the recipes sound great. I love it when you talk about places there. I've read about lots of them and you go there just like I go to local places. Makes me a little envyous (sp).


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

To all my KP friends: Survived another winter week. King Arther bothering me a lot on these windy and cold 
AMS. The last 2 days have been beautiful with the sun coming up real early and finally warming up to around 80 or so, then shining until the sun heads down. Was really great to get to a formal Tai Chi class this week. We've been looking forward to the opening of a new Sr. Ctr in Lawndale, due to have Open House on the 21, of January with a much larger room in which to practice and mirrors so that we can see how well we are performing. Finished another neck warmer pattern today with flower and leaf motifs attached-this one with red flowers and green leafs on a sparkly black background with a medallion in front. Progressed with the afghan and gifted a wide neck band pictured in Crochet magazine a couple of months ago. On to hand warmers at last. I always try to keep a take-along small item in progress in addition to a larger piece. I am still looking for a store that has knit-pick or dreamz needles to see which I would prefer. Will check in later. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Dave, the recipes sound great. I love it when you talk about places there. I've read about lots of them and you go there just like I go to local places. Makes me a little envyous (sp).


Do try both dishes, they're very easy. The stew is a healthy one for Winter, lots of veg and only three ounces of chorizo, if you use a light spray of vegetable oil nstead of a tablespoonful, it won't pile on the pounds!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dave,
The recipes sound good as always.

Mike surprised me today we went shopping for new living room furniture and then a new truck.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the recipe, wow would love to ride on that ferries wheel.
> ...


When my DH and I dated in our late teens, we'd go to amusement parks a lot for something to do. He got me to go on a ferris wheel once, but his idea of fun was to see if he could rock the seat backwards and forwards. What a sense of humor! I don't think I ever went for a ride on a ferris wheel again.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello everyone! It is 5:00 pm in the Pacific Northwest. A dreary, drippy day. What a long week! Even though Monday was a holiday we went back to school (probably the only school district in the United States that had school). I'm really glad it's over!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> To all my KP friends: Survived another winter week. King Arther bothering me a lot on these windy and cold
> AMS. The last 2 days have been beautiful with the sun coming up real early and finally warming up to around 80 or so, then shining until the sun heads down. Was really great to get to a formal Tai Chi class this week. We've been looking forward to the opening of a new Sr. Ctr in Lawndale, due to have Open House on the 21, of January with a much larger room in which to practice and mirrors so that we can see how well we are performing. Finished another neck warmer pattern today with flower and leaf motifs attached-this one with red flowers and green leafs on a sparkly black background with a medallion in front. Progressed with the afghan and gifted a wide neck band pictured in Crochet magazine a couple of months ago. On to hand warmers at last. I always try to keep a take-along small item in progress in addition to a larger piece. I am still looking for a store that has knit-pick or dreamz needles to see which I would prefer. Will check in later. Marlark Marge.


As far as I am aware, the knit pick needles can only be bought on line at KnitPicks web site or through Amazon. http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting.cfm


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Gee, I'm glad I just finished dinner or else I'd have to run out and buy donuts. :-D I like the Krispy Kreme glazed donut, all sugar and air. Most of you may not know what they are, but we have a store not far from here that makes them.

Funny story! I was a Girl Scout Leader when my daughter was growing up. I was looking for a project for the girls to do at a meeting, then read that you can tie a piece of string around a stale donut and hang it in a tree for the birds in winter. So I went down to the Krispy Kreme store and asked the manager if I could have a couple dozen stale donuts - explained to him what they were for. Brought them home and went on to do something else. Well, my teen-age son got into them and ate 2 or 3 before I caught him. I explained how they were stale, might have been dropped on the floor, etc., etc. He said he didn't care, they tasted OK to him. :hunf:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I know what Krispy Kremes are, especially early in the morning warm. Yummmmm. Our krispy Kreme went out of business. The building is still there vacant for several years.
Thanks for the recipes Dave. They really sound good. I love tomatos so will be trying both recipes.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good evening All...this weekend marks the "end" of the Christmas season. Tomorrow is 3 Kings Day, or 12th Night. We have a group that gathers for a 12th Night dinner, pulling out all our best china and crystal and silver, the men wear tuxedos, and the ladies get really decked out! Everyone contributes a dish, an appetizer, and a bottle of champagne. Some of the men contribute cigars, but I don't care much about that. It's a fun evening, good food and company, and it kinda' puts a period to the holiday season. My part this year is veggies and potatoes. I'm making fanned oven roasted potatoes and roasted beets on a bed of peas with goat cheese topping. The host provides the main meat dish. This year it is Coq ou Vin (sp?). We have had some great meals over the years. I think this is about the 20th year we have done this. I wish all a good year....lots of love, laughter, and peace.
Carol (IL)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, those are some good buys, Dave. You know how to pinch pennies.

I went back to Michael's again today while some of their yarns are 50% off. Bought more of the chunky yarn to make a shawl for me, and more of Vanna's Glamour in white with metallic silver. Don't have anything in mind for the latter at the moment.

Your recipes sound good, but will have to wait before I can try them. DH is having a colonoscopy on Monday morning and you know what that means food-wise. I had planned to make a pot of baked beans this weekend and serve them with two kinds of sausage, bratwurst and Andouille. I guess we'll have all that on Tuesday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mmmm...Doughnuts, even better than doughnuts, Krispy Kreme...Mmmm...
Hey everybody, it's 7:42pm here in Texas, I just got all caught up on the reading. 
Dave, the receipts look wonderful, son wants to try the Russian Helmets (me too), going to make the stew next weekend after we do our shopping, I just have to find the Spanish Chorizo, we have a lot of Mexican Chorizo here, but they are very different items.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Good evening All...this weekend marks the "end" of the Christmas season. Tomorrow is 3 Kings Day, or 12th Night. We have a group that gathers for a 12th Night dinner, pulling out all our best china and crystal and silver, the men wear tuxedos, and the ladies get really decked out! Everyone contributes a dish, an appetizer, and a bottle of champagne. Some of the men contribute cigars, but I don't care much about that. It's a fun evening, good food and company, and it kinda' puts a period to the holiday season. My part this year is veggies and potatoes. I'm making fanned oven roasted potatoes and roasted beets on a bed of peas with goat cheese topping. The host provides the main meat dish. This year it is Coq ou Vin (sp?). We have had some great meals over the years. I think this is about the 20th year we have done this. I wish all a good year....lots of love, laughter, and peace.
> Carol (IL)


That sounds like a fun party! Does someone make the King's cake - I think that's what it's called. Anyway, something would be hidden in the cake - a small charm - and the person who got that piece of cake would have good luck all year.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Recipe sounds good Dave, but what exactly is the chorizo? Is it expensive and where do I find it?
> ...


I think the NYTimes cookbook recipe for chorizo is excellent.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I did get Krispy Kremes! They are the best!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Couldn't Mexican Chorizo be used? I don't know if they sell Italian Chorizo in Texas! Plus, I like my food HOT!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

BSJ people, what buttonhole method did you use?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Doris T,
We have never done the Kings Cake...but we should. Maybe next year I'll volunteer for the dessert. It would be logical to do the cake.....but I am not really a dessert person. Not too good at baking. Thanks for the suggestion..now I need to collect Kings cake recipes! Okay KPers....what's in your recipe box?
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> BSJ people, what buttonhole method did you use?


Ravelry has some cute BSJ button holes. Here is one that is kinda cute. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/thewittyknitter/baby-surprise-jacket-4


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, 5mmdpns, I'll check it out.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Couldn't Mexican Chorizo be used? I don't know if they sell Italian Chorizo in Texas! Plus, I like my food HOT!


Italians don't make Chorizo, it's made in the Iberian Peninsula and Mexco. The orignal receipt comes from Galicia in Spain and there's a very good Catalan variation called _xorico_, Portugal has its own version, all are good and spcy with dried smoked peppers in them. There is Mexican chorizo made with red chillis, this one is seriously hot. There are some fairly hot spicy Italian sausages, the closest in flavour to chorizo come from Genoa.

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our local butcher makes his own sausage and the one I like best he calls Cajun sausage - it's a cross between chorizo and andouille --- it's got a kick to is, but is also pressed more tightly and dried like a salami - it holds up very well in the gumbo I'm making this week-end. I went in there looking for andouile and he asked if I was making gumbo and recommended this one instead---whenever possible and affordable, I take the butcher's recommendation. I'll let you know how it turns out. I made the roux tonight and it turned out great....didnt' scorch it like sometimes. I'm making a plan chicken/sausagae version and then one with shrimp. Question: Okra or no Okra?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> As far as I am aware, the knit pick needles can only be bought on line at KnitPicks web site or through Amazon. http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting.cfm


Aren't the needles available in the UK through a company called KnitPro or something like that? I feel sure someone has mentioned it on the forum before...maybe do a search?

Marge, I hope Arthur goes away and quits bothering you! My Raynaud's has been pretty bad this season as well--it's so annoying, trying to knit or type with one or more numb fingers!

A note on chorizo: my SO loves it...but it's a no-no on the diet, so we tried out something called Soyrizo, which is actually quite good without any meat or grease, as it's vegetarian. We make egg and soyrizo burritos from it, and I'm sure it would work in other recipes in place of pork sausage.

Finally, though, I get to tell my great news! I'm getting another grandbaby in July! :mrgreen:

So I went looking for my Zimmerman book to check out the BSJ, only I can't find it...eek. Well, I think it's likely to turn up, but I'll just have to look harder (I have so many books they are double stacked in the bookcases). I did finish the baby girl's sweater I was working on and now have to do the hat, and I've just finished charting a shawl I want to start on as well. Busy hands, happy heart, as the saying goes.


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

always okra along with the tomatoe and corn. Pass the 
tabasco, Please, RookieRetire


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Can someone simplify instructions for sending drawings or pictures via PM route. I cannot find a way to get the browse bar and openning described in the instructions for posting pictures. Is it not possible via the private message mode. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm going to try your two recipes on Sunday. They sound marvelous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okra, definitely.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Sorry you've been feeling bad. You can always try "spicing" the cold away. When I have one that just won't go AWAY I start eating the spiciest foods I can stand. It may not help the cold too much but it does clear my head so I can breathe, at least for a little while.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> 5mmdpns, you are so right! I am ready to do the buttonholes. I ordered buttons on ebay. I have no idea how long it will take to get them. The seller is from Australia. I'm going to make a guess as to size from the info given. I can always sew them up if they are too big. Don't know what I'll do if they are too small!


If the button hole is too small, measure carefully then sew by hand to make sure the stith(es) don't unravel and carefully snip the yarn. I've had to do this when I've lost a button and had to replace it with a larger one. I've only done this on store bought knits, but it should be the same for hand knits.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

My experience has been that I can not send photos via pm. And I have had some difficulties lately with sending them via regular replies. Keep trying!
Carol (IL)



margewhaples said:


> Can someone simplify instructions for sending drawings or pictures via PM route. I cannot find a way to get the browse bar and openning described in the instructions for posting pictures. Is it not possible via the private message mode. Marlark Marge.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our local butcher makes his own sausage and the one I like best he calls Cajun sausage - it's a cross between chorizo and andouille --- it's got a kick to is, but is also pressed more tightly and dried like a salami - it holds up very well in the gumbo I'm making this week-end. I went in there looking for andouile and he asked if I was making gumbo and recommended this one instead---whenever possible and affordable, I take the butcher's recommendation. I'll let you know how it turns out. I made the roux tonight and it turned out great....didnt' scorch it like sometimes. I'm making a plan chicken/sausagae version and then one with shrimp. Question: Okra or no Okra?


As long as you have tomato--Okra!!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello Dave et al. Spent this week with the flu.  Much better now. Enjoyed my first "full" meal of the year since the 1st tonight at a Mexican restaurant w/ the bf.  Kind of wish I had weighed myself on New Year's Day so I had some idea how much weight I've lost this week. :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > BSJ people, what buttonhole method did you use?
> ...


Speaking of buttons, has anyone been in a Walmart recently? The fabric and yarn department, to be specific? Wow! I was really surprised at the size of it. It wasn't too long ago that our Walmart closed its fabric dept., and downsized the yarn section. Now they're back and bigger than ever. To get back to the buttons, they had a very nice assortment of them, and lots of cute ones for kids. One set was in the shape of little hands, each one in a different color. But I wondered if little fingers might have a problem if the "fingers" of the buttons got caught in the knitted sweater. Maybe they were meant for a fabric dress or whatever.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I had seen some patterns in my wool shop so went today and bought them. They are for babies so I ask them to hold all the wall I need but I will have to go back to get more. Today is Saturday 7 Jan 2012 at 3.40 pm Auusie time


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our local butcher makes his own sausage and the one I like best he calls Cajun sausage - it's a cross between chorizo and andouille --- it's got a kick to is, but is also pressed more tightly and dried like a salami - it holds up very well in the gumbo I'm making this week-end. I went in there looking for andouile and he asked if I was making gumbo and recommended this one instead---whenever possible and affordable, I take the butcher's recommendation. I'll let you know how it turns out. I made the roux tonight and it turned out great....didnt' scorch it like sometimes. I'm making a plan chicken/sausagae version and then one with shrimp. Question: Okra or no Okra?


I like okra in Brunswick Stew that I've made, but also like it fried if someone else makes it. Should go well in gumbo. Although some folks hate it because it's slimy. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 6th Januay 2012, in Moscow it's 3:00a.m. on Christmas Day so, S rozhdestvom Hristovim!
> 
> I've been throwng darts at a wall map and it's midnight in Barcelona, 9:00p.m. in Rio de Janiero and in Indianapolis it's 6:00p.m., welcome to the first Knitting Tea Party of 2012!
> 
> ...


You've hit the jackpot again with these, Dave, Can't wait to try these!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave, finally finished last week's tea party and caught up on this one. I don't know if the black roses would survive here. We have very hot summers. 

My husband and I have a very simple gardening technique, I pick it out and plant it then STEP AWAY!! I'm allowed to weed and harvest the fruits and vegetables, but he is the one that does the watering. I have such a black thumb that I have been known to kill a plastic plant! LOL

As for roses, we just plant them and leave them alone. Ours are planted in full sun and they seem to love it. We just pruned them back hard this summer. They grow so well for him that he says that you don't have to wait until they go dormant. They don't really do that here in the San Joaquin valley, it doesn't usually get cold enough long enough to send them dormant.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Good evening All...this weekend marks the "end" of the Christmas season. Tomorrow is 3 Kings Day, or 12th Night. We have a group that gathers for a 12th Night dinner, pulling out all our best china and crystal and silver, the men wear tuxedos, and the ladies get really decked out! Everyone contributes a dish, an appetizer, and a bottle of champagne. Some of the men contribute cigars, but I don't care much about that. It's a fun evening, good food and company, and it kinda' puts a period to the holiday season. My part this year is veggies and potatoes. I'm making fanned oven roasted potatoes and roasted beets on a bed of peas with goat cheese topping. The host provides the main meat dish. This year it is Coq ou Vin (sp?). We have had some great meals over the years. I think this is about the 20th year we have done this. I wish all a good year....lots of love, laughter, and peace.
> Carol (IL)


This sounds like a wonderful tradition! I'd love to see pictures of people so dressed up! tuxedos, eve. dresses and champagne. How lovely. 
Things are so layed back and casual around here of late. We don't see this side of life except at charity events. Good for you!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Can someone simplify instructions for sending drawings or pictures via PM route. I cannot find a way to get the browse bar and openning described in the instructions for posting pictures. Is it not possible via the private message mode. Marlark Marge.


I use picasa and cannot find a way to get pictures from there to here.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I know what Krispy Kremes are, especially early in the morning warm. Yummmmm. Our krispy Kreme went out of business. The building is still there vacant for several years.
> Thanks for the recipes Dave. They really sound good. I love tomatos so will be trying both recipes.


The Krispy Kreme that started here, also went out of business. They just were no match for Long's Bakery, the family owned bakery, which has been an institution here for two generations-- now a third generation is taking over. Taylor's Baker is a close second, but even they don't try to compete with Long's for doughnuts.  Sorry to brag.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sorlena, Congratulations on the grandchild news. 
I have no grandchildren, but my grand nephews and grand nieces bring my lots of joy.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Tammy K, and Angel101 Your pets are sooooooo adorable! Very cute pictures!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening All...this weekend marks the "end" of the Christmas season. Tomorrow is 3 Kings Day, or 12th Night. We have a group that gathers for a 12th Night dinner, pulling out all our best china and crystal and silver, the men wear tuxedos, and the ladies get really decked out! Everyone contributes a dish, an appetizer, and a bottle of champagne. Some of the men contribute cigars, but I don't care much about that. It's a fun evening, good food and company, and it kinda' puts a period to the holiday season. My part this year is veggies and potatoes. I'm making fanned oven roasted potatoes and roasted beets on a bed of peas with goat cheese topping. The host provides the main meat dish. This year it is Coq ou Vin (sp?). We have had some great meals over the years. I think this is about the 20th year we have done this. I wish all a good year....lots of love, laughter, and peace.
> ...


It does sound good but I am so festive food and bubbled out. I don't think I could face something like that until next month.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I wonder where I came up with Italian chorizo? I guess I had a senior moment!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, Patty!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The Walmarts here have not started rebuilding their sewing, craft, and yarn stash. The one I was in today, was really sparse. Makes me sad. I haven't been to Michael's, but Hobby Lobby still carries fabric and yarn. Pretty good selection, but not as good as online.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a lazy day today (now Saturday evening), feeling flat- probably the weather. While I winge about the heat of last week at least it wasn't humid- and humidity is what I hate. Today it has been very humid. Maybe it will settle now we have had a huge down;ur, but doesn't feel it yet. And now we can't have our windows open to let the breeze in. Humidty accoording to the weather site is 95 %, but was probably while it was still raining. Have some lovely cool days coming- so humidty should settle by then too.
Been knitting something for a baby, but have now decided that it is far too big. Think I might start something else while I decide what to do with the other one. By the time it fits the baby I think it will be too warm for him (they are returning to China in a couple of weeks so need to knit for very cold weather). Good opportunity to use some of my thick baby yarn.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought this needed posting for our first tea party of the new year.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I thought this needed posting for our first tea party of the new year.


Oh Pammie

I am not someone to send on emails but I so have to send that onto so many people.

Thank you


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Angel109 said:


> I'm going to try your two recipes on Sunday. They sound marvelous.


I hope you enjoy them, the stew is a quck one to make because the chorizo needs very little cooking but is very tasty. My receipt is for a good-sized serving for one, so it is easy to multiply up the quantities if required.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Dave, finally finished last week's tea party and caught up on this one. I don't know if the black roses would survive here. We have very hot summers.
> 
> My husband and I have a very simple gardening technique, I pick it out and plant it then STEP AWAY!! I'm allowed to weed and harvest the fruits and vegetables, but he is the one that does the watering. I have such a black thumb that I have been known to kill a plastic plant! LOL
> 
> As for roses, we just plant them and leave them alone. Ours are planted in full sun and they seem to love it. We just pruned them back hard this summer. They grow so well for him that he says that you don't have to wait until they go dormant. They don't really do that here in the San Joaquin valley, it doesn't usually get cold enough long enough to send them dormant.


It's about this time of year that places like the San Joaquin Valley, Palm Springs and San Diego have particular appeal for inhabitants of a chilly rock in the North Atlantic just off the coast of Europe!

There are some roses that thrive in full sun, a few years ago we visited one of my son's school-friends in UAE and his father's gardens are full of roses, I think there are varieties for every climate. One of the main issues in soggy Britain is to prune them early enough for the cuts to seal over before we get the cold damp days of late November and December. It can cause all kinds of problems if you leave it too late.

Dave


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My rose garden was lovely and I kept it nice but since my family has now grown to nine grandchildren, eight boys and one girl I don't seem to have any time for gardening. I love being in the garden too. I have a beautiful Mr Lincoln rose which is a very deep red and has a perfectly beautiful perfume.


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

National Bean Day? What is that? Never heard of it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gracemd said:


> National Bean Day? What is that? Never heard of it.


Different countries around the world have national celebrations of foods at different times of the year. The process by which particular foods gain recognition varies from country to country, in the UK it is by Act of Parliament, following a debate.

In America, the President has the authority to declare a commemorative event or day by proclamation. Fewer than 150 are granted in an average year across all categories. Petitions are introduced by constituents, trade associations or public relations firms to honour industries, events, professions, hobbies, etc.

The Senate also issues commemorative resolutions which do not have the force of law. Some state legislatures and governors proclaim special observance days, as do mayors of cities, which is why there can be a National Chocolate Day and a National Chocolate Month, as well as two National Guacamole Days, authorised at different levels of government.

The 6th of January is National Bean Day, to-day is National Tempura Day in America.

Hope that clarifies the system for you
Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I love Hot & Sour Soup from the Chinese restaurant when I have a cold! 
Hope you feel better quick!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I had forgotten it was Friday, and time for another tea party! Just got back from taking my mother to Walmart. It is always good for her, but really tries my patience. She is so slow, and tends to wander off! Luckily, she has a cell phone so I can find her easily. I know one should never shop hungry, but needless to say, I bought something I never buy...donuts! I only bought 1/2 dozen, but they are so bad!!!


Something to try: Split each donut into halves, put a scoop of your favorite ice cream on one half, cover with the other, and enjoy! You deserve it!!! If you do it with all of them when you bring them home, put them in the freezer to save for another stressful time. I don't think this would work with the original Krispy Kremes, but then, I think they're over-rated anyway.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dave, I tried your Russian Helmet for breakfast this morning: delish!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Dave---i planted a climbing rose named 'Peace' last year---the nursery said not to prune it in the fall, but to wait until spring. I hope that is correct....this is the last rose I'm trying (I've killed many)!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Having checked my calendar, I see Monday is National Apricot Day, I love them. For anybody not on a diet, try this delicious dessert; I make no apologies for the ingredients, I refuse to mess around with this North African classic, have a salad on Tuesday to make up for it!

*Moroccan Banana, Apricot and Cinnamon Parcel*
_Preheat the oven to: 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6_

*Ingredients:*
_For the bananas:_
1 oz (30g) butter
2 tbsp caster sugar _(US=superfine)_
1 banana, sliced into large chunks

_For the filo parcel:_
4 oz (115g) ready-made filo pastry
4 oz (115g) butter, melted
2 tsp ground cinnamon
4 tsp caster sugar
4 oz (115g) dried apricots
1 oz (30g) almond flakes
2 tbsp honey
grated zest of one orange
2 tsp icing sugar
ice cream, to serve

*Method*
Heat a frying pan until hot, then add the butter and caster sugar. Add the bananas and fry until just golden, then set aside and allow to cool.

Place one sheet of filo pastry onto a lightly-greased baking sheet and brush generously with some of the melted butter. Dust with half a teaspoon of ground cinnamon and one teaspoon of caster sugar. Repeat this process with a second, third and fourth layer of filo pastry, butter, cinnamon and sugar.

Place the bananas along the length of the middle of the top filo sheet.

Place the apricots, almonds, honey and orange zest into a bowl and mix well. Spoon the apricot mixture over the top of the bananas.

Fold the sides of the filo pastry over the filling and roll it over, so the join is underneath. Spread with more of the melted butter and dust with icing sugar. Place into the oven and bake for 15 minutes, or until the filo is crisp and golden.

To serve, cut the filo parcel into wedges and serve with a generous blob of vanilla ice cream.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

master of none said:


> always okra along with the tomatoe and corn. Pass the
> tabasco, Please, RookieRetire


I've never tried corn --- Hmmmmm....I add the tobasco in the sauce as it's cooking and I even add file' powder even though some recipes say okra and file' should not be used together --- why is that? I don't add the okra until the very last because I don't like the consistency if it gets over-cooked.

Dinner is at 6:00 p.m.--rice and white wine are supplied;just bring your appetites and your knitting/crocheting.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dave, I tried your Russian Helmet for breakfast this morning: delish!


It's a classic, baked eggs are very popular in Russia. I think it makes a nice change, I'm glad you enjoyed them.

Dave


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Without okra, it is not gumbo. At least to true CAJUNS. But, since I am not a true cajun, I opt for no okra. Born in Louisiana.
Grew up in Port Arthur, "Little Cajun town", because a lot of Cajuns now live there.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Hi, everyone. I have not even begun to read any of the posts for this week but wanted to enter a request for prayers A.S.A.P. My aunt (about 66 yrs. old) has been in the hospital for 9 days with congestive heart failure. The docs just identified the cause and will begin treatment. I can't just stop in and see her 'cause I'm in PA and she is in Florida. I hear she is upbeat but tired. She is normally very active and needs to be since she has 2 lovely young granddaughters -- one in New York State and one in Arkansas, both about 3 yrs. old -- that they visit with as often as possible. She already is a breast cancer survivor and now, with prayers, I hope she will beat the heart problem, too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Dave---i planted a climbing rose named 'Peace' last year---the nursery said not to prune it in the fall, but to wait until spring. I hope that is correct....this is the last rose I'm trying (I've killed many)!


That's quite correct with a new rose. From this year on, you should prune side shoots at the end of the flowering period, but allow the man stems to continue to the desired height, this could take two to three years with a climber. The important thing is to ensure the side-shoots don't end up in a tangled mess, air needs to circulate and the plant needs space to grow into.

Flowers form on the previous season's growth, this is why you cut the shoots back to about 4 to 6 inches after flowering and let them sort themselves out in the Autumn. Spring pruning is very light, you should only remove weak shoots and where they cross and rub against each other. Stems continually rubbing can damage the outer cover and allow various diseases to attack the plant.

Hope that makes sense and helps, the Peace rose is a lovely one with a great history, it's usually a bush in the UK.
Dave


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning to Dave and all, from Southern California. I had oral surgery yesterday at noon and although I am greatful that it can be done it is nonetheless a real pain. Had some bone grafting in preparation for dental implants. Ouch! So nice to wake up to this forum. I'll be on soft foods for a couple of days but that stew looks just delicious!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for that. I am still laughing. I needed that very much this morning.  :thumbup:


----------



## DGM863 (Oct 31, 2011)

Never been to one of your Knitting Tea Parties before. Love the idea of the Russian Helmets. Thank you for sharing the recipe. Need to get rid of a bunch of holiday food weight and these will be a healthy and tasty treat.

As for the Krispy Kreme donuts - I'm drooling. After much fanfare and long lines when they opened, both of the Krispy Kreme shops in Connecticut have closed. So sad.

We're taking a break from the chilly north-east US right now, on an island off the west coast of Florida - enjoying walks on the beach, shelling and watching the water birds. Back to reality after next week.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Mexican chorizo is very different than Spanish chorizo. I believe that Spanish chorizo is more like linguiza or Polish sausage. There is a store that sells all products from Spain located in Lomita, Ca. which is very close to Long Beach and you can access it online its: La Espanola.com and they ship all over the U.S.A.


pammie1234 said:


> Couldn't Mexican Chorizo be used? I don't know if they sell Italian Chorizo in Texas! Plus, I like my food HOT!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I am aware, the knit pick needles can only be bought on line at KnitPicks web site or through Amazon. http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting.cfm
> ...


So happy for your new gb. I just got word I will be getting another in Aug. (Hope they hit one of the birthdays: My son, July 29, me, Aug 1, my daughter Aug.5)! I have been learning to cable, and think I am ready to do some little ones! They live in Corpus Christi where it is mostly hot, breezy, and sandy. Having to use the old head some on these baby things!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Hi, everyone. I have not even begun to read any of the posts for this week but wanted to enter a request for prayers A.S.A.P. My aunt (about 66 yrs. old) has been in the hospital for 9 days with congestive heart failure. The docs just identified the cause and will begin treatment. I can't just stop in and see her 'cause I'm in PA and she is in Florida. I hear she is upbeat but tired. She is normally very active and needs to be since she has 2 lovely young granddaughters -- one in New York State and one in Arkansas, both about 3 yrs. old -- that they visit with as often as possible. She already is a breast cancer survivor and now, with prayers, I hope she will beat the heart problem, too.


I hope she makes a full recovery, modern medicine is marvellous, they can fix so many problems.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning to Dave and all, from Southern California. I had oral surgery yesterday at noon and although I am greatful that it can be done it is nonetheless a real pain. Had some bone grafting in preparation for dental implants. Ouch! So nice to wake up to this forum. I'll be on soft foods for a couple of days but that stew looks just delicious!


Good luck with the implants, it'll be worth a few days of soups and pasta in the end and you have something to look forward to!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> So happy for your new gb. I just got word I will be getting another in Aug. (Hope they hit one of the birthdays: My son, July 29, me, Aug 1, my daughter Aug.5)! I have been learning to cable, and think I am ready to do some little ones! They live in Corpus Christi where it is mostly hot, breezy, and sandy. Having to use the old head some on these baby things!


And congratulations to you! Mine are far away (PA), but I am planning to save every penny I can to get up there this summer. My DD (the mom-to-be) was born on Aug. 3, which was my great-grandfather's birthday. My great-grandmother was still living then and she was tickled pink about that. My best friend's DD has a GD due near her birthday, too--I find it fun to share those special days, and I think she'd love it were the little girl born then.

Still haven't found that Zimmerman book, though!


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> Hi Dave/Everyone
> You are making me hungry already and I have started the New Year with a Eating Healthy To Lose Weight campaign. It's like smellyvision here - my tummy just growled. I will dream of eating chorizo as a treat in the future. How nice, another Tea Party. The first working week of 2012 has gone quickly. I guess it was a short one, what with Monday being a bank holiday here in the UK. After last autumn's shennanigans about work I am very happy with my two days at last, although I do appreciate the weekend now it is here, officially just 16 minutes into the weekend at the mo. Lunch with friends tomorrow, hurray, then a day cosying on the sofa on Sunday as husband and son are off to a footie match. It sounds great. I am not sure how to keep my hands out of the leftover boxes of Christmas chocs, mind you. I hate to waste food ...


I agree. I just finished breakfast and sat down at my computer with my tea and already I'm thinking food again. The Choriza Stew sounds wonderful!! It is a healthy soup, too. Can't wait to try it. I'm working on a Mystery Cut Shawl. Has anyone tried this? You cast on 186 stitches with a long tail cast on, then mindlessly knit in the round until your ball of yarn is almost gone. I'm using a Blue Heron yarn, a little pricey but beautiful. After the bind off we will cut it somehow and it becomes a lovely shawl that look like you used a very long drop stitch technique. You can stop knitting at any time and your shawl will become a scarf or a shorter shawl. Dave, what bargains you found on duvets. I would have loved to tag along for that shopping excursion. I'm attending an Arts and Craft Show later today. We're in Florida for the winter and this event will be outside. A good day to all Tea Party participants!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - was the observation wheel the wheel from the centenial celebration?
> ...


thanks for the photo of the "Eye" I'venever seen it from that view before, quite an engineering feat. 
weather here in IL is unusual for a winter, it was 58degrees yesterday and we loved it. but it will turn. we had numerous gale winds this year, and they are scary, nobody takes then for granted as a "bit of wind" anymore. Glad no one was hurt.

we are in countdown for our 1st grandchild expected at end of month, so yesterday I finished the Shrug Bug sweater in bulky yarn quite cute. also tried to get myself in gear by attending a couple of art openings, andd got some ideas so will probably hit the studio today also. time to recharge my practice. have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the receipes! They sound delicious. This is the first time I have seen the "tea party' forum. Thanks also for the Winter Wheel picture. I will pass on to my family who plan to visit England in about four years as a special celebration for their daughters 18th birthdays.Long way off but good planning. Have a wonderful, safe and healthy New Year 2012.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Having checked my calendar, I see Monday is National Apricot Day, I love them. For anybody not on a diet, try this delicious dessert; I make no apologies for the ingredients, I refuse to mess around with this North African classic, have a salad on Tuesday to make up for it!
> 
> *Moroccan Banana, Apricot and Cinnamon Parcel*
> _Preheat the oven to: 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6_
> ...


Another wonderful recipe, YUM!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

1artist said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Glad you like the pic, I took it from Westminster Bridge, I thought it put the wheel into context more than the standard angle.

This Tuesday the boy's go back to school and on Wednesday I shall be lecturng in the morning and hitting the sales in the afternoon. Books and maps are this week's target, I'll probably take in an exhibition or two, there are a couple I want to catch!

Dave


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Dave, the recipes sound great. I love it when you talk about places there. I've read about lots of them and you go there just like I go to local places. Makes me a little envyous (sp).


Beckley is wonderful too. Love the golf course at the State Park. DH played another one in that area that he really enjoyed, too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Dave, that is what everyone tells me, it's a long process something like 8 months but I'll be glad when it's all over.


FireballDave said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning to Dave and all, from Southern California. I had oral surgery yesterday at noon and although I am greatful that it can be done it is nonetheless a real pain. Had some bone grafting in preparation for dental implants. Ouch! So nice to wake up to this forum. I'll be on soft foods for a couple of days but that stew looks just delicious!
> ...


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Having checked my calendar, I see Monday is National Apricot Day, I love them. For anybody not on a diet, try this delicious dessert; I make no apologies for the ingredients, I refuse to mess around with this North African classic, have a salad on Tuesday to make up for it!
> 
> *Moroccan Banana, Apricot and Cinnamon Parcel*
> _Preheat the oven to: 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6_
> ...


Do you think that would work with frozen fresh apricots? that sounds delicious. d


----------



## SopranoKnits&Crochets (Apr 19, 2011)

BSJ information:
http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Baby_Surprise_Jacket
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-surprise-jacket
http://www.amazon.com/Knitting-Surprise-Jacket-Meg-Swansen/dp/B000MGTT5Y
http://www.amazon.com/Elizabeth-Zimmermanns-Knitting-Workshop-Zimmermann/dp/0942018001/ref=pd_cp_mov_1


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Doris T,
> We have never done the Kings Cake...but we should. Maybe next year I'll volunteer for the dessert. It would be logical to do the cake.....but I am not really a dessert person. Not too good at baking. Thanks for the suggestion..now I need to collect Kings cake recipes! Okay KPers....what's in your recipe box?
> Carol (IL)


The Kings Cake is a Mardi Gras tradition. I would google it. You should find lots. I always wondered if you would have to eat it carefully to avoid biting down on something that might crack a tooth. Your party sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Morning fellow KPers from Sunny So. Cal. It is 6:50 a.m. Having my first cuppa Joe. It's a chilly 44 degrees out. But it will warm up. So why am I up so early on a Sat. morn? Well after 7 months on the market, finally sold my house. Going out w/my broker to find a smaller, less expensive condo, or townhouse. This is one of the many changes I've gone through since my DH passed. And believe me this is not easy. My DD's are not offering any assistance in packing, but plenty of advice. Sell stuff, don't take stuff, don't have any down time, but pack, pack, pack. 
Sorry to unload at such an early hour, but I'm stressed, unhappy and depressed.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am sorry that you are feeling unhappy but things will get better. I know that there are alot of condo's for sale and you'll be surprised when you find the one you love. Hope it is near a yarn shop! Things will get better, thank God for the fact that your place finally sold and that the weather has been so nice here in So. Ca. I'll pray for you.


Dori Sage said:


> Morning fellow KPers from Sunny So. Cal. It is 6:50 a.m. Having my first cuppa Joe. It's a chilly 44 degrees out. But it will warm up. So why am I up so early on a Sat. morn? Well after 7 months on the market, finally sold my house. Going out w/my broker to find a smaller, less expensive condo, or townhouse. This is one of the many changes I've gone through since my DH passed. And believe me this is not easy. My DD's are not offering any assistance in packing, but plenty of advice. Sell stuff, don't take stuff, don't have any down time, but pack, pack, pack.
> Sorry to unload at such an early hour, but I'm stressed, unhappy and depressed.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Hi, everyone. I have not even begun to read any of the posts for this week but wanted to enter a request for prayers A.S.A.P. My aunt (about 66 yrs. old) has been in the hospital for 9 days with congestive heart failure. The docs just identified the cause and will begin treatment. I can't just stop in and see her 'cause I'm in PA and she is in Florida. I hear she is upbeat but tired. She is normally very active and needs to be since she has 2 lovely young granddaughters -- one in New York State and one in Arkansas, both about 3 yrs. old -- that they visit with as often as possible. She already is a breast cancer survivor and now, with prayers, I hope she will beat the heart problem, too.


I will keep auntie in my prayers. It is so hard when you are away from them.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning to Dave and all, from Southern California. I had oral surgery yesterday at noon and although I am greatful that it can be done it is nonetheless a real pain. Had some bone grafting in preparation for dental implants. Ouch! So nice to wake up to this forum. I'll be on soft foods for a couple of days but that stew looks just delicious!
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Doni: I would suggest that you view every adversity as challenge and an opportunity to expand yourself in different directions. This always works for me. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dori Sage, it's hard, I know...losing my husband was the worst thing I've ever gone through. Just take it one step at a time, and remember that you can get through this; you are stronger than you know.

Soprano, thanks for the links--still looking for my book! I may need to make something else in the end, but I have one more bookcase to check.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

My prayer shawl group meets this morning for knitting and tea so we shall join the tea party.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

1artist said:


> Do you think that would work with frozen fresh apricots? that sounds delicious. d


I've never tred it with fresh, but I don't see why not if you pat them dry after thawing and chop them up into smallish pieces. At this time of year it's almost impossible to get fresh apricots that taste of anything in the UK, but dried are always available.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Pat FP said:


> My prayer shawl group meets this morning for knitting and tea so we shall join the tea party.


Great to have you all with us, I hope you'll join in the conversation.

Dave


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks Dave, that is what everyone tells me, it's a long process something like 8 months but I'll be glad when it's all over.
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


I have one implant and I don't have any sense that it's not my own tooth. I LOVE IT. You're right though. It's a long process. I didn't have to have any bone grafts, so my discomfort was minimal. Good Luck, you'll be happy too.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Morning fellow KPers from Sunny So. Cal. It is 6:50 a.m. Having my first cuppa Joe. It's a chilly 44 degrees out. But it will warm up. So why am I up so early on a Sat. morn? Well after 7 months on the market, finally sold my house. Going out w/my broker to find a smaller, less expensive condo, or townhouse. This is one of the many changes I've gone through since my DH passed. And believe me this is not easy. My DD's are not offering any assistance in packing, but plenty of advice. Sell stuff, don't take stuff, don't have any down time, but pack, pack, pack.
> Sorry to unload at such an early hour, but I'm stressed, unhappy and depressed.


No apologies needed-- that's what we're here for. Change is hard, especially after a passing. Congrats on getting a seller in these times! I hope you find a cute, perfect place to start the next chapter of your life. You have a lot if work ahead of you--moving a lifetime of memories and stuff is physical and emotional work. Wish the DD's were more helpful--could you come right out and ask them for help? I hope if they knew you were feeling stressed, unhappy, and depressed, they would be more helpful.
Be gentle with yourself during this challenging time, and you must work in some down time for yourself-- knitting, or taking a walk, or just sitting quietly as thoughts and memories wash over you. If you are a journaler, sometimes after I have written my fears and frustrations about something, I try to write about it again from another perspective. I think, "What's another way to look at this situation?" Sometimes it helps, sometimes it still stinks!
It's hard to see through this right now, but I am confident that you will come out the other end just fine. When you find your new place, I think you will start feeling more hopeful and excited. Good luck, prayers and hugs!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new here to the Tea Party, but have been enjoying the posts and the recipes!! I am getting ready for a weekend of football playoff games, I am new to knitting but find it relaxing while others are ranting and raving during the games. :lol: Thanks for sharing! ;-)


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Morning fellow KPers from Sunny So. Cal. It is 6:50 a.m. Having my first cuppa Joe. It's a chilly 44 degrees out. But it will warm up. So why am I up so early on a Sat. morn? Well after 7 months on the market, finally sold my house. Going out w/my broker to find a smaller, less expensive condo, or townhouse. This is one of the many changes I've gone through since my DH passed. And believe me this is not easy. My DD's are not offering any assistance in packing, but plenty of advice. Sell stuff, don't take stuff, don't have any down time, but pack, pack, pack.
> Sorry to unload at such an early hour, but I'm stressed, unhappy and depressed.


It's amazing how family can offer so much advice and zero help. Also, what isn't important to them, they assume isn't important. 
We moved a little over a year ago. I did take the opportunity as I moved my clothes to weed out and donate quite a bit, but the yarn and fabric came with me intact. I do use some of my yarn stash for charity knitting, but did not part with a single skein. Take a deep breath and try to have positive thoughts. Good luck to you.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here to the Tea Party, but have been enjoying the posts and the recipes!! I am getting ready for a weekend of football playoff games, I am new to knitting but find it relaxing while others are ranting and raving during the games. :lol: Thanks for sharing! ;-)


With a husband and two sons who are sports nuts -- especially baseball and football, knitting has absolutely saved my sanity!!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks you all for your encouraging words. DD at first offered to help. WHen I asked her this week when she could start to help, she put me off. Too busy.

After 30 yrs in one house, lots of stuff gets accumulated. I know I have to face it, and its tough.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi!!!Sorry to hear you are feeling down;one of the best books I ever read was Turn it to Gold by (Now deceased Dr James Kennedy! It talked about how given the smae sistuation two people handle differently.Remeber all your knitting friends are there for you in spirit!! Remember to count your blessings-especially given this economy. I lost my brother four years ago-he lived in sunny ca.and I hardly got to see him and his wife. Not lecturing-just trying to encourage you.Sit back take a deep breath and reflect on your blessings. Good luck with the search for a new home. God bless :lol: Consider yourself hugged!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here to the Tea Party, but have been enjoying the posts and the recipes!! I am getting ready for a weekend of football playoff games, I am new to knitting but find it relaxing while others are ranting and raving during the games. :lol: Thanks for sharing! ;-)


Welcome to the party, do join in. I always seem to be hanging around waiting for people or things to happen, knitting is a very productive way to pass the time.

Have fun not noticing the footbal fanatics!
Dave


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> Hi Dave/Everyone
> You are making me hungry already and I have started the New Year with a Eating Healthy To Lose Weight campaign. It's like smellyvision here - my tummy just growled. I will dream of eating chorizo as a treat in the future. How nice, another Tea Party. The first working week of 2012 has gone quickly. I guess it was a short one, what with Monday being a bank holiday here in the UK. After last autumn's shennanigans about work I am very happy with my two days at last, although I do appreciate the weekend now it is here, officially just 16 minutes into the weekend at the mo. Lunch with friends tomorrow, hurray, then a day cosying on the sofa on Sunday as husband and son are off to a footie match. It sounds great. I am not sure how to keep my hands out of the leftover boxes of Christmas chocs, mind you. I hate to waste food ...


Hi all. Haven't been to the tea party for a few weeks, so it's great to be back.
Tina, I cannot believe you still have Christmas chocolate around. I asked my family last night "Who's got chocolate in hiding?" All that could be produced was some Green and Blacks dark choc- very nice, but not what I wanted.
After three weeks off work for the Christmas holls it's back to work on Monday :thumbdown: I am looking forward to seeing everyone, but another week would be nice...
Started teaching myself to crochet last night. I'm not finding it easy to hold the yarn correctly. I expect when I can do that easily and comfortably my crochet skills will get better. At the moment wondering if I should wait till another year to learn.
Happy new year everyone.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Dori Sage, Good for you selling your home. All the best in finding a new nest. Moving is a good and difficult thing. My bit of advice is if you haven't used it in 2 yearse lose it. I really "cleaned out" when we moved from San Diego to northern Nevada. Still packed and hauled too much. Each box packed is a step closer to better times.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Dori Sage, Good for you selling your home. All the best in finding a new nest. Moving is a good and difficult thing. My bit of advice is if you haven't used it in 2 yearse lose it. I really "cleaned out" when we moved from San Diego to northern Nevada. Still packed and hauled too much. Each box packed is a step closer to better times. Maybe some of your friends will help. I too send huggs.


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Sandy, I live in NH and we had school on Monday. I too was thinking we were the only school district in the US to have school and that this was a very, very long week.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dori hugs. Baby steps and treat yourself lovingly. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for all your words of encouragement.


Jan L said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave, that is what everyone tells me, it's a long process something like 8 months but I'll be glad when it's all over.
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I jsut reread this and yes...Pasta will be a nice thing to eat and I asked my DH to make my favorite dessert ...Pannecotta!! yeah!!


FireballDave said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning to Dave and all, from Southern California. I had oral surgery yesterday at noon and although I am greatful that it can be done it is nonetheless a real pain. Had some bone grafting in preparation for dental implants. Ouch! So nice to wake up to this forum. I'll be on soft foods for a couple of days but that stew looks just delicious!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I wonder where I came up with Italian chorizo? I guess I had a senior moment!


I had mentioned that my local grocer made his own Italian sausage and it sounded similar to the chorizo Dave was talking about. :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > I know what Krispy Kremes are, especially early in the morning warm. Yummmmm. Our krispy Kreme went out of business. The building is still there vacant for several years.
> ...


Dandylion, you go right ahead and brag!!! (That is almost like a request order! ahah) There are so many mom & pop businesses that are being over taken by big business that it is refreshing to here of one that is so successful!! three cheers for Long's Bakery!!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Doni: I would suggest that you view every adversity as challenge and an opportunity to expand yourself in different directions. This always works for me. Marlark Marge.


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, it's 8:30 am, Sat. here on the Sunshine coast of beautiful British Columbia, Canada. I've been up for a while, reading the posts & copying the new recipes to try ... Thanks Dave!! It's a mild winter here, so far ... many nice days & some with rain. I'm at a friends, house/cat sitting (British shorthair black cat) & the house has a view of the staight, where I can see the ferries going from Horseshoe Bay to Nanaimo on Vancouver Island. It's a little bit of paradise! It's on a fairly quiet road near the ocean. I can sit next to the large window & knit, or embroider whilst watching various craft ply the waters. Next week I'll start teaching knit socks at the local knit shop ... really looking forward to that. If I keep reading the KP I won't have any time to knit!! Also have to make time to cook the delicious recipes you included Dave!
Best Wishes to all, comfort to those who are grieving or lonely. Virginia


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Thanks you all for your encouraging words. DD at first offered to help. WHen I asked her this week when she could start to help, she put me off. Too busy.
> 
> After 30 yrs in one house, lots of stuff gets accumulated. I know I have to face it, and its tough.


It will be easier to pack once you know what your new place is going to look like, how much space you have, what the layout of the place is. I have moved so many times in my life that I could own the moving van company. What I would do is to first pack the things that are "essential" to you and that includes keepsakes. These are things that are coming with you no matter what.... Label these boxes. Next put all the stuff you really dont want to take with you into other boxes and donate them to the church, the goodwill, another charity for a yard sale, etc. Get these ones out of your house asap. Next, ask your DD's if there is anything that they would like to have that you would not mind parting with at this point. Then pack the rest for youself. If DDs really dont want to assist you, could you ask a volunteer group to help you out? A friend would likely not mind coming over and helping you out. The task can seem overwhelming. For the last 6 times that we moved, I had to do all the packing for us and it can be a muddle. My good thoughts and best wishes go out to you with this!!


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello Dave, Nice to make your acquaintance. I am currintly a resident of Colorado in the USA. I had no idea six January was our National Bean Day. It has been my observation that beans are consumed in great quantities in this country constantly and every day of the year. Am very new to this web site and having great fun with it. Your recipes here are interesting and healthy. Thank you and a very gratifying 2012 to youquote=FireballDave]It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 6th Januay 2012, in Moscow it's 3:00a.m. on Christmas Day so, S rozhdestvom Hristovim!

I've been throwng darts at a wall map and it's midnight in Barcelona, 9:00p.m. in Rio de Janiero and in Indianapolis it's 6:00p.m., welcome to the first Knitting Tea Party of 2012!

I hope everybody had a thoroughly good Festive Season and wish one and all, good health and much happiness throughout 2012. It's been a busy week for me, I went to the _Winter Wonderland_ in London's Hyde Park on Monday, great fun and they always have the most marvellous 60m (197ft) dameter observation wheel as the centrepiece, the weather was beautiful and the views across London were spectacular!

I've been to some of the January sales and picked up some great bargains in the linens department with duvet sets reduced from £64.99 (US$100.25) to £12.99 (US$20.03) and some lovely linen napkins reduced from £4.25 (US$6.56) to £1.50 (US$2.31). I'll be having a tilt at the haberdashery departments and the bookshops of Charing Cross Road next week.

To start things off this week, I thought t would be nice to start wth _Russian Helmets_, a great way to start the day, a glass of vodka to go with them is optional!

To-day is also _National Bean Day_ in America, since one of my darts landed in Barcelona, I thought it would be nice to combine the two cultures with my _Tomato, Bean and Chorizo Stew_. This dish is a great _Winter Warmer_ and I've written it out as a meal for one, since I frequently eat it when I'm on my own, you can multiply up the ingredients as required.

I hope you enjoy both receipts and have fun at this week's tea party with lots of tales of what you've been up to and bargains you've found in the sales.

Dave

*Russian Helmets*
_Preheat oven to 325degF/160degC/Regulo3_

*Ingredients:*
4 eggs
4 medium-sized tomatoes
2 tsp red wine vinegar
2 tbsp butter
Salt and Pepper

*Method:*
Cut the the top off each tomato and scoop out the pulp & seeds. Sprinkle into each tomato a 1/2 tspn of vinegar. Break one egg into each tomato.

Place in lightly buttered ramekins and bake until the eggs are set to your liking.

Remove from the oven and sprinkle with salt and pepper and a small knob of butter.

*Tomato, Bean and Chorizo Stew*
_Serves: 1_

*Ingredients:*
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
3 oz (85g) chorizo, peeled and sliced 1/2" (1cm) thick
1 stick celery, finely chopped
3 garlic cloves, crushed
freshly ground black pepper
4 tomatoes, seeds and pulp removed and reserved
half tsp dried oregano
1 small tin (approx. 7 oz/200g) cannellini beans, rinsed and drained
handful black olives, pitted

*Method:*
Heat the oil in a saucepan over a medium heat. Add the chorizo, celery, garlic and pepper and cook for two minutes, until the chorizo is browned.

Blend two of the tomatoes together with the reserved seeds and pulp to a puree and add this to the pan. Roughly chop the other tomatoes and add these, together with the rest of the ingredients, to the stew. Bring to the boil and simmer for five minutes.

Serve hot with crusty bread.[/quote]


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Yes, we still have chocolate leftovers. We bought too many treats and were given lots too. I know if I start another chocolate orange I will just have to finish it ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> Yes, we still have chocolate leftovers. We bought too many treats and were given lots too. I know if I start another chocolate orange I will just have to finish it ...


Gosh, I haven't had a chocolate orange in ages...those are terrific! I am glad that all our treats are gone now except for his sugar free things, which I generally don't eat but leave for him. When I step on the scale and it displays "ow" instead of a number...it's time to get a handle on what I'm eating! :roll:

I missed National Bean Day yesterday, but today I am putting a 15-bean soup in the crock pot. Beans are awesome!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dori, how exciting to be starting a new adventure! I think you will enjoy your new home. Be sure to pack your knitting in a well marked box so you can get to it when you move!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I had forgotten it was Friday, and time for another tea party! Just got back from taking my mother to Walmart. It is always good for her, but really tries my patience. She is so slow, and tends to wander off! Luckily, she has a cell phone so I can find her easily. I know one should never shop hungry, but needless to say, I bought something I never buy...donuts! I only bought 1/2 dozen, but they are so bad!!!


It is so good to be bad sometimes. Once in a while I wake up with a terrible craving for donuts. Not sure why? No I am not preg for those with that answer. lol Have a great party.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

SopranoKnits&Crochets said:


> BSJ information:
> http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Baby_Surprise_Jacket
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-surprise-jacket
> http://www.amazon.com/Knitting-Surprise-Jacket-Meg-Swansen/dp/B000MGTT5Y
> http://www.amazon.com/Elizabeth-Zimmermanns-Knitting-Workshop-Zimmermann/dp/0942018001/ref=pd_cp_mov_1


Thanks! I'll check them out.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

My lys carries all the Knit Pick needles! How lovely for me!



5mmdpns said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > To all my KP friends: Survived another winter week. King Arther bothering me a lot on these windy and cold
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks you all for your encouraging words. DD at first offered to help. WHen I asked her this week when she could start to help, she put me off. Too busy.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions 5mmdpns. I hope I find a new place today so I can get going. Think I'll pack the jewelry, pix, and important papers and take them to my sister's house for safekeeping. Then I can go on with the rest. Still shredding DH's client file boxes. Started with 23 down to 8. 1/2 a file box is all my shredder can do before it gets too hot.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Dave thanks for the recipes. The tomato one sounds interesting. I have never thought to use a tomato that way but it occurs to me that a little Hollandaise sp? sauce would be lovely. Get use of tomatoes that need to be used.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

5mmdpns, you certainly have my sympathy for your up coming move. I have moved four times in the last five years, and I'm moving again the end of March. Hopefully I will be able to stay put for a while. 

I hope that you find a good home to your liking.Downsizing is not too bad. I auctioned, sold and gave away many, many, things. I found that I didn't miss most things. As long as I was able to take my books, yarn stash, tables, machines, and my other crafting things I was happy. There was less to take care of and clean. More time to knit. I wish you the best and hope you still have time to knit. .


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Morning fellow KPers from Sunny So. Cal. It is 6:50 a.m. Having my first cuppa Joe. It's a chilly 44 degrees out. But it will warm up. So why am I up so early on a Sat. morn? Well after 7 months on the market, finally sold my house. Going out w/my broker to find a smaller, less expensive condo, or townhouse. This is one of the many changes I've gone through since my DH passed. And believe me this is not easy. My DD's are not offering any assistance in packing, but plenty of advice. Sell stuff, don't take stuff, don't have any down time, but pack, pack, pack.
> Sorry to unload at such an early hour, but I'm stressed, unhappy and depressed.


Dori - I wish you well on your new journey. I just gave up my two story, three bedroom townhouse for a one story, one bedroom condo. The neighborhood is better and no worries about climbing the stairs but boy what a chore to downsize. I recommend garage sales. I made enough to pay to move the rest. Best wishes.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

maryanne said:


> 5mmdpns, you certainly have my sympathy for your up coming move. I have moved four times in the last five years, and I'm moving again the end of March. Hopefully I will be able to stay put for a while.
> 
> I hope that you find a good home to your liking.Downsizing is not too bad. I auctioned, sold and gave away many, many, things. I found that I didn't miss most things. As long as I was able to take my books, yarn stash, tables, machines, and my other crafting things I was happy. There was less to take care of and clean. More time to knit. I wish you the best and hope you still have time to knit. .


Thanks but it is not me who is moving, it is Dori Sage who is moving after being in her home for 30 years! I intend to stay where I am -- for now anyways. When my parents pass on, then I will move to where my son lives.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

SHCOOPER My prayers are with you and anyone who loves this dear Aunt.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dori, I hope your move turns out well for you. Look after yourself and know that others are thinking of you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


Dori, if at all possible, please see if you can get a place that is all on one floor. In later years, stairs can be a problem for some people. When you go through your potential new place, you will be able to invision your things in the place if it is right for you. I know that I had viewed many beautiful places, but the right place had my things moved into it when I saw it! You will know when you see the place.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mom had her 25th & last radiation treatment on Thursday. She goes back to see the Radiation Oncologist in 3 months & the doctor that removed the toe in 4 months. I am working on the 1st of 3 baby afghans that are needed later this year. My Aunt Rosie is getting 3 new GreatgrandBabies this year. My birthday is later this month & I am turning 50. I am also working on an afghan in dusty roses & white on my knitting board loom.
Lisa


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lisa, I hope the treatments have been successful. Knitting is a great way to keep our minds focused when we are going through difficult times!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, I know all about 2 story places. Contrary to popular belief, I am not getting younger. (LOL) I'm in one now. When I fractured my ankle last April I had major probs. with the stairs. I really am looking for a one story unit. 2 story is my last resort.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Yes, I know all about 2 story places. Contrary to popular belief, I am not getting younger. (LOL) I'm in one now. When I fractured my ankle last April I had major probs. with the stairs. I really am looking for a one story unit. 2 story is my last resort.


Got my fingers and ur, um, toes crossed for you too!!!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello everyone!!!!! Dave, I love your recipes and I love that you KNOW what you are talking about. My parents are both from Spain and Spanish Chorizo is very different from Mexican Chorizo....the Spanish Chorizo is much firmer and gives off the red pepper flavor. Mexican Chorizo is soft and is HOT. I love this site. Hello to everyone. 5dpn's good luck on your move. I will be thinking of you. Also, no feeling guilty about the donuts out there. Enjoy life. Live, Love, Laugh and by all means EAT!!!!!!!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh I forgot.....and KNIT!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Hello everyone!!!!! Dave, I love your recipes and I love that you KNOW what you are talking about. My parents are both from Spain and Spanish Chorizo is very different from Mexican Chorizo....the Spanish Chorizo is much firmer and gives off the red pepper flavor. Mexican Chorizo is soft and is HOT. I love this site. Hello to everyone. 5dpn's good luck on your move. I will be thinking of you. Also, no feeling guilty about the donuts out there. Enjoy life. Live, Love, Laugh and by all means EAT!!!!!!!


Live, love, laugh, yep to all of that. and *chuckles*, I am not the one moving but have done so many many many times. It is Dori Sage who is moving!! 
How was your Christmas, Anne? A good one I hope, and one filled with thanksgiving for your family!!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns, you certainly have my sympathy for your up coming move. I have moved four times in the last five years, and I'm moving again the end of March. Hopefully I will be able to stay put for a while.
> ...


Thanks for correcting me, I must have been asleep, My apologies to Dori and all my best wishes too.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

We downsized radically several years ago when we committed to selling our home. We are fulltime RV'ers now but we still have a storage unit with too much stuff in it. That will be downsized too this spring!

We feel so "light" since we did that! Love it!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, 5mms 
I'll follow that order 



5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info Dave. I googled national bean day and found quite a few others on http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/holidays/2012-1/#!national-bean-day.
Can always learn something new! Have a great day!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

couldn't open this...can you send it another way?


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't know how to send it any other way. Just google the ultimate holiday site, or national bean day and it should show up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Copy it without the period at the end and paste it into the browser--putting a period after a link messes it up for some reason.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Hello everyone!!!!! Dave, I love your recipes and I love that you KNOW what you are talking about. My parents are both from Spain and Spanish Chorizo is very different from Mexican Chorizo....the Spanish Chorizo is much firmer and gives off the red pepper flavor. Mexican Chorizo is soft and is HOT. I love this site. Hello to everyone. 5dpn's good luck on your move. I will be thinking of you. Also, no feeling guilty about the donuts out there. Enjoy life. Live, Love, Laugh and by all means EAT!!!!!!!


Barcelona is one of my favourite weekend destinatons as is Valencia. I also like to take the trip down to Cantabria from Portsmouth. It's great to have three days watching the dolphns and whales and being out of mobile phone signal range!

This is one of my favourite tapas, I hope you'll like it too!
Dave

*Chorizo and Potato Tapas

Ingredients:*
12 oz (350g) new potatoes, thickly sliced
8 oz (225g) Spanish chorizo
1 red pepper, diced
half a bunch spring onions, sliced
2 tomatoes, diced

*Method:*
Place the potatoes in a saucepan and cover with cold water. Bring to the boil and simmer for 6-8 minutes or until tender, drain.

Meanwhile, thickly slice the chorizo and fry with the pepper for 2-3 mins. Add the spring onions, tomatoes and potatoes and cook for 2-3 mins, then serve with crusty bread.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

gracemd said:


> Thanks for the info Dave. I googled national bean day and found quite a few others on http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/holidays/2012-1/#!national-bean-day.
> Can always learn something new! Have a great day!


Thanks for the interesting site, I'm sorry I missed Bloody Mary Day ,
For those who can't open this, Try to copy and paste the site into your address bar at the top of your internet page. -- Explorer or what ever you use.
PS, Sorlena is correct, it is your Broser rather than "your internet page" address bar. oops: 
Good luck, it's worth a try  :


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Wincelot said:


> Hello Dave, Nice to make your acquaintance. I am currintly a resident of Colorado in the USA. I had no idea six January was our National Bean Day. It has been my observation that beans are consumed in great quantities in this country constantly and every day of the year. Am very new to this web site and having great fun with it. Your recipes here are interesting and healthy. Thank you and a very gratifying 2012 to you


Welcome to the Tea Party which, as you've probably worked out, has nothng whatsoever to do with politics, but really is about stopping for tea, cakes and a chat.

I love all the food celebrations and frequently use UK, European and American calendars as inspiration. The purpose of most is fairly obvious, but some are rather strange things to merit a celebration and a few are beyond weird!

One of my favourites is the 28th of March, a Wednesday this year, when I shall be joining America in celebrating _Something on a Stick Day_ with a party! It's such a completely off-the-wall concept, it deserves its place on the calendar. I've never discovered who petitioned for it, or whether it was a President who signed the proclamation for this national celebration, or if it came from the Senate. However, I think it's a jolly good excuse for a party and should be observed internationally, so I'm doing my bit!

The Addison Group based in Suffolk VA sponsors a web gallery of things on sticks; they'll even send you one if you promise to send them a photo:

http://www.somethingonastick.com/

Dave


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yummy! My husband and I have been to Barcelona many times and we just love the tapas at one restaurant Costa Gallega....I can't eat any of that right now!


FireballDave said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone!!!!! Dave, I love your recipes and I love that you KNOW what you are talking about. My parents are both from Spain and Spanish Chorizo is very different from Mexican Chorizo....the Spanish Chorizo is much firmer and gives off the red pepper flavor. Mexican Chorizo is soft and is HOT. I love this site. Hello to everyone. 5dpn's good luck on your move. I will be thinking of you. Also, no feeling guilty about the donuts out there. Enjoy life. Live, Love, Laugh and by all means EAT!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Can someone simplify instructions for sending drawings or pictures via PM route. I cannot find a way to get the browse bar and openning described in the instructions for posting pictures. Is it not possible via the private message mode. Marlark Marge.


Are you by any chance using a iPad? Can't post pics from them.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Yummy! My husband and I have been to Barcelona many times and we just love the tapas at one restaurant Costa Gallega....I can't eat any of that right now!
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


It's a very easy dish to make, but the ingredients work so well together, it makes a nice lunch with a glass of wine!

Dave


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Dave---i planted a climbing rose named 'Peace' last year---the nursery said not to prune it in the fall, but to wait until spring. I hope that is correct....this is the last rose I'm trying (I've killed many)!


Peace rose is my favorite. My just grow. Don't prune. Do water as needed in dry weather. Fertilize in the spring. That's it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna, St. Anthony is famous for finding lost items. The prayer (and there are other versions) is:

St. Anthony, please look around,
(fill in the blank) has been lost and can't be found.

It has always worked for me and my DD, but for some reason it hasn't worked for me recently. I may have fallen out of grace. Ha!

You don't have to be Catholic to use this prayer, just have a little faith that it will work!

Let us know!!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

No LadyRN--I have not advanced to that state of technocrasy(is that a word) I have e-mail on my phone, but seldom use it and the tea party is my sacrosanct homebound relish. I don't want to be stressed learning something new as I am still trying to learn the pc version. Thanks for the thought though. Maybe we will get the admin to create a site just for us. Marlark Marge.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave...all.
WOW..both of your recipes sound yummmmy..
National Bean Day in America...geez..new one on me...
I never met a bean I didn't love..
I just made a bean soup...recipe is from an antique recipe book came from the White House Congressmen and Women..during the John F. Kennedy Administration...even has a recipe from Jacqualine Kennedy..
The bean soup is the best ever..made for the restaurant in the White House every day since 1930ish or around that time...If anyone wants the recipe..just say so...I will post it here.
Hope you and all are well and having a very prosperous New Year.

Hugs and God Bless all,

Camilla


FireballDave said:


> It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 6th Januay 2012, in Moscow it's 3:00a.m. on Christmas Day so, S rozhdestvom Hristovim!
> 
> I've been throwng darts at a wall map and it's midnight in Barcelona, 9:00p.m. in Rio de Janiero and in Indianapolis it's 6:00p.m., welcome to the first Knitting Tea Party of 2012!
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Hi, everyone. I have not even begun to read any of the posts for this week but wanted to enter a request for prayers A.S.A.P. My aunt (about 66 yrs. old) has been in the hospital for 9 days with congestive heart failure. The docs just identified the cause and will begin treatment. I can't just stop in and see her 'cause I'm in PA and she is in Florida. I hear she is upbeat but tired. She is normally very active and needs to be since she has 2 lovely young granddaughters -- one in New York State and one in Arkansas, both about 3 yrs. old -- that they visit with as often as possible. She already is a breast cancer survivor and now, with prayers, I hope she will beat the heart problem, too.


CHF is hard on the body. Am glad they have found the cause and it's treatable. Will add you both to my prayer list


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I love them too. I use them on my knitted hand towels looped on my oven and refridgerator doors. Edith


DorisT said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, after I heal! But I'll have the wine.


FireballDave said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Yummy! My husband and I have been to Barcelona many times and we just love the tapas at one restaurant Costa Gallega....I can't eat any of that right now!
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave...all.
> WOW..both of your recipes sound yummmmy..
> National Bean Day in America...geez..new one on me...
> I never met a bean I didn't love..
> ...


Hi Camilla, Happy New Year to you. Glad you like my receipts, both are quick and easy to make. I'd love to have a go at the White House Bean Soup, definitely something to talk about over dinner!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I know this as Senate Bean Soup, and for years I've made something like it and can't remember what I do that's different. The ham bone and remaining bits go into mine, and the kids always eagerly anticipated it. It's good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave...all.
> WOW..both of your recipes sound yummmmy..
> National Bean Day in America...geez..new one on me...
> I never met a bean I didn't love..
> ...


Now, Camilla, you _know_ we will want the recipe. LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> gracemd said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info Dave. I googled national bean day and found quite a few others on http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/holidays/2012-1/#!national-bean-day.
> ...


Once you get it into your browser's web site bar, you have to delete the last period ( . ) at the end of the sentence. There are no http addresses that recognize the . at the end of the site link. Try this one:
http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/holidays/2012-1/#!national-bean-day


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jan L said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, the recipes sound great. I love it when you talk about places there. I've read about lots of them and you go there just like I go to local places. Makes me a little envyous (sp).
> ...


Nothing wrong with Beckley, used to travel and looked forward to seeing new things. Never made it to London so envy someone who sees the things I read about. Don't golf but husband did. A friend of mine designed the one at Grandview.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh, Dave! You just ruined my lap top. I have drooled all over it! Unfortunately I will have to make do with just reading this recipe as my waist line can't handle any more axpansion. Poor me. Edith


FireballDave said:


> Having checked my calendar, I see Monday is National Apricot Day, I love them. For anybody not on a diet, try this delicious dessert; I make no apologies for the ingredients, I refuse to mess around with this North African classic, have a salad on Tuesday to make up for it!
> 
> *Moroccan Banana, Apricot and Cinnamon Parcel*
> _Preheat the oven to: 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6_
> ...


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Morning fellow KPers from Sunny So. Cal. It is 6:50 a.m. Having my first cuppa Joe. It's a chilly 44 degrees out. But it will warm up. So why am I up so early on a Sat. morn? Well after 7 months on the market, finally sold my house. Going out w/my broker to find a smaller, less expensive condo, or townhouse. This is one of the many changes I've gone through since my DH passed. And believe me this is not easy. My DD's are not offering any assistance in packing, but plenty of advice. Sell stuff, don't take stuff, don't have any down time, but pack, pack, pack.
> Sorry to unload at such an early hour, but I'm stressed, unhappy and depressed.


I know how you feel because I went thru same things. Finally hired a professional organizer. Worth every penny I paid her!!


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Dave, the recipes sound great. I love it when you talk about places there. I've read about lots of them and you go there just like I go to local places. Makes me a little envyous (sp).


Hi Mary, David and I went to London on a coach trip 4 years ago, it included going on the London Eye which is something not to missed the view is unbelievable! The trip also included a tour of all the state rooms in Buckingham Palace. It was a day I will never forget. Jan


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Dave, Happy New Year to you from not so sunny Australia where on the East Coast it is a cloudy morning and it is now 6.40am. I have not hit the sales yet as I am on my summer holiday at the beach at a place called Culburra Beach in New South Wales two and a half hours drive south of Sydney, look for Nowra on your map and we are just near there. 
Thanks for the recipes, will do some cooking when I go home.
I enjoy your posts they make good reading.

Judy


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Chayjan said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, the recipes sound great. I love it when you talk about places there. I've read about lots of them and you go there just like I go to local places. Makes me a little envyous (sp).
> ...


Lucky you. I wish a coach trip was available to me, but they don't do well on water.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Rookie, I can't even imagine wanting to eat gumbo without okra in it. That would be a waste of good gumbo, wouldn't it?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

DorisT--If it's cooked right it shouldn't get slimey.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

This Aussie doesn't know what Gumbo is? Is it a type of stew?


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Morning fellow KPers from Sunny So. Cal. It is 6:50 a.m. Having my first cuppa Joe. It's a chilly 44 degrees out. But it will warm up. So why am I up so early on a Sat. morn? Well after 7 months on the market, finally sold my house. Going out w/my broker to find a smaller, less expensive condo, or townhouse. This is one of the many changes I've gone through since my DH passed. And believe me this is not easy. My DD's are not offering any assistance in packing, but plenty of advice. Sell stuff, don't take stuff, don't have any down time, but pack, pack, pack.
> Sorry to unload at such an early hour, but I'm stressed, unhappy and depressed.


Dori I'm sorry you're feeling so low,i know how you feel.Have you any good friends you can turn to? I have 2 marvelous friends who have given me such a lot of support this last 18 months, I will never be able to repay them. Hope you are feeling brighter soon Jan


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Penrith Grandma said:


> This Aussie doesn't know what Gumbo is? Is it a type of stew?


Gumbo is any type of stew into which okra has been added. If there is no okra, it is not gumbo. Chicken gumbo is a classic soup/stew. Okra is a natural thickener used in soups/stews. It is also supposed to be a good vegetable on the side, although I have never eaten it as just a vegetable. This is just my understanding of it. BTW, gumbo is the food dish that is the official cuisine of the state of Louisiana


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Penrith Grandma said:


> Hi Dave, Happy New Year to you from not so sunny Australia where on the East Coast it is a cloudy morning and it is now 6.40am. I have not hit the sales yet as I am on my summer holiday at the beach at a place called Culburra Beach in New South Wales two and a half hours drive south of Sydney, look for Nowra on your map and we are just near there.
> Thanks for the recipes, will do some cooking when I go home.
> I enjoy your posts they make good reading.
> 
> Judy


Happy New Year Judy, enjoy your holiday, I'll quite happily swap my cloudy and cold for your cloudy and warm! By the time you get home they'll be getting desperate with all kinds of extra discounts in the sales.

I did do well with the duvet sets, very stylish silhouettes of birch trees in Winter in grey and black. I asked the saleslady why they were being discounted so heavily, the boys and I really like them, also the dark green olive tree ones we bought. "Men don't often get to choose the bedding" she sad sadly, "it doesn't matter how stylish they are, stocking these masculine designs was a mistake, men looked at them longingly while their wives bought the ones with pink flowers"!

Thanks ladies, you've saved me a fortune!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

LadyRN49, we used to take vacations in the WV State Parks cabins when our kids were little. They learned to love the outdoors and nature by going there, I think. After they were grown, DH and I would go to fish, etc.

I can't remember the name of one of the newest ones that has a hotel, cabins, and a tram that takes you down into the valley below. We liked it so well that we recommended it to DD for her honeymoon.

Thinking about it makes me want to go back. So many places to go, so little time! Sigh!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jheiens said:


> DorisT--If it's cooked right it shouldn't get slimey.


What do folks do that makes it slimy? I don't think I ever had that problem, but I haven't made Brunswick Stew in a long time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I prefer my okra fried up, and ideally, it's next to some catfish on my plate! I've never cared for gumbo--something about the spices doesn't sit right with me.

I've suspended the search for the EZ book...guess the saint's not feeling helpful today! But I also realized that it may not even be the right book--I think the book I have (somewhere) is _Knitting Without Tears_, which is not the one that has the BSJ in it, is it?

Back to my shawl for the time being!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the recipe, wow would love to ride on that ferries wheel.
> ...


I have to agree with your husband - I hate ferris wheels! Probably has to do with the fact that an older cousin started rocking the seat when stopped at the top. I was very young and scared to death. I will not go on a regular one. The large enclosed ones might not be so bad.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dori, try to look ahead to better days when you're all settled in your new place. You may be better off if you "don't" have your DD's help you pack. I know my 3 kids would tell me to throw everything out! :thumbdown: 

Maybe there is a company where you live that can send someone in to help you. I know in our area, there are two ladies who do that type of thing.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Dave As always, thanks for the recipes. I never head of a Russian Helmet, but copied the recipe. At the Astoria Hotel in St Petersburg, I had halved tomatoes sprinkled with parmesian and basil, run under the broiler, great veg idea, quick and healthy. Good ideal for those who garden and have too many tomatos all at once. 
In Califrnia Mexican Charizo sausage is pork and paprika, but I think there is a little jalapeno pepper added. Watch out for the hot seeds. Crumlbled charizo is added to scrambled eggs along with onion and bell pepper, sometimes potatoe. Roll it in a flour tortilla and you have the breakfast burrito. 
Thanks for the pictures, wish I were there. 
k


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I prefer my okra fried up, and ideally, it's next to some catfish on my plate! I've never cared for gumbo--something about the spices doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> I've suspended the search for the EZ book...guess the saint's not feeling helpful today! But I also realized that it may not even be the right book--I think the book I have (somewhere) is _Knitting Without Tears_, which is not the one that has the BSJ in it, is it?
> 
> Back to my shawl for the time being!


No, the Knitting Without Tears does not have the BSJ in it. The Knitting Workshop has the pattern instructions for it. Check and see if your library has it. Here is a baby surprise jacket pattern for a preemi baby. The EZ pattern has a cast on of 160 stitches.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-surprise-jacket-preemie-sized


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

My daughter who is a master gardener and lives near Memphis Tennessee thought she had to grow okra because after all they live in the mid-south! So grow it she did and no matter how she prepared it did not like the stuff until her neighborn told her to pickle it. She says it's delicious that way! 
She does eat it fried but how many of us need fried food!



Sorlenna said:


> I prefer my okra fried up, and ideally, it's next to some catfish on my plate! I've never cared for gumbo--something about the spices doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> I've suspended the search for the EZ book...guess the saint's not feeling helpful today! But I also realized that it may not even be the right book--I think the book I have (somewhere) is _Knitting Without Tears_, which is not the one that has the BSJ in it, is it?
> 
> Back to my shawl for the time being!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I prefer my okra fried up, and ideally, it's next to some catfish on my plate! I've never cared for gumbo--something about the spices doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> I've suspended the search for the EZ book...guess the saint's not feeling helpful today! But I also realized that it may not even be the right book--I think the book I have (somewhere) is _Knitting Without Tears_, which is not the one that has the BSJ in it, is it?
> 
> Back to my shawl for the time being!


Sorlenna, I just checked my EZ books. I found it on p. 102 of "The Opinionated Knitter," but I think I've seen it in another of her books, too.

Good luck in your search! Sorry St. A is not helping - maybe he's temporarily on vacation! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nickerina said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


I hate ferris wheels too, but the London Eye is nothing like them - you really don't feel the movement , they are so rigid. Also the pod's really big and you can walk about inside it. I was also on the one in Belfast which is made up of small enclosed pods, and believe me it moves in the wind - you could hear us scream for miles!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is the BSJ pattern for a doll. You just follow the instructions for download on the site. It really is cute.

http://www.miniknittingstuff.com/freepatt.htm


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips--I'll check those out. And Grammatat, I rarely do eat fried foods, but that is my occasional indulgence!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Karena, you have it right about the breakfast burrito. It is super, and the hotter the better.

I only like okra fried. A lot of Texans make gumbo without okra. We especially like the shrimp/seafood gumbo. A friend of mine also adds cajun sausage to his.

Doris, I'm going to use your prayer as I have lost several items I have been searching for for over 2 weeks.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pickled okra is delicious too. I don't care for it boiled, but I will sometimes eat it stewed with tomatoes.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I have several tiny dolls needing clothes. Thanks for the site. I downloaded it. Now I need to find some tiny needles. The smallest I have are US2. Edith


5mmdpns said:


> Here is the BSJ pattern for a doll. You just follow the instructions for download on the site. It really is cute.
> 
> http://www.miniknittingstuff.com/freepatt.htm


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

nickerina said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


The Wnter Wheel has nice capsules with padded seats, I love the steel lattice.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I have several tiny dolls needing clothes. Thanks for the site. I downloaded it. Now I need to find some tiny needles. The smallest I have are US2. Edith
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Susan Bates has very tiny needles. Check Michaels which is where I found mine.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks. The nearest Michaels is an hour away. I an going to try ACMoore on Wednesday after I get my groceries. Getting old is a B>>>H. I used to just jump in the car and toodle off to wherever. Now I need to wait till someone is going where I want to go and is willing to drag the old lady along.. I could ask my son but asking has always been the same as begging for me. I know I should not feel that way but old habits are hard to break. That's enough whinning for today. Edith


5mmdpns said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > I have several tiny dolls needing clothes. Thanks for the site. I downloaded it. Now I need to find some tiny needles. The smallest I have are US2. Edith
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT--If it's cooked right it shouldn't get slimey.
> ...


When you cut fresh okra it simply exudes a kind of slimy juice. But I cook it with onions and tomatoes and it's really good and not slimy. And the flowers on the plants are gorgeous - kind of like hollyhocks.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I have several tiny dolls needing clothes. Thanks for the site. I downloaded it. Now I need to find some tiny needles. The smallest I have are US2. Edith
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I JUST DID order some small circulars from Joanne Fabrics and they have a special for free shipping. It was my first shopping on line experience. I got through it  
all of the needles were on sale except for the bamboo ones. I think I got a couple for $2 or 3.27. They were a real bargain.

BTW : Does everyone use long circulars and the magic loop? I thought I'd never find short cable/circulars!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I JUST DID order some small circulars from Joanne Fabrics and they have a special for free shipping. It was my first shopping on line experience. I got through it
> all of the needles were on sale except for the bamboo ones. I think I got a couple for $2 or 3.27. They were a real bargain.
> 
> BTW : Does everyone use long circulars and the magic loop? I thought I'd never find short cable/circulars!!!!!


I have never gotten the hang of magic loop--and I was a happy camper the day I found the 9" circulars!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > I JUST DID order some small circulars from Joanne Fabrics and they have a special for free shipping. It was my first shopping on line experience. I got through it
> ...


That's what I ordered today! I'll be watching the mail!!!!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, the recipes sound great. I love it when you talk about places there. I've read about lots of them and you go there just like I go to local places. Makes me a little envyous (sp).
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


If you are using the okra as a vegetable, do you have to cut it? or can you just cook it whole? I have never used okra as a vegetable, only in my soups. I understand that you get slime from the cutting into the okra. When you cook it with the onions and tomatoes, do you use all fresh vegies and how do you cook it? I truly do want to know, I need some education here. The okra is supposed to be a very healthy food to eat and is one food recommended to eat to cut out the effects of trans fats.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Karena, you have it right about the breakfast burrito. It is super, and the hotter the better.
> 
> I only like okra fried. A lot of Texans make gumbo without okra. We especially like the shrimp/seafood gumbo. A friend of mine also adds cajun sausage to his.
> 
> Doris, I'm going to use your prayer as I have lost several items I have been searching for for over 2 weeks.


I hope the prayer works for you, Pammie. I've lost (misplaced) two things in the past several months, but they haven't turned up yet.

The temp here right now is 65; it had been 67 earlier. But it has been overcast all afternoon and now the sky looks threatening. Supposed to have a cold front moving in so we'll see what that brings.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I don't see why you could not cook it whole, though I just have not done it. I think I've seen it frozen whole. I dump the okra in a bit of olive oil in a frying pan and just cut up an onion, though now I tend to use frozen onions for convenience, and chunk in a fresh tomato. And let it simmer a while. I do enjoy the crunchiness of the seeds. If I were considering buying a cookbook(which I try not to do nowadays) I look to see if it has anything interesting in an okra recipe as a test. Ditto rice pudding, but there does not seem to be much new for either.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks MJS, when you serve this dish, do you also top it off with parmasian cheese?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Thanks. The nearest Michaels is an hour away. I an going to try ACMoore on Wednesday after I get my groceries. Getting old is a B>>>H. I used to just jump in the car and toodle off to wherever. Now I need to wait till someone is going where I want to go and is willing to drag the old lady along.. I could ask my son but asking has always been the same as begging for me. I know I should not feel that way but old habits are hard to break. That's enough whinning for today. Edith
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Edith, don't be afraid to ask for help. After all, think of all you did in raising your children; you deserve help in return.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Hi, everyone. I have not even begun to read any of the posts for this week but wanted to enter a request for prayers A.S.A.P. My aunt (about 66 yrs. old) has been in the hospital for 9 days with congestive heart failure. The docs just identified the cause and will begin treatment. I can't just stop in and see her 'cause I'm in PA and she is in Florida. I hear she is upbeat but tired. She is normally very active and needs to be since she has 2 lovely young granddaughters -- one in New York State and one in Arkansas, both about 3 yrs. old -- that they visit with as often as possible. She already is a breast cancer survivor and now, with prayers, I hope she will beat the heart problem, too.


Your aunt sounds a positive and upbeat person. It is difficult not being able to 'stop in' but maybe a pretty card with a note of love or something silly that happened in your day that will make her smile. I'll be thinking of you both often.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Happy to share with you and others Dave...
I was blessed to get this book from my husband James, Aunt Mildred...she worked as a secretary in the Capitol for many years..she is sadly no longer with us..
I cherish the many names and recipes from Congressmen and their wives..as there we not Congresswomen at that time the book was published..in 1961..
There are recipes from Jacqueline Kennedy ..First Lady at that time...for "Creme Brulee" and "Fish Chowder"..she also wrote the forward to this amazing book.
Also recipes from Mrs. Lyndon B Johnson aka Lady Bird..Vice Presidents wife.
Many recipes from all the foreign embassys...a treasure trove of history and amazing recipes..

FYI...I tweek the recipe a bit..by adding diced onions, carrots, celery and potatoes...about 3/4 cup of each.

Hope you Dave and all enjoy the recipe and pictures of a bit of history of the book.



FireballDave said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave...all.
> ...


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you Dave for the recipes, they sound yummy! :-D


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

gracemd said:


> Thanks for the info Dave. I googled national bean day and found quite a few others on http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/holidays/2012-1/#!national-bean-day.
> Can always learn something new! Have a great day!


Thank you Gracemd. What an interesting site. I have booked marked it. We have morning teas at work for birthdays, fare wells and welcomes and why not a national day. There seems to be plenty to have fun with.

I don't think I will be using either of the clelebrations from my birthday. They are

National Nude Day 
Pandemonium Day


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> I don't think I will be using either of the clelebrations from my birthday. They are
> 
> National Nude Day
> Pandemonium Day


I think every day is Pandemonium around here. LOL! Though I could go for some coconut cream pie on my birthday. :mrgreen:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

lol...I am with you girl...LOVE my okra with a side of fried catfish LOL...
btw...I posted the Bean Soup Recipe on page 15..enjoy.

Hugs,

Camilla



Sorlenna said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave...all.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I love the sound of Russian Helmets and would have never guessed what the recipe was if you hadn't given it to us. We have been spoiled this week in Texas (I think the weather is trying to make up for the horribly hot summer we had) with lovely weather. So unusual for January here. I never got to shop for the big savings; well, I did try, but what I wanted didn't fit & ended up with a top that was 1/2 off pricewise. Then I did the necessary errands such as going to the bank, grocery store, getting fuel in the car, etc. I found it so interesting that you continue to buy linen napkins and wondered if they require ironing or if they come out of the dryer without any touch-up needed. So nice reading that you use cloth napkins. I'm working on three baby sweaters (two for charity) with two almost finished. Also, knitted a skinny scarf with "eyelash yarn" for a younger friend. She saw one on another friend & loved it so another treat for a deserving lady. I looked for the Tea Party on Friday (here), and was concerned when I didn't see it. I keep forgetting about the time differences. It sounded thrilling to see all the beautiful sites while on the observing wheel (I think that's what you call it). Would love to be up top on one with the glorious view. Will you join me, Dave? Bring one of your delicious snacks, please?


Do try the baked eggs, they really work.

You didn't do so bad with a half-price top, I usually find I do best for clothes towards the end of the sales. I prefer t after the mad crush, when I can wander around and look properly.

I loved the wheel and the traditional carousel, but going wth teenagers has its perils, the 66m (216ft) _Power Tower_ being one of the things one gets dragged onto. I left calculating what -15m/s is in negative G to _The Lad_, it felt horrible enough without putting a precise value on it!

I'll do a pcnic on a Ferris Wheel any time though!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Camilla, it's always nice to get some background to dishes, it adds to the experence!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dave
The bedding sounds like it would be something I'd pick out. Mike likes that I think of what he likes as well.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome.



FireballDave said:


> Thanks Camilla, it's always nice to get some background to dishes, it adds to the experence!
> 
> Dave


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

yum yummy yum~~~


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

It is now almost 4:00 p.m. and just got back from house hunting. The one story condos are just awful. The buildings are old and run-down. I did see one townhouse which is large and in good condition on the inside. But it is a tri-level. And dark, and no greenery. There are lots of short pays but that could take 4-6 months to get an offer accepted and there is no guarantee that that will happen. So I'm going to go out to Ventura to a senior mobile home park on Monday and see what's available there. Wish me luck.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I went riding bicycles around in a senior mobile home park in Florida, and it was really very nice. Speed limit fifteen miles an hour or so, everybody seemed to be friendly, and just way nicer than any mobile home park around here. Good luck indeed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Give yourself a bit of time, Dori--you will know it when you see it! And the best of luck to you as you hunt!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello, all. I'm a new contributor to the tea party, though I've been reading it for a few weeks now. It's now 10.30 a.m. on Sunday, and I opened the tea party at 8.30 - it's taken me two hours to get to the end - page 16! Perhaps I'm obsessional in having to read just about everything - may have to learn to speed read if I'm going to keep this up. But my New Year's resolution is to not buy any more yarn - my stash will last me for 10 years at least. So between Chritmas and New Year I went berserk and ordered all that I coveted: don't know where I'll put it when it arrives: almost impossible to enter the spare room now! Dave, I love your recipe for tapas - will have to try that one. Look forward to participating in the future. Warm wishes to all.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks MJS, when you serve this dish, do you also top it off with parmasian cheese?


I haven't but I suppose it would work well.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lots of luck to you, have you looked on your own on the web? I know that we all rely on Real Estate Peole but sometimes it is best to look on our own. I lived in Ventura over 46 years ago in an area known as Ventura Keys which is near the water. Had I known, I would have lived up higher because I only saw the sun for about 10 days out of the whole year. Here is wishing you lots of luck and patience in your search.


Dori Sage said:


> It is now almost 4:00 p.m. and just got back from house hunting. The one story condos are just awful. The buildings are old and run-down. I did see one townhouse which is large and in good condition on the inside. But it is a tri-level. And dark, and no greenery. There are lots of short pays but that could take 4-6 months to get an offer accepted and there is no guarantee that that will happen. So I'm going to go out to Ventura to a senior mobile home park on Monday and see what's available there. Wish me luck.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks MJS, when you serve this dish, do you also top it off with parmasian cheese?
> ...


I think that I would like to serve it for myself over a mound of mashed potatoes and top it off with parmesian cheese. I will have to wait until some okra comes up in the grocery store this spring, then I will remember your basic three ingredient recipe!!! :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> Hello, all. I'm a new contributor to the tea party, though I've been reading it for a few weeks now. It's now 10.30 a.m. on Sunday, and I opened the tea party at 8.30 - it's taken me two hours to get to the end - page 16! Perhaps I'm obsessional in having to read just about everything - may have to learn to speed read if I'm going to keep this up. But my New Year's resolution is to not buy any more yarn - my stash will last me for 10 years at least. So between Chritmas and New Year I went berserk and ordered all that I coveted: don't know where I'll put it when it arrives: almost impossible to enter the spare room now! Dave, I love your recipe for tapas - will have to try that one. Look forward to participating in the future. Warm wishes to all.


I'm doing the same on the yarn front, I have supplies for half a dozen projects I haven't got round to starting, so until they're completed, I'm not buying any more... unless I see something I really like, that is!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


So often when you see okra in the store it looks pretty sad, but you may have a better situation there. I have not tried the frozen, but you might do that. Maybe I will too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> It is now almost 4:00 p.m. and just got back from house hunting. The one story condos are just awful. The buildings are old and run-down. I did see one townhouse which is large and in good condition on the inside. But it is a tri-level. And dark, and no greenery. There are lots of short pays but that could take 4-6 months to get an offer accepted and there is no guarantee that that will happen. So I'm going to go out to Ventura to a senior mobile home park on Monday and see what's available there. Wish me luck.


Good luck with the hunt, I'm sure you'll find something nice, it's out there waiting for you!

Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Althea said:


> Hello, all. I'm a new contributor to the tea party, though I've been reading it for a few weeks now. It's now 10.30 a.m. on Sunday, and I opened the tea party at 8.30 - it's taken me two hours to get to the end - page 16! Perhaps I'm obsessional in having to read just about everything - may have to learn to speed read if I'm going to keep this up. But my New Year's resolution is to not buy any more yarn - my stash will last me for 10 years at least. So between Chritmas and New Year I went berserk and ordered all that I coveted: don't know where I'll put it when it arrives: almost impossible to enter the spare room now! Dave, I love your recipe for tapas - will have to try that one. Look forward to participating in the future. Warm wishes to all.


Welcome Althea

I think you are the third from Adelaide to join us in the last two weeks. Yes speed reading will be advantage. The whole KP site offers so much and the weekend tea parties combine all it offers into a great Saturday and Sunday that always extends to the next weekend.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Happy New Year Dave.....I did the after Christmas sales, and did pick up some Christmas paper, decorations and a few gifts to stash away till next year. We have some great sales on that stuff right after the holiday. My problem is I forget I bought them by the end of the year. I've also been cleaning.....some people clean in the spring, but I'm a new year's cleaner. 
I wish it would get colder....we've only had a few days of cold weather. I guess I shouldn't wish so hard, or I may be regretting it. Happy knitting....and eating.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

DorisT said:


> LadyRN49, we used to take vacations in the WV State Parks cabins when our kids were little. They learned to love the outdoors and nature by going there, I think. After they were grown, DH and I would go to fish, etc.
> 
> I can't remember the name of one of the newest ones that has a hotel, cabins, and a tram that takes you down into the valley below. We liked it so well that we recommended it to DD for her honeymoon.
> 
> Thinking about it makes me want to go back. So many places to go, so little time! Sigh!!


That park is Pipestem. It is a beautiful park. Used to go there a lot to swim. They also have horses for riding. Love that.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


Hi Dori, have you checked with a village office or local bank to see it they have one of those industrial shredder days coming up?


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Hmm Hmm Delicious!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 6th Januay 2012, in Moscow it's 3:00a.m. on Christmas Day so, S rozhdestvom Hristovim!
> 
> I've been throwng darts at a wall map and it's midnight in Barcelona, 9:00p.m. in Rio de Janiero and in Indianapolis it's 6:00p.m., welcome to the first Knitting Tea Party of 2012!
> 
> ...


I'm very late for the party... but, I was intrigued that you eat chorizo. Reading this put a smile on my face. You can actually find it in London? Where? Next time I'm in London, I'll visit the shop. I'm intrigued, and pleased because I'm or Mexican ancestery.

Feliz Año Nuevo!

By the by... I made the plum pudding that you posted for us in November. Delicious! We felt very Charles Dickens-ish as we enjoyed it. Next year, I'm making it for a thespian that's from London. He produces "A Christmas Carol" every Christmas season... exactly as Dickens did. He reads and acts out the story to the audience. I wanted to make the pudding for him this year, but my daughter said we should eat the first one to be sure we made right and that it's tasty and looks good. So, that's what we did. LOL

Oh... one more thing... if you can get Pinto beans in London, try your receipe with them instead of the cannellini. If you can't, PM me and I'll send you some.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 6th Januay 2012, in Moscow it's 3:00a.m. on Christmas Day so, S rozhdestvom Hristovim!
> ...


I think the guy is Dickens's great grandson or some such thing. He used to come to Hershey.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

mjs said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


You know David Melville? Wow!

He is the founder and director of Independent Shakespeare Company in Los Angeles. We love him and his crew... they've kept Shakespeare alive and well in our city for the past 10 years. He's performed A Christmas Carol about four or five years now. I've also seen David perform in London. In 1995, he had a part in Hamlet. It was the production that Ralph Finnes was Hamlet; he did a good job too. They performed at The Empire Theatre in Hackney, a delightful old venue, which is a stones throw from London proper.

If I ever win the Lotto, David and his company are getting a chunk of cash! Oh, if only....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

There is nothing better than good pinto beans and cornbread!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> There is nothing better than good pinto beans and cornbread!


And a few onions, bread and butter pickles and a glass of buttermilk and you have a feast.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Hello everyone! It is 5:00 pm in the Pacific Northwest. A dreary, drippy day. What a long week! Even though Monday was a holiday we went back to school (probably the only school district in the United States that had school). I'm really glad it's over!


Sandy- Are you a teacher in your only school district who returned on a holiday?


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I didn't get notifications all afternoon and desided to just open the tea party anyway. Glad to find some additions since I signed off. I hope I will get notifications again as I'm addicted to the tea party. 
Dori, I heard of nice condos opening in Calabasas for seniors and also there is a publication called something like Senior lifestyles which I get at the senior center and it gives all of the senior housing in southern Calif. Maybe some idea there; Some have income restrictions and not knowing your finacial situation, I would like to see
you get something nice and comfortable and possibly some of these may fit your needs. The ones in Calabasis are new and were for limited incomes, I think. They had very nice amenities and were made for us who are anticipating future limitations. Hope this helps. I empathize I have never moved from my home, and all of the years' accumulation of things daunts me. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may i have mine without okra - PLEASE!

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> master of none said:
> 
> 
> > always okra along with the tomatoe and corn. Pass the
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dori - don't let anyone tell you what to do - this is all about you and what you want to do. this is a difficult time for you - i am sorry i am not closer - i love to pack (hate to unpack) so would help you. do good things for yourself - you deserve it. we are all here for you.

sam



Dori Sage said:


> Morning fellow KPers from Sunny So. Cal. It is 6:50 a.m. Having my first cuppa Joe. It's a chilly 44 degrees out. But it will warm up. So why am I up so early on a Sat. morn? Well after 7 months on the market, finally sold my house. Going out w/my broker to find a smaller, less expensive condo, or townhouse. This is one of the many changes I've gone through since my DH passed. And believe me this is not easy. My DD's are not offering any assistance in packing, but plenty of advice. Sell stuff, don't take stuff, don't have any down time, but pack, pack, pack.
> Sorry to unload at such an early hour, but I'm stressed, unhappy and depressed.


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

DorisT, I am so thankful that the Krispy Kreme is far enough that I have to drive to it...if it were any closer, I would be a ruined woman! Va. is fortunate to have Krispy Kreme! Dave, I loved the chorizo stew receipt, will be making it next week. What can you tell me about the tunnel under the Thames? I had never heard of it until I walked back through it after visiting Grenwich. I'm new here so this Tea Party is still not familiar to me and since so many of you indicate that it's a regular event...could you explain for those of us "not in the know". Thanks


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing better than good pinto beans and cornbread!
> ...


Sorry, I'll have to skip the buttermilk!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is this my cue ladies - ok - here is comes - camilla - will you please share your recipe.

sam

I just made a bean soup...recipe is from an antique recipe book came from the White House Congressmen and Women..during the John F. Kennedy Administration...even has a recipe from Jacqualine Kennedy..
The bean soup is the best ever..made for the restaurant in the White House every day since 1930ish or around that time...If anyone wants the recipe..just say so...I will post it here.
Hope you and all are well and having a very prosperous New Year.

Hugs and God Bless all,


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello RN49, just wanted to say Hello to another West Virginian...am from the Rainelle/Quinwood area originally.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes please Sam. We need the stability of the known. There is to much change. So please just stay as you are. After all you speak up and ask when I and probably others just sit and think to ask.

LesleighAnne



thewren said:


> is this my cue ladies - ok - here is comes - camilla - will you please share your recipe.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

To DorisT, In New Orleans there is always a King Cake for MardiGras...usually baked with a ring or a baby (plastic) in it. While living there I enjoyed many of them, the cakes are usually the MardiGras colors, green, purple and gold. Could this be what you are referring to. It's just that I've never seen on for 12th Night. (doesn't mean there's not one served then)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

camilla - your recipe did not work on my computer - there was just a red x in the corner and nothing else.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh lesleighanne - get out of the box and live a little. lol

sam

I don't think I will be using either of the clelebrations from my birthday. They are

National Nude Day 
Pandemonium Day[/quote]


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

thewren said:


> camilla - your recipe did not work on my computer - there was just a red x in the corner and nothing else.
> 
> sam


 Sam, I googled for you rather than writing it out. This seems to be the same:

Ingredients

2 pounds Michigan navy beans
4 quarts water
1 thick slice leftover spiral ham, cut into small pieces (not country ham, which is too salty)*
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter
1 medium onion, chopped
Salt and pepper
1/4 cup fresh parsley leaves

Directions

Rinse the beans in hot water until they are white. Place them in a stockpot, add the water, and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer for 3 hours. Heat the butter in a small skillet over medium heat. Saute the onion until lightly browned. Add the onion to the pot of beans. Remove 2 cups of the bean mixture, puree in a blender, and return to the soup. Add to ham to soup mixture. Just before serving, season the soup with salt and pepper, to taste. Garnish with parsley.

*Cook's note: This recipe can also be made with ham hock.

The original has the ham hock, not the spiral (sacrilege!) and tells you to slightly mash the beans at the end. I also don't remember seeing onion in the original, but I could be wrong, I'll hafta go back and look. Nope, no onions and instead of "slightly mash" as I said, it's "gently bruise".

Okay that's the original. I do think onions add something to it, some garlic and maybe a small can of diced tomatoes. Rosemary is a nice garnish. I love navy bean soup and probably never make the same way twice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks ceili

sam


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I prefer my okra fried up, and ideally, it's next to some catfish on my plate! I've never cared for gumbo--something about the spices doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> I've suspended the search for the EZ book...guess the saint's not feeling helpful today! But I also realized that it may not even be the right book--I think the book I have (somewhere) is _Knitting Without Tears_, which is not the one that has the BSJ in it, is it?
> 
> Back to my shawl for the time being!


Sorlena, if all else fails and you can't find your copy couldn't you just go to the library and check them both out? Then you could copy the pattern out of whichever one it was in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, all. I'm a new contributor to the tea party, though I've been reading it for a few weeks now. It's now 10.30 a.m. on Sunday, and I opened the tea party at 8.30 - it's taken me two hours to get to the end - page 16! Perhaps I'm obsessional in having to read just about everything - may have to learn to speed read if I'm going to keep this up. But my New Year's resolution is to not buy any more yarn - my stash will last me for 10 years at least. So between Chritmas and New Year I went berserk and ordered all that I coveted: don't know where I'll put it when it arrives: almost impossible to enter the spare room now! Dave, I love your recipe for tapas - will have to try that one. Look forward to participating in the future. Warm wishes to all.
> ...


Only 1/2 doz Dave?
And how long do you intend to keep up your yarn diet Althea? Most of the time I think I knit more than I buy, but not seeing much impact.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT--If it's cooked right it shouldn't get slimey.
> ...


Okra is naturally slimy, the way I was taught to cook it to keep it from being slimy is to either cook it with tomatoes of some kind if you're putting it in a stew or gumbo or use corn meal if frying it.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Good luck to you Dori...and sorry 5dpns!!! My holiday was FILLED with family. My parents were actually here from Spain. Funny thing is they are both from Barcelona and we speak Catalan. But they now live in Fuenterrabia a town near San Sebastian. Love your recipe Dave. I love Spanish food (of course) ...I shall have to contribute some of my recipes in the future. Expecting a baby tonight....(my son and his wife) they are having a little girl and they are naming her after Great Grandma ...so her name is going to be Carmen. We are all so delighted. God Bless...Anne
PS : hope everyone had a great holiday and happy new year to all


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I'll have her buttermilk!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> gracemd said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info Dave. I googled national bean day and found quite a few others on http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/holidays/2012-1/#!national-bean-day.
> ...


Thanks! I bookmarked it too. The ones for my birthday aren't too bad. One of them anyway. National Freedom Day. The other is a bit creepy. National Serpent Day.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


You could look in the freezer section. Ours has both the breaded and unbreaded, sliced and whole year round.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Sam I thought I would look up the site and find something on your birthday to frighten you with. I ended up being jealous. This is what is the national day for your birthday.

National Cherries Jubilee Day

Love it
Lesleigh



thewren said:


> oh lesleighanne - get out of the box and live a little. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing better than good pinto beans and cornbread!
> ...


Hold the buttermilk and I'm with you!! When we used to spend the night with my grandma, it was a great treat for us to have Cornbread and milk, you just crumble up some fresh hot or cold cornbread in a glass and pour the milk over it. Yummy!! Grandma would have buttermilk. Never could stand it.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Paunie said:


> DorisT, I am so thankful that the Krispy Kreme is far enough that I have to drive to it...if it were any closer, I would be a ruined woman! Va. is fortunate to have Krispy Kreme! Dave, I loved the chorizo stew receipt, will be making it next week. What can you tell me about the tunnel under the Thames? I had never heard of it until I walked back through it after visiting Grenwich. I'm new here so this Tea Party is still not familiar to me and since so many of you indicate that it's a regular event...could you explain for those of us "not in the know". Thanks


But Paunie, if it was closer, you could walk to it and burn off all the calories from the donuts!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looked up my birthday, and I'm please with 2 out of 3. I'm not real crazy about guns, but I can appreciate the patent on them. I love chili and chocolate covered anything!

National Chili Day
National Chocolate Covered Nuts Day
National Pistol Patent Day


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

What is it about our kids...why do they want to throw all our stuff away? Mine are constantly telling me to toss stuff. I ignore them. Once in a while we'll go through a closet or bookshelf or cabinet together and toss things. A little bit...it keeps them happy...they think they are making progress.

Dori...you are in our thoughts. Wish I were close enough to come and help pack. I like to pack. Just do what is comfortable for you....you have all the KP Tea Partiers supporting you!
Carol (IL)



DorisT said:


> Dori, try to look ahead to better days when you're all settled in your new place. You may be better off if you "don't" have your DD's help you pack. I know my 3 kids would tell me to throw everything out! :thumbdown:
> 
> Maybe there is a company where you live that can send someone in to help you. I know in our area, there are two ladies who do that type of thing.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

OMG...I had pickled okra for the 1st time this Christmas! SOOO yummy! They are especially fantastic in Bloody Marys. My DIL's parents joined for Christmas from Knoxville, TN, and she brought a couple of jars of her pickled okra. A hit with everyone!
Carol (IL)



grammatat said:


> My daughter who is a master gardener and lives near Memphis Tennessee thought she had to grow okra because after all they live in the mid-south! So grow it she did and no matter how she prepared it did not like the stuff until her neighborn told her to pickle it. She says it's delicious that way!
> She does eat it fried but how many of us need fried food!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Looked up my birthday, and I'm please with 2 out of 3. I'm not real crazy about guns, but I can appreciate the patent on them. I love chili and chocolate covered anything!
> 
> National Chili Day
> National Chocolate Covered Nuts Day
> National Pistol Patent Day


What about chocolate and chilli together?


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Good idea, Pattis..I'll have to ponder that though!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> I'm very late for the party... but, I was intrigued that you eat chorizo. Reading this put a smile on my face. You can actually find it in London? Where? Next time I'm in London, I'll visit the shop. I'm intrigued, and pleased because I'm or Mexican ancestery.
> 
> Feliz Año Nuevo!
> 
> ...


I love chorizo, most good international delis sell two or three varieties, as do the deli counters of big foodhalls in stores like John Lewis and Selfridges; they even sell Spanish and Portuguese varieties in my local _Palace of Hell_, although they're dearer than a proper shop.

I'm lucky because my local grocer sells most beans and I quite like pinto beans, I'll try using them next time I make this stew.

I'm glad you liked the pudding, they're quite easy to make, provided you organise yourself and do all the weighing and measuring methodically. I generally reckon that a full mix, enough to fill two litres of puddng basins, will take me about one-and-a-half hours from start to having the puddings in the steamers and everything washed up.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Happy New Year Dave.....I did the after Christmas sales, and did pick up some Christmas paper, decorations and a few gifts to stash away till next year. We have some great sales on that stuff right after the holiday. My problem is I forget I bought them by the end of the year. I've also been cleaning.....some people clean in the spring, but I'm a new year's cleaner.
> I wish it would get colder....we've only had a few days of cold weather. I guess I shouldn't wish so hard, or I may be regretting it. Happy knitting....and eating.


Happy New Year to you, too. I buy my cards and wrapping paper in January too, this year I worked through a box I bought in 2007!

_The Lad_ is hoping for some snow, he was quite successful in a couple of _Snow and Ice_ bike trials last Winter. Personally, I can do without it, but I'm not seventeen any more!

Dave


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Jilze said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! It is 5:00 pm in the Pacific Northwest. A dreary, drippy day. What a long week! Even though Monday was a holiday we went back to school (probably the only school district in the United States that had school). I'm really glad it's over!
> ...


No, I'm a Paraeducator but I do teach special education children 1st-5th grades.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Looked up my birthday, and I'm please with 2 out of 3. I'm not real crazy about guns, but I can appreciate the patent on them. I love chili and chocolate covered anything!
> ...


Don't know about chocolate. Love a baked potato sliced open, lots of butter and then a big bowl of chili over it. Yum!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

I had meant to check in around Christmas, then New Year's, but just got so exhausted from all the events happening all around us.

We had a very wonderful Christmas. Christmas Eve was spent with our best friends and Santa. You read right. Well, he dresses up as Santa for our annual Adopt-A-Family and that is so much fun. We shared last year's Doctor Who "A Christmas Carol", since they don't get BBC America - well the girls did. The boys decided to play video games in the other room. I think it is Baldur's Gate or something like that. <sigh>

Christmas Day my neck was feeling well enough for us to go travel to Randy's dad's house near Temple, TX. It was a 2 hour drive, as I did need to stop to get out and walk for about 5 minutes to really stretch. Both of his brothers were there, as well as our niece and nephews. Everyone loved their gifts at both locations so it was a great holiday.

New Year's Eve - wow that was fun. Like every year, we burned the yard yet again. We had 3 bonfires going, and crazy me jumped over one - with bad knee and bad neck. I'm a fire goddess for sure! We had fun. I made a pot of Wassail and it was pretty much gone by the end of the night.

Tonight, we celebrated 3 birthdays: Randy's (officially on the 9th), Our best friend Kim's (officially Jan 1 - she was at the yard burning), and Santa's (Charles - our best friend's dad). We went to Sake Japanese Hibachi Steakhouse in Arlington, TX and they have a buy 1 get 1 free deal every night with a coupon printed out on their website. So yummy and so fun. We had 7 people in our group tonight. It should have been 8, but Kim's hubby is in Kuwait as a civilian. He'll get R&R soon and be back permanently later this year. We Skype often with him so that he isn't "alone" and without family close by.

If anyone would like for me to repost the Crockpot Wassail recipe again, please let me know. We actually added something different this year and it made for the best Wassail yet. Found a new gourmet spice shoppe that is very local to us, but they do sell online - Penzey's. LOVE that place. We had such a blast shopping there.

Why is it that I seem to always write long boring novels?????? 
:shock:

I'll get caught up now and try to catch ya again before the weekend is through.

*hugs*

Maelinde


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


It's a reasonably popular flavour over here. Lindt have it in dark chocolate. I don't particularly like it myself.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't see why you could not cook it whole, though I just have not done it. I think I've seen it frozen whole. I dump the okra in a bit of olive oil in a frying pan and just cut up an onion, though now I tend to use frozen onions for convenience, and chunk in a fresh tomato. And let it simmer a while. I do enjoy the crunchiness of the seeds. If I were considering buying a cookbook(which I try not to do nowadays) I look to see if it has anything interesting in an okra recipe as a test. Ditto rice pudding, but there does not seem to be much new for either.[/quote]

Sorry to be so late with this reply, but . . .
I have heard that if you use the very young tender pods of okra you can do them whole. Other than in soups and gumbos, I've only ever eaten okra, deep fried, at Cracker Barrel restaurants, and it had absolutely NO taste whatsoever!
For Rice Pudding, though, I have found that if I plump the raisins in rum or vodka or brandy (or whatever is within reach!) it adds interest to the pudding.


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

LoL. My bday is listed as Cranky Co-Worker's Day, Emily Post's birthday, and Navy day. Well, I guess we could have navy beans for dinner, since I work, I do have co-workers, and I don't know about Emily's birthday.

It'll be fun to use this site for birthdays. Have a great day!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I checked my birthday, it's "Mutt Day". I was born in the "Year of the Dog", too. Wonder if someone is trying to tell me something?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> It is now almost 4:00 p.m. and just got back from house hunting. The one story condos are just awful. The buildings are old and run-down. I did see one townhouse which is large and in good condition on the inside. But it is a tri-level. And dark, and no greenery. There are lots of short pays but that could take 4-6 months to get an offer accepted and there is no guarantee that that will happen. So I'm going to go out to Ventura to a senior mobile home park on Monday and see what's available there. Wish me luck.


Good luck Dori, I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

gracemd said:


> LoL. My bday is listed as Cranky Co-Worker's Day, Emily Post's birthday, and Navy day. Well, I guess we could have navy beans for dinner, since I work, I do have co-workers, and I don't know about Emily's birthday.
> 
> It'll be fun to use this site for birthdays. Have a great day!


You could serve Navy Bean Soup to a Cranky Co-Worker using your best china and linen napkins (in honor of Emily).


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Yes, I know all about 2 story places. Contrary to popular belief, I am not getting younger. (LOL) I'm in one now. When I fractured my ankle last April I had major probs. with the stairs. I really am looking for a one story unit. 2 story is my last resort.


Mom lives in a rancher and broke her ankle this fall. Luckily she has 2 bathrooms --- one on each end of the house ---but unfortunately the one nearest her bedroom has narrow access and she can't get in it with a wheelchair (which she used while in a cast) or walker (now that she has a "boot"), so she slept on the sofa for 6 weeks. Also, her ranch house has several stairs to a porch before entering so we needed "back-up" every time we had to get her out in the wheelchair.

We thought when she moved there that it would be "clear sailing" because she would be on one floor........ Oh, well, she's happy and the "issues" aren't too great.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I use a different calendar, I'm a bit suspicious of anything produced by a greetings card company, I suspect their motives! However, I do like next Wednesday which they list as 'National Step in a Puddle and Splash Your Friend Day'. Two seventeen yearolds with a combined mental age of nine are grinning evilly; I'm so glad they'll be back at school, usefully it doubles as a high class nick!

Dave


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Palenque, I think I have sent you a message a couple of times before, for any food from Spain try La Espanola which is located in Lomita, very close to Long Beach. There you can find Spanish Chorizo which is very different from the Mexican Chorizo. By the way, they also have a website: La Espanola, com and will mail to you. Since my paternal grandfather was from Asturias I always grew up knowing the difference and since my father was born in Mexico and so was I, we had the other type of chorizo as well. Shakespeare!!! We are memebers of the Shakespeare Company here in Orange county and while it is not the Shakespeare Royal Company they do a nice job every summer and present a couple or three plays that are delightful! they are from Chapman University so they perform at a small outdoor theatre in Garden Grove.


Palenque1978 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Palenque1978 said:
> ...


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Looked up my birthday, and I'm please with 2 out of 3. I'm not real crazy about guns, but I can appreciate the patent on them. I love chili and chocolate covered anything!
> ...


just rejoining the tea party this morning. I always put a square of unsweetened chocolate in my chili. darkens the flavor.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Sorlena, if all else fails and you can't find your copy couldn't you just go to the library and check them both out? Then you could copy the pattern out of whichever one it was in.


I didn't find it, but I do remember where it went...and I have no way of getting it back (lent it to someone now gone). Ah well...I shall see what the library has--I can look online before driving up there or call to see if they have it.


pattys76 said:


> Hold the buttermilk and I'm with you!! When we used to spend the night with my grandma, it was a great treat for us to have Cornbread and milk, you just crumble up some fresh hot or cold cornbread in a glass and pour the milk over it. Yummy!! Grandma would have buttermilk. Never could stand it.


That brings back a memory for me--my grandfather would make up a glass of cornbread and buttermilk and eat it with a spoon. 


darowil said:


> What about chocolate and chilli together?


That's actually a "thing" around here--chili powder in chocolate candy and some sauces. I don't care for it, but a lot of people love it.


siouxann said:


> I have heard that if you use the very young tender pods of okra you can do them whole. Other than in soups and gumbos, I've only ever eaten okra, deep fried, at Cracker Barrel restaurants, and it had absolutely NO taste whatsoever!


If the pods get too big, they do get very tough and stringy, so if I were cooking them whole, I'd try to get them around finger size. When you grow it and they start coming in, you have to pick pretty much every day or they get too big--the pods grow very fast!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gee, that post is huge...! I forgot to add: Maelinde, glad to hear you had a good holiday, and congratulations to the new grandparents!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Dave, just to let you know, I tried your apricot reicpe with my frozen apricots, but didn't have fillo for today so used puff pastry sheet. also didn't have almond slices (drat that Xmas, used up all my supplies) so I used pistachio bits with the honey, cinnamon and orange zest. Pretty yummy too, but maybe that qualifies for a different recipe. thanks for the direction anyway. d :-D


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

It is 7:30Am and the sun is already high in the sky, so in the sky so I am anticipating at least a comfortable day. I wish that I had gotten my lawns mulched and reseeded so that they could benefit. I've gotten no knitting or crocheting done this weekend. Tomorrow I have to go get vouchers for the taxi to take me to tai chi this month and so won't get much done tomaorrow morning either. Oh well
who says I have to accomplish any thing. I am alone so if I don't do it today, I can do tomorrow and if it doesn't get done then, it does not matter anyway.I am hoping to get some take along projects started. I wish I could drum up some motivation from somewhere. Yesterday I kept falling asleep every time I sat still for a while and in fact I have been sleeping alot the last few days. Unusual for me.
It seemed to be a quiet day on the tea party yesterday or maybe it was just me. Looking forward to a more active day today. Marlark Marge


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Shouldn't complaint about the weather, but it is unseasonably wet and cool with a few really warm days in between

It's right my husband does not choose our bedding, it is all my choice and I like pretty femine things. But, I did make him for his birthday a patchwork quilt, which is my avatar, it's the manliest thing in the house apart from the remote controls. Hee hee hee!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

1artist said:


> Dave, just to let you know, I tried your apricot reicpe with my frozen apricots, but didn't have fillo for today so used puff pastry sheet. also didn't have almond slices (drat that Xmas, used up all my supplies) so I used pistachio bits with the honey, cinnamon and orange zest. Pretty yummy too, but maybe that qualifies for a different recipe. thanks for the direction anyway. d :-D


I'm glad it came out nice, I substitue like mad and sometimes end up with something better than the original. I always think of somebody else's receipt as a starting point!

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Penrith Grandma said:


> Shouldn't complaint about the weather, but it is unseasonably wet and cool with a few really warm days in between
> 
> It's right my husband does not choose our bedding, it is all my choice and I like pretty femine things. But, I did make him for his birthday a patchwork quilt, which is my avatar, it's the manliest thing in the house apart from the remote controls. Hee hee hee!


That is quite some quilt! obviously you are very talented in quilting. It has always fascinated me but I have too many other crafts that I am involved in to get into quilting which is all inclusive, meaning you really need to know what you are doing.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Penrith Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't complaint about the weather, but it is unseasonably wet and cool with a few really warm days in between
> ...


Thanks, I started quilting about 30 years ago and my background is sewing. I had a friend who had a beautiful patchwork jacket, so went to classes just to make the jacket and got hooked. I only have two crafts, knitting and patchwork. That keeps me busy and broke!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

So sorry you are down Dori ....if I lived in S. California I would come to help. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Okay I am back. My mother passed away peacefully. Please don't send a bunch of sympathies, it is not the purpose of my stating this. She lived a long 91 years and it is a blessing and relief that it came to an end after her stroke and now my long trips every week are ended.

It is like a weight off my shoulders and I am rediscovering my friends and, of course, knitting. Last night I got together with a wonderful friend from Australia who has been living in Minnesota for the past 30 years--we were colleagues in the furnishings field. We have always enjoyed combining our cooking and last night she made a very tasty pork roast with baked acorn squash and a delightful salad, one of her best talents. I brought the dessert which was fresh/frozen fruit with a crunchy topping baked in ramekins with just a dollop of whipped cream. Sound like a New Years resolution in gear? you got that right. Everything low cal.http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/old_fashioned_fruit_crumble.html_0

While we watched the last movie from the Dragon Tattoo Trilogy, I got four inches done on my Origami Pullover which is sport weight yarn in an alpaca blend on size 6/4.0mm needles in ribbing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Ask4j, I am glad that you are finding some degree of satisfaction with the passing of your mother. I understand. My MIL passed at the age of 91 a few weeks before Christmas. She had no regrets for her life which was completely full of love and life. I was happy for her and a bit sad for myself -- mostly sad because I knew I would not have anymore conversations with her in this life. She did not have a funeral, but instead there was a celebration of all the good things in life. This was what she wanted.
Friends are so important in life and I am glad for all my KP friends. Sounds like you have a real gem in your Aussie friend! Just have one question for you -- how in the world do you knit while watching such a movie??


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

[ I always put a square of unsweetened chocolate in my chili. darkens the flavor.[/quote]

I've heard about doing that, but haven't tried it. Maybe I'll add the chocolate to my next batch.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Ask4j, I am glad that you are finding some degree of satisfaction with the passing of your mother. I understand. My MIL passed at the age of 91 a few weeks before Christmas. She had no regrets for her life which was completely full of love and life. I was happy for her and a bit sad for myself -- mostly sad because I knew I would not have anymore conversations with her in this life. She did not have a funeral, but instead there was a celebration of all the good things in life. This was what she wanted.
> Friends are so important in life and I am glad for all my KP friends. Sounds like you have a real gem in your Aussie friend! Just have one question for you -- how in the world do you knit while watching such a movie??


LOL I was anticipating questions but not this one. Not only is this a very intense movie, it is in Swedish (I prefer hearing the original voices over translated) so there were subs to be read. Once I have a straight piece of knitting going, like ribbing, I can knit without having to watch my stitches. And thank you for your comments--we did have a traditional funeral "back home" in the old family church with all the family, friends, neighbors and people from the area that knew her. Several traveled across the country to attend what will be the last great gathering of our family.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

She lived a long life indeed and it is time for her to rest. My prayers.


Ask4j said:


> Okay I am back. My mother passed away peacefully. Please don't send a bunch of sympathies, it is not the purpose of my stating this. She lived a long 91 years and it is a blessing and relief that it came to an end after her stroke and now my long trips every week are ended.
> 
> It is like a weight off my shoulders and I am rediscovering my friends and, of course, knitting. Last night I got together with a wonderful friend from Australia who has been living in Minnesota for the past 30 years--we were colleagues in the furnishings field. We have always enjoyed combining our cooking and last night she made a very tasty pork roast with baked acorn squash and a delightful salad, one of her best talents. I brought the dessert which was fresh/frozen fruit with a crunchy topping baked in ramekins with just a dollop of whipped cream. Sound like a New Years resolution in gear? you got that right. Everything low cal.http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/old_fashioned_fruit_crumble.html_0
> 
> While we watched the last movie from the Dragon Tattoo Trilogy, I got four inches done on my Origami Pullover which is sport weight yarn in an alpaca blend on size 6/4.0mm needles in ribbing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Look up the recipe for Mole! The ingredients are chocolate and chili (powder like cayene).


darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Looked up my birthday, and I'm please with 2 out of 3. I'm not real crazy about guns, but I can appreciate the patent on them. I love chili and chocolate covered anything!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I can do some garter stitch without always looking at my needles, but it is inevitable -- my tension is always off. You remind me of a family friend from Finland. She would watch her needles as she cast on, but then she never looked back at her stitching patterns. She could knit the most intricate lace patterned cardigans without any frogging because there were no mistakes. I am a continental knitter and she was an English style thrower. She could knit/purl/yarn over and carry on any kind of conversations while she did these stitch patterns! It was totally facinating to watch her. I never did see her ever use circular needles but would always use straights and dpns. She passed away couple of months ago but had lived a very full life.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Palenque1978 said:
> ...


I was simply taken to the Christmas program in Hershey.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> She lived a long life indeed and it is time for her to rest. My prayers.
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 6th Januay 2012, in Moscow it's 3:00a.m. on Christmas Day so, S rozhdestvom Hristovim!
> 
> I've been throwng darts at a wall map and it's midnight in Barcelona, 9:00p.m. in Rio de Janiero and in Indianapolis it's 6:00p.m., welcome to the first Knitting Tea Party of 2012!
> 
> ...


I know it has been said previously in the umpteen pages--but all your recipes are very tempting as are the current two. In my computer recipe folder I actually created a "Fireball Dave" file so I can find them easily. Thanks and many happy wishes for the New Year for all.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Penrith Grandma said:


> Shouldn't complaint about the weather, but it is unseasonably wet and cool with a few really warm days in between
> 
> It's right my husband does not choose our bedding, it is all my choice and I like pretty femine things. But, I did make him for his birthday a patchwork quilt, which is my avatar, it's the manliest thing in the house apart from the remote controls. Hee hee hee!


That is one beautiful quilt. Your DH must love it! I did a little bit of quilting at one time, but haven't kept it up. However, every time I see a quilting book at a book sale, I have to buy it in hopes that I start quilting again.

Oh, I forgot to add that I have plans to live to be 120 so that I can accomplish everything that I want to do. :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I know it has been said previously in the umpteen pages--but are your recipes are very tempting as are the current two. In my computer recipe folder I actually created a "Fireball Dave" file so I can find them easily. Thanks and many happy wishes for the New Year for all.


Happy New Year to you too and thank you for the compliments. Do try them, they're both very straightforward, but tasty. The chorizo and potato tapas I posted yesterday is a doddle to prepare, but makes a nice lunch with crusty bread and a glass of wine. I mght do a 'tapas special' one weekend, with a selection of my favourites, I'm sure I'll find a suitable reason!

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ask4j I am glad that your mother is at peace now. I lost my dad in 2006 at the age of 72. His health was bad & at the end he weighed less than 90 lbs. I miss him but know he is in a better place with his parents, his younger brother, & my older brother.
Hugs, Lisa


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Looked up my birthday, and I'm please with 2 out of 3. I'm not real crazy about guns, but I can appreciate the patent on them. I love chili and chocolate covered anything!
> 
> National Chili Day
> National Chocolate Covered Nuts Day
> National Pistol Patent Day


Looks like a great day for a Texan birthday!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave, can you suggest a substitution for the chorizo you use that might be more common? Plenty of Mexican food around here but not Spanish.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Maelinde, I'm so glad that you had a wonderful Christmas and New Year!! I for one would love the wassail recipe!! Your messages might be long by some standards, but boring??? NEVER!!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I use a different calendar, I'm a bit suspicious of anything produced by a greetings card company, I suspect their motives! However, I do like next Wednesday which they list as 'National Step in a Puddle and Splash Your Friend Day'. Two seventeen yearolds with a combined mental age of nine are grinning evilly; I'm so glad they'll be back at school, usefully it doubles as a high class nick!
> 
> Dave


Dave is there a site for the calendar you use? I agree with you about suspicious motives.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Jilze said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Sandy, at the risk of sounding stupid, just what is a Paraeducator?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Looked up my birthday, and I'm please with 2 out of 3. I'm not real crazy about guns, but I can appreciate the patent on them. I love chili and chocolate covered anything!
> 
> National Chili Day
> National Chocolate Covered Nuts Day
> National Pistol Patent Day


Pammie,
That was my mother's birthday. It explains a lot.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Jilze said:
> ...


It's a glorified way of saying "Teachers aide" but sounds way better than staff assistant. I work in a classroom helping teach children and I also have recess duty (which I absolutely LOVE) and I also have some office and crossing guard duties. By the way at recess I teach my 3rd-5th graders to knit!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://doulicia.blogspot.com/2007/04/baby-surprise-jacket-and-notes.html

Here are some more pictures/notes on the BSJ. I think I've sorted it out now.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Penrith Grandma said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Penrith Grandma said:
> ...


My husband's grandma used to quilt. I never wanted to compete with her, hers were all hand sewn from scraps and used clothes, very rarely did she ever buy new material. I doubt that she could afford it most of the time. Hers were all "Tie tack quilted" not the tiny stitching type of quilting. We treasure every one, but they are all falling apart now, she passed away in 1997, and the material is just disintigrating.  :thumbdown:


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Hold the buttermilk and I'm with you!! When we used to spend the night with my grandma, it was a great treat for us to have Cornbread and milk, you just crumble up some fresh hot or cold cornbread in a glass and pour the milk over it. Yummy!! Grandma would have buttermilk. Never could stand it.
> ...


Yep, that's how we had it. I didn't realise it at the time, but it was probably all she could afford to feed us, this was in the 60's and her only income was social security. If my Momma had tried something like that for dinner we would have curled up our noses at it, but at Grandma's it was a Treat. LOL

I do love buttermilk for cooking, I just can't stand to just drink it. Now that I've developed the milk allergy, I've found out that you can add vinegar or lemon juice to soy (or almond and coconut) milk to fake it. 1 Tablespoon of the vinegar then add enough of whatever milk you're using to make one cup and let it sit five minutes. Use as regular buttermilk.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> I do love buttermilk for cooking, I just can't stand to just drink it. Now that I've developed the milk allergy, I've found out that you can add vinegar or lemon juice to soy (or almond and coconut) milk to fake it. 1 Tablespoon of the vinegar then add enough of whatever milk you're using to make one cup and let it sit five minutes. Use as regular buttermilk.


Thanks for the tip--I knew it works with regular milk but have never tried it with soy. I prefer soy milk to regular myself.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I can do some garter stitch without always looking at my needles, but it is inevitable -- my tension is always off. You remind me of a family friend from Finland. She would watch her needles as she cast on, but then she never looked back at her stitching patterns. She could knit the most intricate lace patterned cardigans without any frogging because there were no mistakes. I am a continental knitter and she was an English style thrower. She could knit/purl/yarn over and carry on any kind of conversations while she did these stitch patterns! It was totally facinating to watch her. I never did see her ever use circular needles but would always use straights and dpns. She passed away couple of months ago but had lived a very full life.


This made me smile because it reminded me of my Grandma. She would sit at the table, drop light over head, reading her Bible and her needles clicking like crazy. As far as I could tell she never looked at those needles. Made beautiful lace, doilies and we have a bedspread she knit.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Ask4j I am glad that your mother is at peace now. I lost my dad in 2006 at the age of 72. His health was bad & at the end he weighed less than 90 lbs. I miss him but know he is in a better place with his parents, his younger brother, & my older brother.
> Hugs, Lisa


Thanks Lisa


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ahh Thank you Sandy!! That sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Okay I am back. My mother passed away peacefully. Please don't send a bunch of sympathies, it is not the purpose of my stating this. She lived a long 91 years and it is a blessing and relief that it came to an end after her stroke and now my long trips every week are ended.
> 
> It is like a weight off my shoulders and I am rediscovering my friends and, of course, knitting. Last night I got together with a wonderful friend from Australia who has been living in Minnesota for the past 30 years--we were colleagues in the furnishings field. We have always enjoyed combining our cooking and last night she made a very tasty pork roast with baked acorn squash and a delightful salad, one of her best talents. I brought the dessert which was fresh/frozen fruit with a crunchy topping baked in ramekins with just a dollop of whipped cream. Sound like a New Years resolution in gear? you got that right. Everything low cal.http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/old_fashioned_fruit_crumble.html_0
> 
> While we watched the last movie from the Dragon Tattoo Trilogy, I got four inches done on my Origami Pullover which is sport weight yarn in an alpaca blend on size 6/4.0mm needles in ribbing.


I'm happy for your mother that she is now at peace. I know exactly how you feel. My mother passed away last February. She had severe Alzheimers, and in the 6 weeks before she finally passed, she had 5 strokes. I'm just lucky that my sister was able to keep her at home. My sister moved Momma from Arkansas to live with her in San Antonio after her first stroke in 2001 I think. Our youngest sister was able to move from Oregon to a house right across the street to be able to help her. I know that now she is finally at peace, and happy with our Dad and all of her family.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Dave, can you suggest a substitution for the chorizo you use that might be more common? Plenty of Mexican food around here but not Spanish.


Mexcan chorizo is very dfferent, but Cajun or Louisiana andouille would substitute quite well, but not French andouille which is very much milder. Alternatively, you could try using Hungarian lescokolbasz if your deli stocks it. There is a spicy Polish sausage that comes close, unfortunately its name escapes me at the moment, but if you have a nearby Polish deli, I'm sure they'll be happy to help you.

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Penrith Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't complaint about the weather, but it is unseasonably wet and cool with a few really warm days in between
> ...


Hi Doris! I have a bet going with my oldest brother, I'm going to live to be at least 117 and stick around for the Tricentenial! Of course for me to collect he has to stick around too and he will be 125! LOL


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I use a different calendar, I'm a bit suspicious of anything produced by a greetings card company, I suspect their motives! However, I do like next Wednesday which they list as 'National Step in a Puddle and Splash Your Friend Day'. Two seventeen yearolds with a combined mental age of nine are grinning evilly; I'm so glad they'll be back at school, usefully it doubles as a high class nick!
> ...


Sorry, it's a chef's diary I get given every year by one of my friends. They use it for inspiration since it has virtually every major event and celebration around the world, just in case they get called upon to cater for a special party.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no! i want it. lol

sam



dandylion said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyRN49 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it comes from good clean living lesleiighannne - and if you believe that - i have this marvelous one of a kind bridge for sale.

sam



LesleighAnne said:


> Sam I thought I would look up the site and find something on your birthday to frighten you with. I ended up being jealous. This is what is the national day for your birthday.
> 
> National Cherries Jubilee Day
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darrowil - i know some people that when they make chili they throw a chocolate bar in it - the chili is fantastic.

sam



darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Looked up my birthday, and I'm please with 2 out of 3. I'm not real crazy about guns, but I can appreciate the patent on them. I love chili and chocolate covered anything!
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Looked up my birthday, and I'm please with 2 out of 3. I'm not real crazy about guns, but I can appreciate the patent on them. I love chili and chocolate covered anything!
> ...


A bit of chocolate is often used in the mole for chicken, which I imagine includes chili powder also. And I think I've seen chocolate used in making the dish chili.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://doulicia.blogspot.com/2007/04/baby-surprise-jacket-and-notes.html
> 
> Here are some more pictures/notes on the BSJ. I think I've sorted it out now.


Thank you! I have copied them for my files. I have really enjoyed making the BSJ. I am almost finished. I am ready to start the I-cord bind-off. I want to watch the video one more time, and then I'll just go for it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, so Mexican chorizo is not ok in your receipt? I'll have to search for Spanish then.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> it comes from good clean living lesleiighannne - and if you believe that - i have this marvelous one of a kind bridge for sale.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Sam, you must engage in a bottle of cherry wine for cooking! BTW, I have a bungee cord attached to your bridge for jumping off of! haha


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Be sure to take your knitting with you, cause its a long way down from that bridge and we wouldn't want either of you to get bored on the way. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just found this recipe on my "food and wine daily newsletter". thought is would go along with dave's russian helmets.

Eggs Baked in Roasted Tomato Sauce 

The Good News Studies have shown that people who eat eggs for breakfast tend to lose weight. Here, eggs are 
Recipe: Eggs Baked in Roasted Tomato Sauce 
Ingredients 
1.	1 1/2 pounds plum tomatoes, halved lengthwise 
2.	2 garlic cloves, smashed 
3.	2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
4.	Salt and freshly ground pepper 
5.	1 teaspoon chopped oregano 
6.	8 large eggs 
7.	2 tablespoons freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese 
1.	Preheat the oven to 400°. In a roasting pan, toss the tomatoes and garlic with the oil and season with salt and pepper. Arrange the tomatoes cut side up and roast for 15 minutes; turn and roast until soft, 20 minutes. Let cool, then scrape the mixture into a blender and puree. Add the oregano. 
2.	Set 4 shallow ovenproof bowls on a baking sheet. Strain the pureed sauce into the bowls, pressing on the solids. Crack 2 eggs into each bowl and season with salt and pepper. Sprinkle the cheese over the eggs and bake the eggs for about 15 minutes, until the whites are just set. Serve hot. 
Notes One serving 263 cal, 9 gm carb, 19 gm fat, 4.6 gm sat fat, 16 gm protein, 2 gm fiber.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > I do love buttermilk for cooking, I just can't stand to just drink it. Now that I've developed the milk allergy, I've found out that you can add vinegar or lemon juice to soy (or almond and coconut) milk to fake it. 1 Tablespoon of the vinegar then add enough of whatever milk you're using to make one cup and let it sit five minutes. Use as regular buttermilk.
> ...


Thank you also for the tip. I also have an allergy to cows milk and anything dairy. I use either lactose free, soy or mostly almond milk. I will try that tip.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, so Mexican chorizo is not ok in your receipt? I'll have to search for Spanish then.


Mexican chorizo is a fresh sausage and needs to be cooked, it's texture is very different and it is also made with chillis. Spanish and Portuguese chorizo are cured and smoked, they are made with smoked peppers.

I don't know what is available where you live, I'm lucky living in London, pretty much everything is available. I'd go for a Cajun smoked sausage, that would be closer to the European kind.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Here's a little sing along you can enjoy "whilst" making one of Dave's unique breakfasts (note this is in a universal language with subtitles if you don't understand): 




My son had posted this on his Facebook--he has a unique interest in music.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Here's a little sing along you can enjoy "whilst" making one of Dave unique breakfasts (note this is in a universal language with subtitles if you don't understand):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Here's a little sing along you can enjoy "whilst" making one of Dave unique breakfasts (note this is in a universal language with subtitles if you don't understand):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That takes me back to my late Father's taste in music, only it's quite a bit better!

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a little sing along you can enjoy "whilst" making one of Dave unique breakfasts (note this is in a universal language with subtitles if you don't understand):
> ...


Actually I think it's a hoot~ :lol:


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I'm sure my scales are broken. I can't believe I'm nearly a stone heavier than when I last looked ...
Still, I have my eye on Dave's recipe for those Moroccan apricot tart things. They sound delicious.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wannabear said:
 

> Dave, can you suggest a substitution for the chorizo you use that might be more common? Plenty of Mexican food around here but not Spanish.


What about cajun or andouille sausage?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> I'm sure my scales are broken. I can't believe I'm nearly a stone heavier than when I last looked ...
> Still, I have my eye on Dave's recipe for those Moroccan apricot tart things. They sound delicious.


Okay diet on hold. You tweaked my interest and I went back to find it--the recipe is on page 6. This really looks goooood!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Dave, I'm sure you posted it before, but what's the proportion of Ribena to boiling water? I was able to find a bottle at the local Palace of Hell, along with Bisto and Birds Custard Powder. Anxious to try them all, but the Ribena is up first.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Dave, I'm sure you posted it before, but what's the proportion of Ribena to boiling water? I was able to find a bottle at the local Palace of Hell, along with Bisto and Birds Custard Powder. Anxious to try them all, but the Ribena is up first.


It's one of those 'to taste' things, I'd start at around one part Ribena to 5 parts water and go from there. If you like lager or lght beer, try mixing an ounce to a half pint of your favourite, that tastes good too; as does one part Ribena to two parts dark rum, that's a popular drink in England.

Have fun experimenting!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> I'm sure my scales are broken. I can't believe I'm nearly a stone heavier than when I last looked ...
> Still, I have my eye on Dave's recipe for those Moroccan apricot tart things. They sound delicious.


It is delicious, just don't eat the whole lot, share it with a friend!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

If anybody missed that youtube a page back or so, go back and see it. It is not to be missed!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> gracemd said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info Dave. I googled national bean day and found quite a few others on http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/holidays/2012-1/#!national-bean-day.
> ...


Sorry I missed this, didn't tune in until today. But this virtual book is fun. Looked up my bday and I will be drinking wine to recharge my batteries.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Hi, everyone. I have not even begun to read any of the posts for this week but wanted to enter a request for prayers A.S.A.P. My aunt (about 66 yrs. old) has been in the hospital for 9 days with congestive heart failure. The docs just identified the cause and will begin treatment. I can't just stop in and see her 'cause I'm in PA and she is in Florida. I hear she is upbeat but tired. She is normally very active and needs to be since she has 2 lovely young granddaughters -- one in New York State and one in Arkansas, both about 3 yrs. old -- that they visit with as often as possible. She already is a breast cancer survivor and now, with prayers, I hope she will beat the heart problem, too.


Just got word that Aunt is home, on blood thinners for a clot, resting and up-beat. If her heart does not re-set itself at a lower rate, it will be "re-set" by electric shock.

As posted by her son, "She just got home about an hour ago. Tired but happy to be home. 4 weeks of blood thinner and daily checkups and then another look with scope. If clot is gone then they will shock the heart in hopes of a reset. It will be a long road but hopefully mom will be blessed with a best case scenario."


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, all. I'm a new contributor to the tea party, though I've been reading it for a few weeks now. It's now 10.30 a.m. on Sunday, and I opened the tea party at 8.30 - it's taken me two hours to get to the end - page 16! Perhaps I'm obsessional in having to read just about everything - may have to learn to speed read if I'm going to keep this up. But my New Year's resolution is to not buy any more yarn - my stash will last me for 10 years at least. So between Chritmas and New Year I went berserk and ordered all that I coveted: don't know where I'll put it when it arrives: almost impossible to enter the spare room now! Dave, I love your recipe for tapas - will have to try that one. Look forward to participating in the future. Warm wishes to all.
> ...


Famous last words :lol: (Sorry still getting caught up--whew really a lost of responses but you know I am enjoying everyone of them--thank you folks.)


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Glad she is home. Hope things continue good for her.



SHCooper said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, everyone. I have not even begun to read any of the posts for this week but wanted to enter a request for prayers A.S.A.P. My aunt (about 66 yrs. old) has been in the hospital for 9 days with congestive heart failure. The docs just identified the cause and will begin treatment. I can't just stop in and see her 'cause I'm in PA and she is in Florida. I hear she is upbeat but tired. She is normally very active and needs to be since she has 2 lovely young granddaughters -- one in New York State and one in Arkansas, both about 3 yrs. old -- that they visit with as often as possible. She already is a breast cancer survivor and now, with prayers, I hope she will beat the heart problem, too.
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> dori - don't let anyone tell you what to do - this is all about you and what you want to do. this is a difficult time for you - i am sorry i am not closer - i love to pack (hate to unpack) so would help you. do good things for yourself - you deserve it. we are all here for you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'm with Sam--advise is the the kind of help you don't need but a pair of hands and a younger back would help. I am going through a mess also. After 20 years I need to move too, I have been involved in estate sales, sold on ebay, done flea markets so I have a lot of stuff, collections that once were worth a lot--plus now my mothers things. It is really hard to part with something that has been part of your life for so long, like a favorite pair of jeans--wear them to the end. Once you get moved you will know what you want to keep and what needs to go. It really is hard to let go. But I look at it like this, there is always a younger member somewhere in the family who would want to take on the really important stuff, the rest could simple be baggage. I feel I have 15 to 20 years of "useable" life left and I really need to unload and make it simple. Ever read "Living the Simple Life" by Elaine St. James? It can be a really big help in facing reality.


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

Celi.....what an adorable child and where was the photograph taken. I used to live in Aurora..........the famous or infamous end of the Commuter line.


Ceili said:


> Dave, I'm sure you posted it before, but what's the proportion of Ribena to boiling water? I was able to find a bottle at the local Palace of Hell, along with Bisto and Birds Custard Powder. Anxious to try them all, but the Ribena is up first. Palace of hell must be new?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just found this recipe on my "food and wine daily newsletter". thought is would go along with dave's russian helmets.
> 
> Eggs Baked in Roasted Tomato Sauce
> 
> ...


Sam, that sounds luscious! But 19 gms fat per serving! Do you know that when I was part of the Women's Health Initiative Study I was only allowed 21 grams of fat PER DAY? I did that for 4 or 5 years, too. I must have the cleanest arteries around. LOL It didn't do much for my weight, though. Sweets didn't count so those of us who participated in the study made up for the lack of fat by eating candy, etc. I think I've read that that happens to a lot of people.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I'm sure you posted it before, but what's the proportion of Ribena to boiling water? I was able to find a bottle at the local Palace of Hell, along with Bisto and Birds Custard Powder. Anxious to try them all, but the Ribena is up first.
> ...


I knew it would be 'to taste', but I tend to make things too strong, and I don't want to waste a drop. Not fond of beer or lager, but I do enjoy rum, and that sounds intriguing and one I'll definitely try. Thanks for your help.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, everyone. I have not even begun to read any of the posts for this week but wanted to enter a request for prayers A.S.A.P. My aunt (about 66 yrs. old) has been in the hospital for 9 days with congestive heart failure. The docs just identified the cause and will begin treatment. I can't just stop in and see her 'cause I'm in PA and she is in Florida. I hear she is upbeat but tired. She is normally very active and needs to be since she has 2 lovely young granddaughters -- one in New York State and one in Arkansas, both about 3 yrs. old -- that they visit with as often as possible. She already is a breast cancer survivor and now, with prayers, I hope she will beat the heart problem, too.
> ...


That's mighty good news! Prayers were said at Mass this AM and will continue.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I just looked up my birthday.

Do Something Nice Day
National Apple Betty Day
World Teachers Day

That explains why someone I used to work with called me Earth Mother. I never really figured out why.

After I retired from the Federal government, I had fun working as a Kelly girl so I could earn enough quarters for Social Security benefits. One job I had was working as a receptionist in the office of Vice President for Sales at Kay Jewelers. The Art Director shared the same office. He always seemed to be "out" so I took more than one lengthy phone mesage for him. I assumed because I "cared enough" to get every detail in the message that he called me Earth Mother, but I'll never know. :lol:


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, darowil and ask4j - I'm hoping my resolution not to buy any yarn this year will last until at least early May, when I'm going on holiday to the UK, France & Netherlands. Pretty sure I won't be able to resist yarn shops, especially in the UK and Paris.
Hi, pammie 1234 - just checked my birthday on the national site, and found that we're twins (though from your photo I suspect I'm the older twin!!!). I'll be thinking of you on our chocolate & chilli day (the pistol patent day is a bit of a worry).


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

My birthday is National Cat Day. Lots better than the other thing, which is I was born on the anniversary of the stock market crash - the original Black Friday.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mexican chorizo is a fresh sausage and needs to be cooked, it's texture is very different and it is also made with chillis. Spanish and Portuguese chorizo are cured and smoked, they are made with smoked peppers.

I don't know what is available where you live, I'm lucky living in London, pretty much everything is available. I'd go for a Cajun smoked sausage, that would be closer to the European kind.

Hope that helps
Dave[/quote]

Thanks, I'll look at one of our specialty stores. They have a lot of unusual foods that aren't in regular grocery stores.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Here's a little sing along you can enjoy "whilst" making one of Dave's unique breakfasts (note this is in a universal language with subtitles if you don't understand):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, is that your son? I followed right along! I guess my music minor helped!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Althea said:


> Hi, darowil and ask4j - I'm hoping my resolution not to buy any yarn this year will last until at least early May, when I'm going on holiday to the UK, France & Netherlands. Pretty sure I won't be able to resist yarn shops, especially in the UK and Paris.
> Hi, pammie 1234 - just checked my birthday on the national site, and found that we're twins (though from your photo I suspect I'm the older twin!!!). I'll be thinking of you on our chocolate & chilli day (the pistol patent day is a bit of a worry).


You can do it--just looking forward to interesting places and seeing the best of the best is enough to keep you in line. Just go through your stash(s) you'll find something to keep you busy until then. Wow a trip to Europe everything will be fresh and blooming in May. Start packing now so you can get it down to the absolute essentials, leaving lots of room for yarn. A friend buys clothes just for her trip and leaves them behind when she returns, she always finds someone who welcomes slightly used clothes, this allows her to make more purchases.

I am looking forward to our May Yarn Shop Hop. All the shops on the list create a theme. Last year it was shawls, scarves and other accessories from fine lace patterns to bulkier head wraps. and...the yarns were required to contain silk, usually with alpaca, merino or cashmere yarns--several shops had custom dyed yarns in limited quantity, another reason to buy. The projects, even though costly, were small enough to tempt a purchase. I bought from each shop, eight projects--I'm still working on them--it took us two days because they were not close and, of course, we didn't want to be rushed.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a little sing along you can enjoy "whilst" making one of Dave's unique breakfasts (note this is in a universal language with subtitles if you don't understand):
> ...


No it isn't my son, I believe this is an old recording from the 70's or 80's--he just enjoys trolling through You Tube for unusual things.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Althea said:


> Hi, darowil and ask4j - I'm hoping my resolution not to buy any yarn this year will last until at least early May, when I'm going on holiday to the UK, France & Netherlands. Pretty sure I won't be able to resist yarn shops, especially in the UK and Paris.
> Hi, pammie 1234 - just checked my birthday on the national site, and found that we're twins (though from your photo I suspect I'm the older twin!!!). I'll be thinking of you on our chocolate & chilli day (the pistol patent day is a bit of a worry).


Happy Birthday in a month or so! I think I will indulge in chili and chocolate, but will pass on the pistol!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Penrith Grandma said:
> ...


Here's hoping you make it, Patty. I don't have any long-lived ancestors so I KNOW I won't, but we can always hope.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Althea said:


> Hi, darowil and ask4j - I'm hoping my resolution not to buy any yarn this year will last until at least early May, when I'm going on holiday to the UK, France & Netherlands. Pretty sure I won't be able to resist yarn shops, especially in the UK and Paris.
> .


That's pretty good incentive to keep to your yarn diet for a few months. You might even get the end of winter sell outs.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, can you suggest a substitution for the chorizo you use that might be more common? Plenty of Mexican food around here but not Spanish.
> ...


Dave, what you say about the French andouille sausage is interesting. Years ago, when John and I were in Paris we went to a restaurant for dinner, Being Americans, we arrived about 5 PM, when most French people eat dinner much later. Anyway, the chef was wandering around the dining room. When he found out that John wanted to order a dish that included andouille sausage, he talked him out of it. All we could deduce was that he thought the sausage would be too spicy for American tastes. Must have thought Americans are wimps!! :roll:


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Althea: I am envious of your planned trip. You'll post some pictures, won't you?

I have a sort of duffle bag which folds up into itself and makes a very small package. The only reason I can see for that is so you can open it up at your destination and fill it with souvenirs. There is also the idea of buying an old suitcase at a second-hand store and using that to pack your purchases for the trip home. 

I took a trip with a boyfriend during which we visited a vineyard (the southernmost American vineyard) and he bought a LOT of wine. Coming back I had to stuff all the clothes into one bag, except the clothing we used to cushion the wine. I didn't carry that bag at all! The vineyard had a starfruit wine that was unlike anything I've ever tasted. 

Just another happy memory.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

There is a Spanish market in Long Beach, Ca. called La Espanola and they ship all over the U.S.A. If you can't find any products in your area you might give them a try. My husband and I have been to their shop and they have alot of products from Spain and I think their prices are reasonable specially because they are imported and very good quality.


pammie1234 said:


> Mexican chorizo is a fresh sausage and needs to be cooked, it's texture is very different and it is also made with chillis. Spanish and Portuguese chorizo are cured and smoked, they are made with smoked peppers.
> 
> I don't know what is available where you live, I'm lucky living in London, pretty much everything is available. I'd go for a Cajun smoked sausage, that would be closer to the European kind.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll look at one of our specialty stores. They have a lot of unusual foods that aren't in regular grocery stores.[/quote]


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

1artist said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I contacted the City of L.A. Dept of Sanitation. They have no knowledge of a public program to pick up/shred papers for an individual. And I know of only Shred-It which is too expensive for me right now. I'll get it done.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I check out my birthday & I get Measure Your Feet Day
National Handwriting Day & Chinese New Year. My Brother get anything covered in Chocolate day.
Lisa


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My birthday is Blah BLah BLah Day. But much more interesting is National Cheeseball Day. Reminded me of a lovely recipe I have.
White Chocolate and Hazelnut Ball
Serves 8.
250gm (8 oz) Cream Cheese, softened
100 gm (3.5oz) white chocolate, melted
1 Tablespoon caster sugar (superfine)- this is one time when using fine sugar is best if at all possible. As Australian tablespoons are larger than others (NZ I think same as us) make sure it is a good full one.

1 cup chopped roasted hazelnuts (as I don't like hazelnuts and think it needs some colour I use chocolate sprinkles- plus the child in me loves them). 

Ginger biscuits to serve. (other things like almond bread etc would also work, any thin sweetish biscuit type thing should work).

Combine cheese, chocolate and sugar in a small bowl. Chill for 1 hour or until firm.
Form into 2 balls and coat in hazelnuts (or whatever you use). Chill until firm. Place onto 2 serving plates and serve with ginger biscuits.

This is a wondefully easy thing to prepare for shared meals and is always very popular- with the recipe always being requested. Just might have to remember to have it on my birthday as I think it could class as a cheeseball.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I check out my birthday & I get Measure Your Feet Day
> National Handwriting Day & Chinese New Year. My Brother get anything covered in Chocolate day.
> Lisa


Useful if you want to knit socks!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Probably thought the opposite and that you'd be disappointed because French andouille is so very different from the Louisiana or Cajun andouille that goes into jambalayas and gumbos. The French style is a savory sausage made from pork offal and herbs, it isn't at all spicy, I expect Americans had complained in the past.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Darowil, that sounds delicious! It will certainly make an appearance at my next get-together with friends. Thanks for the receipt.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's very dull and overcast n London, so I finished playing with my first egg cosy design of 2012, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53764-1.html

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

LOL---I know what you mean...this sounds so good! You can put almost anything in filo!



Edith M said:


> Oh, Dave! You just ruined my lap top. I have drooled all over it! Unfortunately I will have to make do with just reading this recipe as my waist line can't handle any more axpansion. Poor me. Edith
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Dave, that sounds so right - thank you!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> nickerina said:
> 
> 
> > LesleighAnne said:
> ...


Great shot!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > The Wnter Wheel has nice capsules with padded seats, I love the steel lattice.
> ...


Thanks, I saw it first time round and couldn't resist trying to capture the intricate engineering of the wheel itself on the next revolution.

Dave


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Have you checked with your Real Estate Agent? Or the local High School? We have that service here in Orange County through both, however I am not sure when it is offered.


Dori Sage said:


> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's very dull and overcast n London, so I finished playing with my first egg cosy design of 2012, you can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53764-1.html
> 
> ...


That turned out great. I loved the movie, but haven't seen the play. 
Miss Marple and Hercule Poirot are addictions of mine, up there with Sherlock Holmes.( The books, though I love watching them on the BBC channel)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Are those two still on T.V.? My husband and I love watching them but our local stations don't carry them anymore. We are in Southern California.


Poledra65 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's very dull and overcast n London, so I finished playing with my first egg cosy design of 2012, you can find it at:
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

They are in Re-runs on a couple of our PBS stations. David Suchet is the best!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's very dull and overcast n London, so I finished playing with my first egg cosy design of 2012, you can find it at:
> ...


Thanks, it's a simple motif and it just needs a good contrast in the colours.

Dave


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

We saw David Suchet live a few years ago and he was outstanding!


siouxann said:


> They are in Re-runs on a couple of our PBS stations. David Suchet is the best!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Dave, I made the tomatoes and eggs for ' breakfast in bed yesterday' ! They were great and so easy. But I turned up my oven to 425 degrees because they were taking so long to cook. My husband loved them! I paired them with some bacon and also some blackberries and cream. Looked lovey and everything was delicious. I'm making your other recipe this week. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Interesting story. I too have discovered that Europeans stereotype us and I feel it is partly due to all the American silly movies that don't represent an average American an any way--we are diverse, a country of every country. I like spicy foods and have also been confronted with this attitude.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Several have commented on what holiday is on your birthday, where are you getting the information? If it was posted earlier, I missed it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Several have commented on what holiday is on your birthday, where are you getting the information? If it was posted earlier, I missed it.


Hallmark have a site with lots of reasons to buy their cards at:

http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/

It's a bt quirky and more 'truncated' than 'ultimate', a few of the dates are out and wth one or two exceptions, it only lists American dates, regardless of the fact they sell lots of their cards in Europe.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Dave, I made the tomatoes and eggs for ' breakfast in bed yesterday' ! They were great and so easy. But I turned up my oven to 425 degrees because they were taking so long to cook. My husband loved them! I paired them with some bacon and also some blackberries and cream. Looked lovey and everything was delicious. I'm making your other recipe this week. Thanks so much!!!!


They do make a nice change, I'm glad you enjoyed it. The Russians are noted for their patience, also when ths dish was first produced, they were using wood stoves with lower temperatures.

Dave


----------



## Mim (Nov 17, 2011)

What is A knitting Tea Party? I'm interested in this, sounds like fun!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Mim said:


> What is A knitting Tea Party? I'm interested in this, sounds like fun!


It is - join in!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Mim said:


> What is A knitting Tea Party? I'm interested in this, sounds like fun!


Our host is Fireball Dave, from the UK. Every Friday he starts a new Tea Party with recipes he has collected and come across. We discuss any light-hearted conversation topics. If you have something to comment on, or share, then please do so. If you look back at the tea party pages, you will get the idea. It is one big virtual tea party with genuine recipes that we share. It is a great place for conversating with friends met at the Knitting Paradise.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I jsut reread this and yes...Pasta will be a nice thing to eat and I asked my DH to make my favorite dessert ...Pannecotta!! yeah!!
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


Hi - love reading all the posts. It's Monday and I'm just getting around to reading them. I've been spending so much time on the computer, my neck gets sore and I get a splitting headache so I took a couple of days off.

patocenizo - when you had the bone graft done, how long did it take before you could have the implants ? My DH had implants done about 7 years ago but the doc didn't suggest bone graft. He really needed it too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Winter Wheel - yikes!! Too scary for me. I have trouble crossing a bridge over the canal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave -- last night i watched david suchet in "cat among the pigeons". i had not seen this one before. anytime suchet is playing on something i will watch - think he is fantastic. have seen "death on the nile" several times - loved it. masterpeice mystery is doing some excellent shows lately - i particulary like the "inspector zen" and the kenneth braungh series - can't think of the name. just so much fun watching.

sam



FireballDave said:


> It's very dull and overcast n London, so I finished playing with my first egg cosy design of 2012, you can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53764-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try - http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/holidays/2012-1/#!national-bean-day.

sam



LadyRN49 said:


> Several have commented on what holiday is on your birthday, where are you getting the information? If it was posted earlier, I missed it.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Several have commented on what holiday is on your birthday, where are you getting the information? If it was posted earlier, I missed it.
> ...


Here's the Hallmark UK site: http://www.hallmark.co.uk/

you just need to search which country--separate web sites.

Here's the Australian site: http://www.hallmarkcards.com.au/

Here's Europe, select your country: http://macarte.laposte.be/


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Mim said:


> What is A knitting Tea Party? I'm interested in this, sounds like fun!


Something I started last Spring, the notion is that since we're all scattered across the globe and it would be nice if we could all meet in a virtual drawing room for a chat over tea and cakes. So it's a place for general conversation about what everybody is up to, show pretty pics of interesting thngs and places and swap cookery tips. It rapidly became clear we're a bunch of foodies, so I start each thread with one or two of my favourite receipts. Some are entirely my own, most are traditional dishes I've made over the years and adjusted to my own taste.

I start a new Tea Party thread each Friday at 11:00p.m. London time, the orignal dea was that they would be weekend affairs, but they now continue all week. The only rule is that conversation should be non-political, non-controversial and not require a science degree to understand.

It is fun, do join in and bring your kitchen note-book, we all love trying out new taste sensations!

Dave


----------



## Mim (Nov 17, 2011)

This really does sound like fun! I appreciate the invitation. I work full time but I'll try to check in as often as I can, I've been reading some of the threads and you all sound so kind and like you would be so much fun!


----------



## Mim (Nov 17, 2011)

I think the thing that caught my eye was the Tea Party idea, you see, my daughter owns the Brambleberry Cottage & Tea Shoppe in Spokane, WA. She and I started the business in November of 1995 and she now owns it alone. If you Google it, you see how charming it is, and if you're a foodie, probably do a little bit of drooling, too.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Charming indeed! I'm a bit out of the way or I would drop in.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave -- last night i watched david suchet in "cat among the pigeons". i had not seen this one before. anytime suchet is playing on something i will watch - think he is fantastic. have seen "death on the nile" several times - loved it. masterpeice mystery is doing some excellent shows lately - i particulary like the "inspector zen" and the kenneth braungh series - can't think of the name. just so much fun watching.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Are you thinking of Wallender? Too dreary so not for me!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

O.K. I had to look at my birthday Aug, 9, and found that it's Book Lover's Day and National Polka Day.

If I were celebrating 6 days earlier, it would be on Grab some nuts day. Should I just leave that one alone? Sounds dangerous to me.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My mom's younger sister gets National Beheading Day. lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> O.K. I had to look at my birthday Aug, 9, and found that it's Book Lover's Day and National Polka Day.
> 
> If I were celebrating 6 days earlier, it would be on Grab some nuts day. Should I just leave that one alone? Sounds dangerous to me.


I agree a little dangerous. My oldest sons birthday is Aug.3rd. I'll have to pass this down to him. He'll have a field day with it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just took a quick look at that again: my grandson's birthday is "Absolutely Incredible Kid Day"! :thumbup: (Though that's every grandchild's birthday, isn't it?!) :mrgreen:


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine birthday is gummy worm day and national respect Canada day.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

On a tech topic, I've just started playing with _Portable Apps_. It's a program that turns any memory stick into a smartdrive, this means you can run your favourite programs on any computer that comes to hand.

For example. I like the photo editor _IrfanView_ and the photo processing program _GIMP_, by having these on a memory stick, I can edit images on any computer whether or not it's on the hard drive; same thing applies to _OpenOffice_, which I prefer to Word. There are quite a few useful utilites as well, things that I don't necessarily want to permanently install on my hard drve, but which will come in handy every now and then. Quite a few games too, be warned, the cribbage program is addictve!

Anyway it's all at:

http://portableapps.com/

I'm running about twenty programs on a tiny 2Gb memory stick and it's only two-thirds full.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Looked up my birthday, and I'm please with 2 out of 3. I'm not real crazy about guns, but I can appreciate the patent on them. I love chili and chocolate covered anything!
> 
> National Chili Day
> National Chocolate Covered Nuts Day
> National Pistol Patent Day


At least your birthday isn't National Pigs in a Blanket Day like mine is. LOL

Last year, though, my birthday was on Easter Sunday. That was the only time it will ever happen in my lifetime. It had come close a few times. Mine is April 24th.

Now, I have to see what falls on Randy's birthday (today!)
He'll love this..........

National Static Electricity Day
National Play God Day

I'm in trouble now - I still haven't gotten him anything for his birthday. He's probably happier with picking out something on his own. I did overdo it at Christmas with some books by Michio Kaku.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you thinking of Wallender? Too dreary so not for me!![/quote]

i was mjs - kenneth branagh has always been a favorite of mine and i think he is so good as wallander.

i just love mysteries - i read a lot of them -have started to read some from foreign mystery writers.

with my knitting i have not read as much - i need to get away from knitting every minute i can and pick up a book and read. reading has always been a passion of mine - i hear nothing when i am reading - i am too involved in what i am reading.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mim - do join us often - we are a fun group and we do like good food.

sam



Mim said:


> This really does sound like fun! I appreciate the invitation. I work full time but I'll try to check in as often as I can, I've been reading some of the threads and you all sound so kind and like you would be so much fun!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion - where is your mind? lol

sam



dandylion said:


> O.K. I had to look at my birthday Aug, 9, and found that it's Book Lover's Day and National Polka Day.
> 
> If I were celebrating 6 days earlier, it would be on Grab some nuts day. Should I just leave that one alone? Sounds dangerous to me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday to Randy!


----------



## Mim (Nov 17, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RANDY!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> If I were celebrating 6 days earlier, it would be on Grab some nuts day. Should I just leave that one alone? Sounds dangerous to me.


That's my oldest daughter's bday! She got quite a kick out of that.

Sam, you've reminded me that I got books for Christmas I'm dying to get into...too bad we haven't learned to knit and read at the same time!


----------



## Mim (Nov 17, 2011)

You know what works really great for that is the Kindle Fire. You can listen to your books on audio. I love it... I can knit, cook, work out, lie in bed, whatever and listen to my book being read to me. It's great!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mim said:


> You know what works really great for that is the Kindle Fire. You can listen to your books on audio. I love it... I can knit, cook, work out, lie in bed, whatever and listen to my book being read to me. It's great!


I've had people suggest that to me before, but I find that when I'm knitting, I tend to "drift away" from listening--or focus on the listening and lose my place with whatever else I'm trying to do. I guess I have a one-track mind. :shock:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> On a tech topic, I've just started playing with _Portable Apps_. It's a program that turns any memory stick into a smartdrive, this means you can run your favourite programs on any computer that comes to hand.
> 
> For example. I like the photo editor _IrfanView_ and the photo processing program _GIMP_, by having these on a memory stick, I can edit images on any computer whether or not it's on the hard drive; same thing applies to _OpenOffice_, which I prefer to Word. There are quite a few useful utilites as well, things that I don't necessarily want to permanently install on my hard drve, but which will come in handy every now and then. Quite a few games too, be warned, the cribbage program is addictve!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. This was my next move to start putting all my really important files, like knitting patterns and photos, on a portable hard drive. Memory sticks are so advanced right now and I can see using them with a laptop where ever you go. Plus you don't risk loosing information if your computer crashes, etc.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Maelinde, I'm so glad that you had a wonderful Christmas and New Year!! I for one would love the wassail recipe!! Your messages might be long by some standards, but boring??? NEVER!!!! Keep us posted!


Here is the updated Crockpot Wassail Recipe. We couldn't find pomegranate juice, so had to use pomegranate syrup mixed with water and it worked out so much better! The syrup/water mix is in parentheses so you have the option of the original way or the new way.  I am posting the double recipe, as that is the one we really have to make to accommodate the masses. 

*Crock-Pot Wassail Double Recipe*

INGREDIENTS
20 6 Cinnamon sticks
2 Star Anise
4 tsp Whole Allspice
Dash of Nutmeg in each spice bag (to taste)
2 Orange studded with whole cloves
14 Cups Apple Cider or Apple Juice
4 Cups Cranberry or Pomegranate Juice Cocktail 
**(1 ¼ cups pomegranate syrup + 2 cups water)
1/2 Cup Sugar

PREPARATION
In 2 cheesecloth bags, tea strainers, or coffee filters; place half of the following: cinnamon, star anise, and allspice. If using cheesecloths or coffee filters, tie closed with kitchen string.

In a 4-5 quart crock-pot, mix cider, cranberry or pomegranate juice, and sugar. Put cheesecloth bag (or substitute) in crock-pot. (DO NOT let string hang outside crock-pot.)

Add orange, cover, and cook on low for 3-4 hours. Remove cheesecloth or substitute) before serving.


----------



## Mim (Nov 17, 2011)

You are absolutely right. I have the same problem, especially when I'm doing a pattern that calls for concentration. I like to knit and watch a movie, but, again, I have to be careful what kind of item I'm knitting.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Randy. Mine is in 14 days on the 23 & so is my mom's youngest sister Annie & her daughter was born on my mom's birthday in July.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Randy, hope he's enjoying himself

Dave.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Dave, what happens to the wheel and the other apparatus when it's not in Hyde Park?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome back Maelinde, Happy Birthday to Randy. 

I actually manage to read and knit/crochet at the same time, as long as it's not an intricate pattern. I just prop the book so that I can see it without holding it, used to drive my mother nuts, I would watch tv, read, and crochet at the same time. She would periodically test me to see if I was actually getting anything out of both at once. lol...I think it's called ADHD. lol...
If it's a really really good book though, I get to thoroughly engrossed in it to pay attention to anything else, the house could fall around my ears and I'd just keep reading.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > On a tech topic, I've just started playing with _Portable Apps_. It's a program that turns any memory stick into a smartdrive, this means you can run your favourite programs on any computer that comes to hand.
> ...


This is more of a portable software system, it means you don't have to take your laptop with you to use your preferred programs, you simply plug your drive into any computer.

I cloud store lots of my notes using the Evernote system, it's brilliant and so versatile because it synchronises across my tablet, pc and smartphone. My top tip is to download and actually read the handbook, it's such a versatile system you do actually need to read the instructions to get the best out of it.

Lots of clouds offer free space, I have three accounts, each with a particular type of file in them. Amazon has a good free package with 5Gb of space, that's a lot of knitting patterns! You can find more details at:

https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/learnmore

it's a good place to start.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> Are you thinking of Wallender? Too dreary so not for me!!


i was mjs - kenneth branagh has always been a favorite of mine and i think he is so good as wallander.

i just love mysteries - i read a lot of them -have started to read some from foreign mystery writers.

with my knitting i have not read as much - i need to get away from knitting every minute i can and pick up a book and read. reading has always been a passion of mine - i hear nothing when i am reading - i am too involved in what i am reading.

sam[/quote]

It's strange that you should say that, Sam. I was reading one of Ann Rule's books over the weekend while DH was watching football games on TV. Ordinarily, the extra noise would have bothered me, but the book was so interesting I hardly noticed. That's the kind of book I like.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mim said:
> 
> 
> > You know what works really great for that is the Kindle Fire. You can listen to your books on audio. I love it... I can knit, cook, work out, lie in bed, whatever and listen to my book being read to me. It's great!
> ...


You're not alone! I always wondered how folks can listen to audiobooks while driving. I need to concentrate on one thing at a time, too.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's very dull and overcast n London, so I finished playing with my first egg cosy design of 2012, you can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53764-1.html
> 
> ...


I love it! The Eye of Horus really translates well with your egg cosy.

I wonder if there is a way to convert it to a loom knitted pattern... I should really probably try to learn how to knit with needles, but I love my looms - all 29 of them.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ooh, Maelinde, that sounds so good. I'm going to forward it to my Alaska daughter. It sounds like something she might want to take to a church potluck.

I have a recipe for a Winter Compote done in the oven - will have to locate the recipe. It's fruity, too. Love fruit and fruit juices.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Mim,
The place looks charming. I'd like a photo gallery as part of your web site. I'm so far away, not likely to get to Spokane soon. do yu have any photos to post?
Carol (IL)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> I wonder if there is a way to convert it to a loom knitted pattern... I should really probably try to learn how to knit with needles, but I love my looms - all 29 of them.


I don't see why not--have you ever done two color or googled intarsia knitting with looms? It would look awesome as a motif on a hat, too.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

My Harmony interchangeable knitting needles arrived in the mail today and all I can do is drool! They are so beautiful. I love things made out of wood, anyway, and will often buy wooden jewelry as a souvenir while traveling rather than gold or silver. I wonder what a psychiatrist would make out of that?? :roll:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > kerryn said:
> ...


The wheel and some of the big rides tour Europe the rest of the year. The 'Bavarian Village' and the huts for the Christmas Market are dismantled and go into storage, everything is modular.

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> On a tech topic, I've just started playing with _Portable Apps_. It's a program that turns any memory stick into a smartdrive, this means you can run your favourite programs on any computer that comes to hand.
> 
> For example. I like the photo editor _IrfanView_ and the photo processing program _GIMP_, by having these on a memory stick, I can edit images on any computer whether or not it's on the hard drive; same thing applies to _OpenOffice_, which I prefer to Word. There are quite a few useful utilites as well, things that I don't necessarily want to permanently install on my hard drve, but which will come in handy every now and then. Quite a few games too, be warned, the cribbage program is addictve!
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to let Randy know about Portable Apps! Right up his alley if he hasn't gotten it loaded already.

We use Irfan View, GIMP, and Open Office regularly. All are excellent programs. I think Open Office is much better than Word, and best of all it is open source and FREE.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's very dull and overcast n London, so I finished playing with my first egg cosy design of 2012, you can find it at:
> ...


I'm glad you like my design. I'll have to leave converting it to a loom pattern to you, I'm only at the basic level with them. I could see it working with seed beads though, that might be fun.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Mim said:


> I think the thing that caught my eye was the Tea Party idea, you see, my daughter owns the Brambleberry Cottage & Tea Shoppe in Spokane, WA. She and I started the business in November of 1995 and she now owns it alone. If you Google it, you see how charming it is, and if you're a foodie, probably do a little bit of drooling, too.


Hi, Mim, welcome to the Tea Party. Did you know there is a Brambleberry Shop in Utah? It's near a National Park that we went to in 2010 and the name escapes me. Anyway, I was curious as to what a brambleberry is and found out there is no such berry, but they specialize in a pie they call brambleberry. We bought one and it was delicious. A mixture of several berries. I'll have to google your daughter's shop to see if she makes one, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> My Harmony interchangeable knitting needles arrived in the mail today and all I can do is drool! They are so beautiful. I love things made out of wood, anyway, and will often buy wooden jewelry as a souvenir while traveling rather than gold or silver. I wonder what a psychiatrist would make out of that?? :roll:


I'm a tree lover, too, Doris--my dad used to do woodworking and there's just something wonderful about the feel, the look, and even the smell of nice wood (yeah, I'm a Harmony addict, too).


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday to Randy!





Mim said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY RANDY!


Thank you ladies! I'll be sure to pass along the birthday greetings to him.



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Happy Birthday to Randy. Mine is in 14 days on the 23 & so is my mom's youngest sister Annie & her daughter was born on my mom's birthday in July.


Thank you, Lisa! January is a busy month for birthdays! I'll be sure to pass along your greetings to him. In case I forget - Happy Birthday to you in 14 days!



FireballDave said:


> Happy Birthday to Randy, hope he's enjoying himself
> 
> Dave.


Thanks, Dave! He's at work right now, but he really loves his job so it works out. 

We celebrated over the weekend with 6 of our closest friends, 2 of which also celebrate January birthdays. Made for a fun evening.

Randy requested the "Meat Muffins" for this weekend, so I'll have to get the ingredients for that. He's requested Meat Muffins for the last 6 years as his birthday dinner, with a giant chocolate chip cookie as his cake. It is his birthday dinner, so I always fix it for him. This time I'll make them with all ground turkey, as that is his favorite (and mine) and serve them over a bed of fettuccine with some steamed green beans and baby carrots.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome back Maelinde, Happy Birthday to Randy.


Why Thank you! He's going to really appreciate all the birthday greetings.  It will make his day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > My Harmony interchangeable knitting needles arrived in the mail today and all I can do is drool! They are so beautiful. I love things made out of wood, anyway, and will often buy wooden jewelry as a souvenir while traveling rather than gold or silver. I wonder what a psychiatrist would make out of that?? :roll:
> ...


I'm with both of you. Wood just feels so nice to knit with. My DH thinks I'm nuts for buying wooden jewelry when we travel. He is always saying I can make that for you.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde, you'll love the Stellarium on PortableApps, it's worth downloading for that alone!

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

DorisT, Okay...I'm curious...what does Ann Rule write? What kind of books? I'm like Sam...LOVE LOVE mysteries. I just finished the latest one about the White House chef (Affairs of Steak by Julie Hyzy...lots of consonants). What are really fun are the mysteries with several recipes at the end! What can be better? Mysteries and food! Unless, of course, the knitting mysteries with patterns at the end. :-o 
Carol (IL)


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Several have commented on what holiday is on your birthday, where are you getting the information? If it was posted earlier, I missed it.
> ...


Well....I knew i was a groundhog but didn't know it was Heavenly Hash day---YUM!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> O.K. I had to look at my birthday Aug, 9, and found that it's Book Lover's Day and National Polka Day.
> 
> If I were celebrating 6 days earlier, it would be on Grab some nuts day. Should I just leave that one alone? Sounds dangerous to me.


OMG--that set me to a giggling----LOL!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Ooh, Maelinde, that sounds so good. I'm going to forward it to my Alaska daughter. It sounds like something she might want to take to a church potluck.
> 
> I have a recipe for a Winter Compote done in the oven - will have to locate the recipe. It's fruity, too. Love fruit and fruit juices.


If you find that winter compote, I'd love to have the recipe. It sounds divine! I also love fruit in desserts.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if there is a way to convert it to a loom knitted pattern... I should really probably try to learn how to knit with needles, but I love my looms - all 29 of them.
> ...


I've never done intarsia, but really would love to learn. I agree that Dave's cosy design would look fantastic on a hat. I have many friends who love Agatha Christie as well as anything Egyptian, so it would come in handy gift-wise.

I've done some ancient looking Egyptian style (think Stargate SG:1 and Atlantis TV shows) tablets using polymer clay, and they are on permanent display in their Egypt room. They've commissioned a polymer clay light switch plate with the Atlantis Stargate symbols on it. Hope I can do it...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Years ago I made curried fruit to put on pound cake slices. It made the house smell good and I loved it. I haven't made that in a long time.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm glad you like my design. I'll have to leave converting it to a loom pattern to you, I'm only at the basic level with them. I could see it working with seed beads though, that might be fun.
> 
> Dave


It really would work well with seed beads... I really have been meaning to get back to seed bead weaving for some time now.

I have several needlepoint books where the designs translate exceptionally well. I did a Fleur-de-lys wall hanging for a good friend. It was about 5X7", otherwise it would have been rather heavy. Wish I'd gotten pictures of it.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh Good Grief - Now i've done it!! You know how the Delete button is right next to the Junk button on the computer (or at least on mine)? Well, I was wondering why I hadn't heard anything from KP and especially the Tea Party today; I've had to go to the Watched Topics link to find you all. Yup, I have sent one of the posts to the Junk folder instead of deleting it. Do I need to notify Admin to reinstate me, or will they do it automatically after my 2-mo 'sentence' for my error? I remember a couple of you had this issue a while ago. Fortunately, I have the daily issues going to my work address, so maybe that will be OK.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh Good Grief - Now i've done it!! You know how the Delete button is right next to the Junk button on the computer (or at least on mine)? Well, I was wondering why I hadn't heard anything from KP and especially the Tea Party today; I've had to go to the Watched Topics link to find you all. Yup, I have sent one of the posts to the Junk folder instead of deleting it. Do I need to notify Admin to reinstate me, or will they do it automatically after my 2-mo 'sentence' for my error? I remember a couple of you had this issue a while ago. Fortunately, I have the daily issues going to my work address, so maybe that will be OK.


I would let the Admin. know about your error, just so that they know as well. If enough people have this problem, they may develope a way around it. Siouxann, dont you dare leave us now!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> Are you thinking of Wallender? Too dreary so not for me!!


i was mjs - kenneth branagh has always been a favorite of mine and i think he is so good as wallander.

i just love mysteries - i read a lot of them -have started to read some from foreign mystery writers.

with my knitting i have not read as much - i need to get away from knitting every minute i can and pick up a book and read. reading has always been a passion of mine - i hear nothing when i am reading - i am too involved in what i am reading.

sam[/quote]

I don't know if there would be a difference between men and women with this author, but I like Deborah Crombie very much. There are the same characters, so it's a good idea to read them in order. Some better than others, but I love things set in England.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm glad you like my design. I'll have to leave converting it to a loom pattern to you, I'm only at the basic level with them. I could see it working with seed beads though, that might be fun.
> 
> Dave


I'm attaching a file of a Celtic seed bead woven bracelet I created years ago. Randy designed it with some graph paper for me. When worn, the beads chosen make it look like a tattoo.

I need to make another one as I gifted that one to a friend.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks 5mmdpns, I'll shoot them an email right now. When i saw that Tea Party sitting in my Junk folder, i actually felt a bit ill. I'll do my best to stick around!!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Maelinde, check out the web site www.knittingboard.com they have how to videoes & dvd on the looms including multi color work. Thank you for the early Happy Birthday. I love the bracelet.
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you like my design. I'll have to leave converting it to a loom pattern to you, I'm only at the basic level with them. I could see it working with seed beads though, that might be fun.
> ...


Great design, it looks really cool!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Maelinde,

The bracelet is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My mom had dental surgery so I'm just now getting on. Miss one day and I'm behind 7 pages! Great repeipts posted today. I'll try to check in later. For some reason, I just got very sleepy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> dandylion - where is your mind? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


She's worried about the high fat content of nuts if not eaten in moderation- what else?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, you've reminded me that I got books for Christmas I'm dying to get into...too bad we haven't learned to knit and read at the same time!


How do you think I manage to get so much knitting and reading doen? Until I started listening to recorded books I limited my knitting to reasonably easy patterns- now I am branching out so I can listen and follow the pattern at the same time. I didn't think I would like listening and kept refusing to try- but it works well (its this computer that is the biggest problem there is limit to how much knitting I can do and read the posts, let alone respond). Maybe you and Sam could try that Sorlenna if you haven't already tried them. (Sorlenna I guess you have already anwered this for youin later posts).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion - where is your mind? lol
> ...


 :lol: That has to be it, what else is there.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > My Harmony interchangeable knitting needles arrived in the mail today and all I can do is drool! They are so beautiful. I love things made out of wood, anyway, and will often buy wooden jewelry as a souvenir while traveling rather than gold or silver. I wonder what a psychiatrist would make out of that?? :roll:
> ...


Glad to hear you're a wood lover, too, Sorlenna. My DH worked in a shipyard building small boats when he was just out of high school. Then he worked as a carpenter in a large department store in Washington, DC, until he started working for the government and worked his way into a management position. Every time we pass a lumber yard or see a truck on the highway loaded with boards, etc., I know he drools. The neighbors used to tease us about all the sheds, treehouses, and playhouses we had in the backyard. He was always building something. :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


NanaCaren, I've heard that story, too. I once saw a wind chime made out of mismatched spoons in a gift shop in California. I admired it so much, but my DH said, "Oh, I could make one of those for you." That was back in 1981 on our first visit to California and I don't have it yet. :lol:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My mom had dental surgery so I'm just now getting on. Miss one day and I'm behind 7 pages! Great repeipts posted today. I'll try to check in later. For some reason, I just got very sleepy!


Dental surgery! You have my sympathies, just had bone grafting on Friday and I am so bruised, and still swollen but will get back to work tomorrow!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> DorisT, Okay...I'm curious...what does Ann Rule write? What kind of books? I'm like Sam...LOVE LOVE mysteries. I just finished the latest one about the White House chef (Affairs of Steak by Julie Hyzy...lots of consonants). What are really fun are the mysteries with several recipes at the end! What can be better? Mysteries and food! Unless, of course, the knitting mysteries with patterns at the end. :-o
> Carol (IL)


Carol, she writes true detective stories. She was a police officer in Seattle, WA, and her early books were about cases she worked on herself. She has written many, many books. Try one - I think you'll like her writing. The one I just read is , "Too Late to Say Goodbye," and there's a recipe for butternut squash soup at the end, a favorite of one of the victims.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

NanaCaren, I've heard that story, too. I once saw a wind chime made out of mismatched spoons in a gift shop in California. I admired it so much, but my DH said, "Oh, I could make one of those for you." That was back in 1981 on our first visit to California and I don't have it yet. :lol:[/quote]

I know what you mean. I mentioned that a butcher block counter would be nice. He made them for me, 2 years ago for christmas. It was 10 years after I had mentioned it. Most of the things he tells me he can make I'm still waiting for.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks 5mmdpns, I'll shoot them an email right now. When i saw that Tea Party sitting in my Junk folder, i actually felt a bit ill. I'll do my best to stick around!!


Siouxann, as someone else on the TP said, it's just as easy to follow along by going to Watched Topics. It saves having to go through all those emails in your Inbox. And to find the Latest Digest, just scroll down to the bottom of the page. I've been banned, also, and may not ask to be reinstated.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful bracelet, Maelinde!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Doris. I know he would tske me if I asked. He is the best son a mother could ask for. It's just me. Edith


DorisT said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. The nearest Michaels is an hour away. I an going to try ACMoore on Wednesday after I get my groceries. Getting old is a B>>>H. I used to just jump in the car and toodle off to wherever. Now I need to wait till someone is going where I want to go and is willing to drag the old lady along.. I could ask my son but asking has always been the same as begging for me. I know I should not feel that way but old habits are hard to break. That's enough whinning for today. Edith
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's the fruit compote recipe.

Winter Fruit Compote

350F oven/ 12 to 16 servings

1 16-ounce can sliced peaches
1 16-ounce can apriciot halves
1 17-ounce can pitted bing cherries
1 16-ounce can pear halves
1 can pineapple chunks
1 can mandarin oranges
1/2 box dried prunes
1/4 cup raisins or golden raisins
Lemon juice
Orange juice
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup either macaroon crumbs, gingersnap crumbs, graham cracker crumbs, cookie crumbs, or (in desperation) crumbled cornflakes

Drain the fruits, mix them gently in a buttered casserole; squeeze the lemon and orange juice over the fruits.

Combine the brown sugar and the crumbs and sprinkle them generously over the top of the casserole.

Bake for 45 minutes or longer. Serve warm or cold, with or without brandy, creme fraiche, or whipped cream.

This recpe was given to me by a friend about 15 years ago. I just noticed that it doesn't mention how much of the lemon and orange juice to use, but with that much fruit I don't think you could go wrong with the juice of a whole lemon and a whole orange.

As for the pineapple and mandarin can sizes, just use your own judgment. This is the kind of recipe that can be changed to suit yourself. All I know is that it's tasty! The drained juices can be used to make Jello if the sugars don't bother you.

And, as someone mentioned, it could be used as a topping for pound cake, too.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> NanaCaren, I've heard that story, too. I once saw a wind chime made out of mismatched spoons in a gift shop in California. I admired it so much, but my DH said, "Oh, I could make one of those for you." That was back in 1981 on our first visit to California and I don't have it yet. :lol:


I know what you mean. I mentioned that a butcher block counter would be nice. He made them for me, 2 years ago for christmas. It was 10 years after I had mentioned it. Most of the things he tells me he can make I'm still waiting for. 
[/quote]

But we love them, anyway, don't we?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Mim said:


> You know what works really great for that is the Kindle Fire. You can listen to your books on audio. I love it... I can knit, cook, work out, lie in bed, whatever and listen to my book being read to me. It's great!


I was just going to ask someone's opinion on that, Thanks


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ask4j said:



> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > On a tech topic, I've just started playing with _Portable Apps_. It's a program that turns any memory stick into a smartdrive, this means you can run your favourite programs on any computer that comes to hand.
> ...


Excuse my ignoance, but is that a USB drive or like it? My niece just gave me one last night for babysitting  like she had to pay me , but she gave it to me for my patterns and recipes  Quite a coincidence.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Neverrrrrrr MIIIIIInnnnnd. You answered my question  thanks


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> My Harmony interchangeable knitting needles arrived in the mail today and all I can do is drool! They are so beautiful. I love things made out of wood, anyway, and will often buy wooden jewelry as a souvenir while traveling rather than gold or silver. I wonder what a psychiatrist would make out of that?? :roll:


Here we are again, Doris, liking the same things! I thought it was normal, though.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> Are you thinking of Wallender? Too dreary so not for me!!


i was mjs - kenneth branagh has always been a favorite of mine and i think he is so good as wallander.

i just love mysteries - i read a lot of them -have started to read some from foreign mystery writers.

with my knitting i have not read as much - i need to get away from knitting every minute i can and pick up a book and read. reading has always been a passion of mine - i hear nothing when i am reading - i am too involved in what i am reading.

sam[/quote]

Sam you could do what I do. When I have a lot of knitting to do, I listen to audio books. Only problem is finding the books I want to "read" in audio format. I just finished listening to David Eddings' Belgariad series. I really enjoyed it, even though the narrator irritated me a bit. In my opinion he mispronounced a couple of names. Unfortunately I'll have to put my knitting down to read the Mallorean. Our library system doesn't have it in audio format. :hunf: It's a good thing we already own it.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Of course you're right ladies, I wonder what Sam was thinking????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maelinde - happy birthday to randy - tell him it is:

National Dress Up Your Pet Day 
National Hot Pastrami Sandwich Day

sam



Maelinde said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back Maelinde, Happy Birthday to Randy.
> ...


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

thewren said:


> Are you thinking of Wallender? Too dreary so not for me!!


i was mjs - kenneth branagh has always been a favorite of mine and i think he is so good as wallander.

i just love mysteries - i read a lot of them -have started to read some from foreign mystery writers.

with my knitting i have not read as much - i need to get away from knitting every minute i can and pick up a book and read. reading has always been a passion of mine - i hear nothing when i am reading - i am too involved in what i am reading.

sam[/quote]

As a child, I belonged to a book club that sent a new "Happy Hollisters" mystery every few weeks. I would start reading and never notice it had gotten dark. Mom would turn on a light so I "wouldn't go blind" and lead me to the dinner table (where I placed the book --- open of course --- next to me so I could read during dinner, often ignoring the meal completely! When my children were young, I had to settle for "light" mysteries and save the "darker" mysteries for when they were in school because I found it hard to disengage from a real thriller.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> DorisT, Okay...I'm curious...what does Ann Rule write? What kind of books? I'm like Sam...LOVE LOVE mysteries. I just finished the latest one about the White House chef (Affairs of Steak by Julie Hyzy...lots of consonants). What are really fun are the mysteries with several recipes at the end! What can be better? Mysteries and food! Unless, of course, the knitting mysteries with patterns at the end. :-o
> Carol (IL)


Have you tried Diane Mott Davidson's Goldie Schultz mysteries or The Hanna Swenson Mysteries by Johanna Fluke. Both of them have wonderful recipies along with the story.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i read a robert b parker mystery this evening - very good - one of his earlier ones - actually the second spencer novel.

i doubt if i will ever listen to books - nor have a nook - there is something about holding the book - feeling the pages - feeling the paper - i just love the feel of the book in my hands.

i don't know whzt i was thinking dandylion - just put it down to age. or maybe it was just a fugue moment.

sam


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you like my design. I'll have to leave converting it to a loom pattern to you, I'm only at the basic level with them. I could see it working with seed beads though, that might be fun.
> ...


OOH Pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks 5mmdpns, I'll shoot them an email right now. When i saw that Tea Party sitting in my Junk folder, i actually felt a bit ill. I'll do my best to stick around!!


Siouxanne, can't you just highlight the e-mail and click on "not junk"??


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks 5mmdpns, I'll shoot them an email right now. When i saw that Tea Party sitting in my Junk folder, i actually felt a bit ill. I'll do my best to stick around!!
> ...


Siouxann, you can also get the daily newsletter by clicking on the Latest Digest found at the bottom of the Knitting Daily page. It is the exact same site as the daily newsletter takes you to. You are also going to get all the Watched Topics that you have commented on by clicking on Watched Topics at the top of your page. No problems. I will have assumed that you have bookmarked into your favorites on the browser bar, the Knitting Paradise web site.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> i read a robert b parker mystery this evening - very good - one of his earlier ones - actually the second spencer novel.
> 
> i doubt if i will ever listen to books - nor have a nook - there is something about holding the book - feeling the pages - feeling the paper - i just love the feel of the book in my hands.
> 
> ...


Whoooooooah, Sam, At first I thought that you were telling me off and misstyped the word   LOLOLO 
Then I realized you were just being your usual good sport self


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren, I've heard that story, too. I once saw a wind chime made out of mismatched spoons in a gift shop in California. I admired it so much, but my DH said, "Oh, I could make one of those for you." That was back in 1981 on our first visit to California and I don't have it yet. :lol:
> ...


But we love them, anyway, don't we? [/quote]

I know what you mean. About 10 years ago my husband and I had a woodworking business. We had one chest that we made with a round top. I mentioned that I wanted one for myself, and he just told me that he was busy and if I wanted one to make it myself. I made it out of antique barn board.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dental surgery! You have my sympathies, just had bone grafting on Friday and I am so bruised, and still swollen but will get back to work tomorrow![/quote]

She was really in pain this afternoon. How much real pain or just deciding that she was going to be in pain! She is 89 and loves getting sympathy. My sis and I did get a little concerned over the bleeding. The doc said that it should stop around noon. She did sit up and drink Ensure, and her talking was really good. She has rested today, but hopefully will be more active tomorrow. The doc said she would be sore and have some pain for several weeks, and would not be completely healed for a month. It takes old people longer! You are lucky to be able to get back to work, but don't overdo. You don't won't to swell up again.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Mim said:
> 
> 
> > You know what works really great for that is the Kindle Fire. You can listen to your books on audio. I love it... I can knit, cook, work out, lie in bed, whatever and listen to my book being read to me. It's great!
> ...


Is the voice better than the one for the regular Kindle? My daughter has one and the voice is computer generated and sounds awful.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

I had a Kindle keyboard, but got a Kindle fire when they came out. I used the reading aloud some but my mind drifts so haven't tried using it with my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Two of the family got Kindles--one keyboard and the other the touch--for Christmas, but not me...I'm with Sam on the feel, the weight, etc. of holding the book. And I remember the Happy Hollisters! I was just talking to my oldest DD last night about how cool it is now to relive a lot of those childhood books with the Grand Boy and the One-Yet-to-Come. I've been sending them books and we're making a list of the ones they still need. I read the Velveteen Rabbit every year...and still cry!

I want to make a DVD of me reading some of my favorite stories to send the GBoy, too--something my SO can/should help me with (he's a photographer), as I've never asked him to make me anything and I DO deliver when he asks me to make something. So I think it's time to call in that favor. LOL


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Two of the family got Kindles--one keyboard and the other the touch--for Christmas, but not me...I'm with Sam on the feel, the weight, etc. of holding the book. And I remember the Happy Hollisters! I was just talking to my oldest DD last night about how cool it is now to relive a lot of those childhood books with the Grand Boy and the One-Yet-to-Come. I've been sending them books and we're making a list of the ones they still need. I read the Velveteen Rabbit every year...and still cry!
> 
> I want to make a DVD of me reading some of my favorite stories to send the GBoy, too--something my SO can/should help me with (he's a photographer), as I've never asked him to make me anything and I DO deliver when he asks me to make something. So I think it's time to call in that favor. LOL


DO IT!!! Your grandchildren will treasure it!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how are you people close to houston - sounds like it is a little wet there.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion - what word did i misspell? i guess it doesn't matter - i rarely tell anyone off and never in writing. sorry. i was teasing.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i doubt if i will ever listen to books - nor have a nook - there is something about holding the book - feeling the pages - feeling the paper - i just love the feel of the book in my hands.
> 
> sam


Ah but think of the feel of knitting in your hands instead! It's worth trying, I didn't think I would like it either. Still prefer books to audio but if it lets me do different knitting while almost reading, well I do. Still read a lot more books than I listen to- I love mysteries too. I am about to go and listen now while doing a micro aran sock pattern which I wouldn't otherwise have attempted.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Perhaps it's the machine gun toting squirrels she's worried about!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Yes, same thing, different name. They're a great way to make back up copies of really important files, like cake receipts and knittng patterns. Cloud storing is also worth doing. Program like _Evernote_ mean you can access you notes from any device with an internet connection, wherever you are, handy for baby-sitters!

With _PortableApps_ you're installing compact versions of programs on your usb drive, this means you can use familiar programs on other computers without havng to lug a laptop around everywhere. For example, I can edit photos using _GIMP_ on a friend's computer, regardless of whether he has the software installed, it's on my memory stick, which thanks to _PortableApps_, is now a smartdrive.

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Thanks Dave, I need to wrap my mind around this. Things are changing even faster than ever and can't seem to keep up since I no longer am working in an office, there is no one to discuss "computers" with any longer so I rely in the internet and a few techy emails which tend to be above my head these days.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, I was in pain and took pain medication ( 1 1/2 pills total) The bleeding is normal but shoulld subside and if not my oral surgeon said to wet a tea bag and put that in the area and I did and it sure helped, the tea bag was green tea. I swolle up like a chipmunk but I did not think it looked as cute as Alvin! My surgery was last Friday the 6th and I am still a little swollen, not much pain, I'd say more discomfort or twinges, however I am really bruised from my lower lip to mid neck, and I do plan to go back to work today but only until noon. Your mom is the same age as my mom and yes, they do alot to get sympathy.


pammie1234 said:


> Dental surgery! You have my sympathies, just had bone grafting on Friday and I am so bruised, and still swollen but will get back to work tomorrow!


She was really in pain this afternoon. How much real pain or just deciding that she was going to be in pain! She is 89 and loves getting sympathy. My sis and I did get a little concerned over the bleeding. The doc said that it should stop around noon. She did sit up and drink Ensure, and her talking was really good. She has rested today, but hopefully will be more active tomorrow. The doc said she would be sore and have some pain for several weeks, and would not be completely healed for a month. It takes old people longer! You are lucky to be able to get back to work, but don't overdo. You don't won't to swell up again.[/quote]


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


Take your time with it and all will be well. The great thing is _PortableApps_ is free, and there are free versions of both _Evernote_ and Amazon's cloud storage system, so it will cost you nothing.

I can't recommend _Evernote_ too highly, it's the best note-keeper and web-clipper I've found. But do take the time to read the instructions, they are in English and not Geek-Speak, but the system does take a bit of understanding; not because it's cranky, it's because it's so versatile!

Good luck with it, I'm sure you'll have fun.
Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, All, for the advice on how to stay in touch after being 'banned'. I'm sure I won't be left out in the cold, but it is just so darned frustrating to have it happen! I was beating myself up all yesterday for being so careless. Thanks again, Sue


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks, All, for the advice on how to stay in touch after being 'banned'. I'm sure I won't be left out in the cold, but it is just so darned frustrating to have it happen! I was beating myself up all yesterday for being so careless. Thanks again, Sue


We'd all miss you terribly if you weren't able to keep up with the chatter and join in!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> DorisT, Okay...I'm curious...what does Ann Rule write? What kind of books? I'm like Sam...LOVE LOVE mysteries. I just finished the latest one about the White House chef (Affairs of Steak by Julie Hyzy...lots of consonants). What are really fun are the mysteries with several recipes at the end! What can be better? Mysteries and food! Unless, of course, the knitting mysteries with patterns at the end. :-o
> Carol (IL)


I love the Diane Mott Davidson mysteries, the recipes are fabulous...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Two of the family got Kindles--one keyboard and the other the touch--for Christmas, but not me...I'm with Sam on the feel, the weight, etc. of holding the book. And I remember the Happy Hollisters! I was just talking to my oldest DD last night about how cool it is now to relive a lot of those childhood books with the Grand Boy and the One-Yet-to-Come. I've been sending them books and we're making a list of the ones they still need. I read the Velveteen Rabbit every year...and still cry!
> 
> I want to make a DVD of me reading some of my favorite stories to send the GBoy, too--something my SO can/should help me with (he's a photographer), as I've never asked him to make me anything and I DO deliver when he asks me to make something. So I think it's time to call in that favor. LOL


Does anyone remember The Little Lame Prince? or a title like that? That's the one that used to make me cry, yet I would read it over and over. My older son's favorite was Mike Mulligan and his Steam Shovel. DH would read to the kids every night and that was the favorite.

I hope your SO makes some DVDs for you, Sorlenna.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Clocking in this morning at 6;30am Still dark outside so today perhaps will not be as warm as it has been for a few days(80 deg) I am suffering with sinus from the Santanas and had to sit up most of the night to breathe. Tai chi practice today. Lawndales new senior center to open on January 21. Looking forward to that. Perhaps I will participate in demonstrations for the open house. I have taxi vouchers which enable me to get there. Without my car my hands are tied. I hope to get some knit pick needles the end of this month. Everyone seems to love them so. 
I saw a sweater that I think I will try. My only attempt at a sweater did not turn out to fit well-sleeves way to long. I am continuing to work on my afghan and have started on wristlets. Wednesday I am going to Joannes again as I didn't get to participate in after Christmas sales. Dave can you explain a little more about how you cloud store and use the evernote and other such programs, I am technologically challenged. I would like to create some permanent files such as you discussed. Also saw a coat in Womans world magazine that I would like to attempt, if I can find a similar pattern. Sam and Sue I too enjoy mysteries and read approximately one/day so fast outstrip the available ones. One of my favorite authors was Helen McKinnes who wrote sometime ago about the WWII always an average person enmeshing in undercover and secret machinations. I believe that she was English if I remember properly. I have never heard of the authors that you mentioned, so maybe they are not distributed here. Any way
we circulate all of our paperbacks among the seniors. I just read a series about a family which extended for twelve volumes with a mystery persisting through all. Each was about a differnet character who belonged to an extended family who adopted many wayward children and became very wealthy while maintaining close family ties in a very small town in the West. An excellent series written by a number of different authors but maintaining the storyline of the Colton Family. Romantic too for those who like that. Also I don't understand what one does that would get them banned. I don't remember any mention of that in the introduction about the thread. I really like this thread so would't want to get banned. Marge.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Clocking in this morning at 6;30am Still dark outside so today perhaps will not be as warm as it has been for a few days(80 deg) I am suffering with sinus from the Santanas and had to sit up most of the night to breathe. Tai chi practice today. Lawndales new senior center to open on January 21. Looking forward to that. Perhaps I will participate in demonstrations for the open house. I have taxi vouchers which enable me to get there. Without my car my hands are tied. I hope to get some knit pick needles the end of this month. Everyone seems to love them so.
> I saw a sweater that I think I will try. My only attempt at a sweater did not turn out to fit well-sleeves way to long. I am continuing to work on my afghan and have started on wristlets. Wednesday I am going to Joannes again as I didn't get to participate in after Christmas sales. Dave can you explain a little more about how you cloud store and use the evernote and other such programs, I am technologically challenged. I would like to create some permanent files such as you discussed. Also saw a coat in Womans world magazine that I would like to attempt, if I can find a similar pattern. Sam and Sue I too enjoy mysteries and read approximately one/day so fast outstrip the available ones. One of my favorite authors was Helen McKinnes who wrote sometime ago about the WWII always an average person enmeshing in undercover and secret machinations. I believe that she was English if I remember properly. I have never heard of the authors that you mentioned, so maybe they are not distributed here. Any way
> we circulate all of our paperbacks among the seniors. I just read a series about a family which extended for twelve volumes with a mystery persisting through all. Each was about a differnet character who belonged to an extended family who adopted many wayward children and became very wealthy while maintaining close family ties in a very small town in the West. An excellent series written by a number of different authors but maintaining the storyline of the Colton Family. Romantic too for those who like that. Also I don't understand what one does that would get them banned. I don't remember any mention of that in the introduction about the thread. I really like this thread so would't want to get banned. Marge.


Hope your sinuses clear, it can be very frustrating when they get blocked.

Cloud storage is where you upload your files to a remote server to keep them. The easiest way to think of it as an extra disk drive, they difference being that this is 'out there'. To access your files, you go online and download them over the internet. This is a great way to protect your important files, since they are secure should your computer break down, or if you lose it. It's also useful if you use computers in more than one location, you can access your files from any computer with an internet connection.

Most service providers charge, but quite a few offer free starter packages, Amazon is one of these. If you are canny, you can split your archive so one has your knitting patterns, another your cross stitch designs, another your cookery notes and so on, this way they all stay under the limit for free accounts. _The Lad_ and his cohorts have loads of accounts, how they keep track of what they've stowed where I'll never know, but it means they can access their files anywhere there's a connection.

_Evernote_ is a note-keeper, organiser and web-clipper. You can store, text, pictures and web pages on it. For example, if you see a pattern on the web and want to copy it for yu own use, you simply highlight the area you want to clip and send it to your account, rather like like you would cut a page out of a magazine and past it into a scrap book. But you can also create notes, by cutting and pasting text and pictures in virtually any format into a new note in your Evernote account. You can also email items to your account directly, you are given your own email address for your account. You can also email direct from your account, so if somebody asks your fruit bun receipt, you can send it direct from your account. You can also print out direct from your account. The clever thing is the system for adding tags to entries so you can find them quickly and easily. But the cleverest thing of all is that you can access your account and all its contents from anywhere on almost any device, from a mobile phone to a pc. The free package allows you to upload up to 60Mb per month, that's 30,000 text docunents, or quite a lot. Even with quite a few photos, I rarely use more than 10% of my monthly allowance.

I've only scratched the surface, the best thing is to go to the website and have a look for yourself. Do download the manual, it explains how the system works very clearly.

http://www.evernote.com

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marge, most people do not get "banned" from the Knitting Paradise. What happened with the one gal here, was that when her daily newsletter from Knitting Paradise came into her email, she mistakenly clicked on "junk" instead of "delete". What will happen then, is that her computer will send Knitting Paradise a notice not to send her anymore of the daily newsletters. It takes approximately two months before the computers reset themselves and in effect "override" the junk status. Every computer program has been set up this way. 
If you go against the rules and regulations that Knitting Paradise has set out as guidelines, then they can "ban" you from being on Knitting Paradise. Some of those who have been "banned" have used extremely foul language. From what I have seen/read of what you post, you dont fit the category of being in danger of getting banned.
The rules and regulations can be found here. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I just did a search for The Little Lame Prince and what did I find? The entire book is online and I was able to read it. It was written in the 1870's by an English woman.

I didn't cry this time--guess I've grown up? Ha!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Mmmm fresh homemade bead with marmalade.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> dandylion - what word did i misspell? i guess it doesn't matter - i rarely tell anyone off and never in writing. sorry. i was teasing.
> 
> sam


Sam, I wouldn't dare tell you, especially since I was making it all up, anyway


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sue, seeing as how we have so many similar likes and dislikes, you must be the sister I never had. Actually, I had a sister who was born when I was about four years old, but she passed away when she was only six months old.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I just got home from a great breakfast with a friend and we laughed so hard about her IPOD and facebook, etc. She has two LLapso Apso (sp) doggies I take care of for her when she and DH are gone. 
On the way home I stopped at the grocery and picked up a few things, including an inexpensive toy for Izzy. I wanted to keep her busy while I dust mopped the kitchen. The toy lasted until I got the dustmop out and then the fight was on between it and Izzy. She is only interested in playing with things that fight back  
I think the word is out in catdom that "the way to make this lady really like you is to act like a dog" I've only let two cats move in with me and they both act more like dogs than cats. That's just in my limitied experience and opinion.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Adding a ribbed cuff on my soon to be finished 1st bsj. I have cast on and done 1 row on my second. I can't believe how much I enjoyed this pattern. I also have bought Cat Bordhi's Anemone Hat. Can't wait to start it. It really looks fun!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sue, seeing as how we have so many similar likes and dislikes, you must be the sister I never had. Actually, I had a sister who was born when I was about four years old, but she passed away when she was only six months old.


do you believe in reincarnation? OOPPS! I may have just crossed the line of our rules. Maybe you'd better not answer me on here.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Better squirrels than some people I know!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > On a tech topic, I've just started playing with _Portable Apps_. It's a program that turns any memory stick into a smartdrive, this means you can run your favourite programs on any computer that comes to hand.
> ...


I also use open office rather than buying Word. Works fine for me.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT, Okay...I'm curious...what does Ann Rule write? What kind of books? I'm like Sam...LOVE LOVE mysteries. I just finished the latest one about the White House chef (Affairs of Steak by Julie Hyzy...lots of consonants). What are really fun are the mysteries with several recipes at the end! What can be better? Mysteries and food! Unless, of course, the knitting mysteries with patterns at the end. :-o
> ...


Now there is also a Hanna recipe book.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Clocking in this morning at 6;30am Still dark outside so today perhaps will not be as warm as it has been for a few days(80 deg) I am suffering with sinus from the Santanas and had to sit up most of the night to breathe. Tai chi practice today. Lawndales new senior center to open on January 21. Looking forward to that. Perhaps I will participate in demonstrations for the open house. I have taxi vouchers which enable me to get there. Without my car my hands are tied. I hope to get some knit pick needles the end of this month. Everyone seems to love them so.
> I saw a sweater that I think I will try. My only attempt at a sweater did not turn out to fit well-sleeves way to long. I am continuing to work on my afghan and have started on wristlets. Wednesday I am going to Joannes again as I didn't get to participate in after Christmas sales. Dave can you explain a little more about how you cloud store and use the evernote and other such programs, I am technologically challenged. I would like to create some permanent files such as you discussed. Also saw a coat in Womans world magazine that I would like to attempt, if I can find a similar pattern. Sam and Sue I too enjoy mysteries and read approximately one/day so fast outstrip the available ones. One of my favorite authors was Helen McKinnes who wrote sometime ago about the WWII always an average person enmeshing in undercover and secret machinations. I believe that she was English if I remember properly. I have never heard of the authors that you mentioned, so maybe they are not distributed here. Any way
> we circulate all of our paperbacks among the seniors. I just read a series about a family which extended for twelve volumes with a mystery persisting through all. Each was about a differnet character who belonged to an extended family who adopted many wayward children and became very wealthy while maintaining close family ties in a very small town in the West. An excellent series written by a number of different authors but maintaining the storyline of the Colton Family. Romantic too for those who like that. Also I don't understand what one does that would get them banned. I don't remember any mention of that in the introduction about the thread. I really like this thread so would't want to get banned. Marge.


Helen MacInnes was English, married to Gilbert Highet who taught English at Columbia I think. The movie from what may have been her first book, Above suspicion, is very good.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I picked up a different yarn to play with in the sales, so I thought I'd make an egg cosy for my octopus!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54124-1.html

I hope it brightens your day!
Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My son and I live in a moble home park. A pretty nice one at that. We have 50 feet between homes so there is privacy. We have 2 bathrooms and 3 bedrooms and a nice deck to enjoy when the weather is good. Hope you find something suitable soon. Be patient and don't just settle. Good hunting! Edith


Dori Sage said:


> It is now almost 4:00 p.m. and just got back from house hunting. The one story condos are just awful. The buildings are old and run-down. I did see one townhouse which is large and in good condition on the inside. But it is a tri-level. And dark, and no greenery. There are lots of short pays but that could take 4-6 months to get an offer accepted and there is no guarantee that that will happen. So I'm going to go out to Ventura to a senior mobile home park on Monday and see what's available there. Wish me luck.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You did mean bread, didn't you? Edith


NanaCaren said:


> Mmmm fresh homemade bead with marmalade.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - this is my favorite so far - how perfect is that - great egg cups - great cozy.

sam



FireballDave said:


> I picked up a different yarn to play with in the sales, so I thought I'd make an egg cosy for my octopus!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54124-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - this is my favorite so far - how perfect is that - great egg cups - great cozy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam, it's also the simplest to make. Do look out for this fun yarn, I reckon I'll get at least six cosies out of one 50g ball. I couldn't resist the octopus egg cups, they're just too cute!

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Edith M said:


> You did mean bread, didn't you? Edith
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


Now here's where the term "knit picking" comes in handy.

Really had never heard of the author Johanna Fluke or her Hannah book series. I would have thought, how British, making a series on food recipes. So I looked it up, a big tip off was the mention of Macalester College, and wow she grew up just south of the Twin Cities in what is fast becoming known as an artist's community for retireds of all ages on Pepin Lake. They have the best garage sales in late spring, you can spend the whole day venturing from one sale to another. Now why she would leave such a beautiful area for....California, one wonders, sunny beaches, summer all year 'round, naah can't be that, you need winter to be inspired.l


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > You did mean bread, didn't you? Edith
> ...


I listen to streaming radio from Minneapolis and love it. And all of the music and cultural events in the area!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Just a side interest, there is a current topic called Spiral Knitting where there are now 7 pages of ohs, ahhs & how beautifuls, "whilst" we wait for the author in Australia to awaken in a few hours. Will she be surprised.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53768-1.html


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Edith M said:


> You did mean bread, didn't you? Edith
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


OPPS  yes I did mean bread


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

mjs said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I don't really have anything to say. I just want to keep this post.

Also, Izzy is lying on my desk between me and my keyboard, watching my curser on the screen. I'm waiting to see what she might do? Oh, I guess she doesn't like the idea of my typing. Maybe I'm moving too much for her highness.  She just got down


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dandylion, she is obviously not enthralled with your new style of "play" toys!! I think she may have gone off to check out your yarn supply! haha, or get the mop!! haha 
My SIL has got one of those lazer toys for her cat and the cat goes crazy chasing the little dot of light around. I guess it is one thing that they are able to see. Their dog also pounces on it except when the dot is on the cat!! haha, cats rule!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i doubt if i will ever listen to books - nor have a nook - there is something about holding the book - feeling the pages - feeling the paper - i just love the feel of the book in my hands.
> ...


Yes!! I love the feeling of a good book in my hands. But I also love the feeling if a wonderful yarn in my hands too!! I'm trying to get an afghan done for my niece, and it feels like it's taking forever (I've been working on it since the end of June--Will be California King size when I'm done.) I was going through withdrawals from reading! Once I started listening to books, it seems to go a bit faster, as long as I stick to action/adventure and Sci-Fi/Fantasy and mysteries. Books that normally would make me want to stay up all night and read them, keep me awake enough to keep my knitting going.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dandylion, she is obviously not enthralled with your new style of "play" toys!! I think she may have gone off to check out your yarn supply! haha, or get the mop!! haha
> My SIL has got one of those lazer toys for her cat and the cat goes crazy chasing the little dot of light around. I guess it is one thing that they are able to see. Their dog also pounces on it except when the dot is on the cat!! haha, cats rule!


Seh is so funny. Her favorite toy is a plastic straw with a flexable neck. It doesn't just role because I bent the neck and it sort of jumps around. She will play with that until she loses under or in back of something. 

Bye the Way, all of my Canadian friends, when I was at the store today a big red Maple leaf jumped in front of me from the beer wall. It was Moldon Canadian, Lager beer. "The beer of the NHL" I had to buy it and it is now chilled enough to drink. 
It's quite light for a lager and quite tasty. Just so you know


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dandylion, she is obviously not enthralled with your new style of "play" toys!! I think she may have gone off to check out your yarn supply! haha, or get the mop!! haha
> ...


You mean Molson Canadian which is a very popular beer here in Canada. Molson is a big sponsor for NHL and other hockey leagues around the country. They are also sponsors for Indy 500 races. My brother drinks Molson. Molson Canadian is partnered with Coors to produce beers.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I picked up a different yarn to play with in the sales, so I thought I'd make an egg cosy for my octopus!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54124-1.html
> 
> ...


I love that one! It does look like an old-style swim cap


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


You are exactly correct. Please excuse the typo  
I'll recognize it from now on.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

After lots of experiments, I think I have down and uploaded one of the cutes videos I've seen lately. I hope this works because All Y'ALL have to see this


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

No problems Dandylion. We Canadians are pretty proud of that red maple leaf on the Molson Canadian beer!! Going to watch your video now!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

On iPad, can't open.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> No problems Dandylion. We Canadians are pretty proud of that red maple leaf on the Molson Canadian beer!! Going to watch your video now!


I hope you can view it. I am still not sure how I got it on here ----


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> On iPad, can't open.


Oh, I'm so sorry. It is an Adobe video I think. If that helps. It is a toy collie trying to play tag with a baby, and in the end the collie comes up and kisses the baby. 
It came from a posting on facebook from a site called GodVine.com (this is also a guesstimate )


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion - i can't open your video - i must be doing something wrong. i tried media player but no luck. oh well.

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> dandylion - i can't open your video - i must be doing something wrong. i tried media player but no luck. oh well.
> 
> sam


sorry Sam. I did it from my very old desk top. It is probably my fault that you can't get it.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

dandylion said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion - i can't open your video - i must be doing something wrong. i tried media player but no luck. oh well.
> ...


it opened in realplayer for me.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ceili said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


this is the longest site I've ever seen, but I'm taking a chance 

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.godvine.com%2FOverly-Excited-Dog-and-Adorable-Baby-Play-Together-738.html&h=gAQEa5dqmAQFUVSXWv0DIa1oaJrWskCuU5kdZZNALCbXw3A


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

And I really, really, really appologize for starting this mess. 
Except that I just watched it again, and I LOVE this dog.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I picked up a different yarn to play with in the sales, so I thought I'd make an egg cosy for my octopus!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54124-1.html
> 
> ...


Oh Dave I love it!!!!! It is perfect with the octopus.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> And I really, really, really appologize for starting this mess.
> Except that I just watched it again, and I LOVE this dog.


What a cute video those two will definitely be friends for life!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Me too Sam! It made me smile )



thewren said:


> dave - this is my favorite so far - how perfect is that - great egg cups - great cozy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :-D :-D


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Just a side interest, there is a current topic called Spiral Knitting where there are now 7 pages of ohs, ahhs & how beautifuls, "whilst" we wait for the author in Australia to awaken in a few hours. Will she be surprised.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53768-1.html


AMAZING! Now I want t learn spiral knitting!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


AWWWE! way cute!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

According to Hallmark Cards, to-day is _National Step in a Puddle and Splash Your Friend Day_. Beware, a lot of children have been waiting all year for this to come around!

http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/holidays/2012-01/#!national-step-in-a-puddle-and-splash-your-friend-

More fun for us grown-ups is that to-day is also _Hot Toddy Day_, this is one of my favourites on a cold Winter evening:

*Hot Bacardi Toddy

Ingredients:*
1 oz (30ml) Bacardi white rum
1 tbsp (15ml) clear honey
2 tsp (10ml) lemon juice
6 fl. oz (170ml) hot weak black tea

*To Make:*
Coat the bottom of a glass mug with the honey. Add the lemon juice and Bacardi.

Make a cup of weak black tea and pour into the glass mug and stir well.

_You can use dark rum if you prefer, but I think Bacardi works better_

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> According to Hallmark Cards, to-day is _National Step in a Puddle and Splash Your Friend Day_. Beware, a lot of children have been waiting all year for this to come around!
> 
> http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/holidays/2012-01/#!national-step-in-a-puddle-and-splash-your-friend-
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up a different yarn to play with in the sales, so I thought I'd make an egg cosy for my octopus!
> ...


Thanks Sandy, it's the easiest thing to make, the fluffy yarn knits up in next-to-no-time on 4.5mm needles.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up a different yarn to play with in the sales, so I thought I'd make an egg cosy for my octopus!
> ...


Thanks, I fell in love with the _Ollie the Octopus_ egg cups as soon as I saw them in my local kitchenware store, when I saw how the yarn knitted up, I just knew they were made for each other.

Anyone for brekkers by the paddling pool?

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Brekkers by the pool does sound lovely. 

I found meyer lemons, never seen them at walmart before. I was looking for blood oranges. I try to get the teens to try different types of food they normally eat.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> According to Hallmark Cards, to-day is _National Step in a Puddle and Splash Your Friend Day_. Beware, a lot of children have been waiting all year for this to come around!
> 
> http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/holidays/2012-01/#!national-step-in-a-puddle-and-splash-your-friend-
> 
> ...


Oh, Dave, you don't know how welcome this is! I just told a friend to make some tea with honey and lemon for her lingering cold. We laughed about splashing bourbon in it. Now I have a recipe to send to her. I can imagine several liquors to lace it with, but will definitely try the rum. My friend and I thank you


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Kerryn, Thanks for posting the site for spiril knitting, her blanket is amazing. 
I'm glad you were able to view the video and enjoyed it. It was so frustrating trying to post it.

Dave, I was up until the wee hours of the morning and back up at 7:30 am. Why, I don't know ! But, brekkers by the pool sounds so enticing! Is there room for all of us????


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

No puddles around here Dave. We got another blizzard in overnight. Roads and highways are all closed. No school buses running. Trees are all white with snow. Got a two foot high bank of snow across the end of the driveway from the snowplow leavings as it plowed out the street. Think it is a good day to sit in my rocking chair with a hot drink!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> No puddles around here Dave. We got another blizzard in overnight. Roads and highways are all closed. No school buses running. Trees are all white with snow. Got a two foot high bank of snow across the end of the driveway from the snowplow leavings as it plowed out the street.  Think it is a good day to sit in my rocking chair with a hot drink!!


And here in eastern Virginia, we only have rain to look forward to with temps in the 50's F. As warm as it's been so far, we won't see any snow this winter. I don't mind a SMALL snowstorm once in a while since I don't have to go to work! And it is pretty falling!
JuneK


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> According to Hallmark Cards, to-day is _National Step in a Puddle and Splash Your Friend Day_. Beware, a lot of children have been waiting all year for this to come around!
> 
> http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/holidays/2012-01/#!national-step-in-a-puddle-and-splash-your-friend-
> 
> ...


Dave, this is perfect for when you have a cold. My Dad used to make what he called a Hot Toddy when I had a cold, but he used hot water, whiskey, lemon and honey. It put you to sleep and the next morning your cold was much better. I like rum better than whiskey so I'll hang on to your recipe for next time I'm "under the weather."


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > No puddles around here Dave. We got another blizzard in overnight. Roads and highways are all closed. No school buses running. Trees are all white with snow. Got a two foot high bank of snow across the end of the driveway from the snowplow leavings as it plowed out the street. Think it is a good day to sit in my rocking chair with a hot drink!!
> ...


Oh, June, we in Northern VA had the most beautiful snow fall on Monday. I was in CVS with a friend, and when we checked out and went out to the car it was falling in huge flakes. So beautiful!! Everyone was surprised -- even the weathermen. Wish we had had it Christmas Day!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sue, I love that video. I've seen it before but it bears repeating. Don't you just love to hear babies laugh like that?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I made Limoncello with those wonderful Meyer Lemons and gave it as gift to some of my friends. I got rave reviews!


NanaCaren said:


> Brekkers by the pool does sound lovely.
> 
> I found meyer lemons, never seen them at walmart before. I was looking for blood oranges. I try to get the teens to try different types of food they normally eat.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sue, I love that video. I've seen it before but it bears repeating. Don't you just love to hear babies laugh like that?


Yes, I do! My grandniece (we'll call her Tatum) (cause that's her name) and I, used to start out with just a phony little ho ho ho, and we would end up laughing so hard tears were in our eyes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I made Limoncello with those wonderful Meyer Lemons and gave it as gift to some of my friends. I got rave reviews!
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


I will have to try it out. I'm making lemon squares for my mom, it is her favorite. Might even attempt some marmalade as it is my fav.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds delicious!


NanaCaren said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > I made Limoncello with those wonderful Meyer Lemons and gave it as gift to some of my friends. I got rave reviews!
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Sue, I love that video. I've seen it before but it bears repeating. Don't you just love to hear babies laugh like that?
> ...


You must be the best Auntie that ever was!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Most of the time we have fun, but she has told me on occasion that I was "mean" when I said "no". She is very hard to say no to, however, and she easily moves on to something that gets a big yes out of me 
Children, are great manipulators, even though they are sometimes very , very obvious about it


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> According to Hallmark Cards, to-day is _National Step in a Puddle and Splash Your Friend Day_. Beware, a lot of children have been waiting all year for this to come around!
> 
> http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/holidays/2012-01/#!national-step-in-a-puddle-and-splash-your-friend-
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Might try lime as I like lime over lemon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't apologize dandylion - i loved it - and yes - the dog is wonderful.

sam



dandylion said:


> And I really, really, really appologize for starting this mess.
> Except that I just watched it again, and I LOVE this dog.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion - where did i miss the site - i saw the blanket but not the pattern. or maybe there wasn't a pattern given. i think the spiral knitting looks like fun.

sam



dandylion said:


> Kerryn, Thanks for posting the site for spiril knitting, her blanket is amazing.
> I'm glad you were able to view the video and enjoyed it. It was so frustrating trying to post it.
> 
> Dave, I was up until the wee hours of the morning and back up at 7:30 am. Why, I don't know ! But, brekkers by the pool sounds so enticing! Is there room for all of us????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what makes meyer lemoms different from other lemons?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Brekkers by the pool does sound lovely.
> 
> I found meyer lemons, never seen them at walmart before. I was looking for blood oranges. I try to get the teens to try different types of food they normally eat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that is my cue to say - "do you have a recipe for limoncello that you would like to share?

sam



patocenizo said:


> I made Limoncello with those wonderful Meyer Lemons and gave it as gift to some of my friends. I got rave reviews!
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> dandylion - where did i miss the site - i saw the blanket but not the pattern. or maybe there wasn't a pattern given. i think the spiral knitting looks like fun.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I think that is the ten stitch pattern, isn't it? You can find it on Ravelry under "Ten Stitch Twist," I believe--I saved that pattern a while back but haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what makes meyer lemoms different from other lemons?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


For me it is just something I wanted the teens to taste. The meyer lemon is sweeter and less acidic than regular lemons. Not to mention the deep yellow color of the skin. 
Next will be key lime, unless I find the blood oranges first.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For me it is just something I wanted the teens to taste. The meyer lemon is sweeter and less acidic than regular lemons. Not to mention the deep yellow color of the skin.
> Next will be key lime, unless I find the blood oranges first.


Blood oranges are superb! Around here, though, it's usually the kids trying to get ME to try something new. Heh. I'm a picky eater, whereas they'll try just about anything.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i found it and downloaded it - i think it would make a great baby blanket.

sam

I think that is the ten stitch pattern, isn't it? You can find it on Ravelry under "Ten Stitch Twist," I believe--I saved that pattern a while back but haven't tried it out yet.[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > For me it is just something I wanted the teens to taste. The meyer lemon is sweeter and less acidic than regular lemons. Not to mention the deep yellow color of the skin.
> ...


I was taught to try things once if I don't like it then don't eat it again. My 2 youngest don't like to try many new things, they're like the hubby. I figure if I get them eating different varieties they might try new things easier.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

blood oranges really make me cringe - have never tried one -don't think i could get past the red - oranges are to be orange in my mind. i do eat liver though - maybe that makes up for it.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was taught to try things once if I don't like it then don't eat it again. My 2 youngest don't like to try many new things, they're like the hubby. I figure if I get them eating different varieties they might try new things easier.


When I was a kid, I had to eat a lot of things I don't like...so now that I'm in charge of what comes into the kitchen, I figure I have the right to be picky! I do try new things, but I have to know what they are!

Sam, you might want to try something with blood orange juice (pretty sure that's sold in bottles) to check out the flavor. They really are delicious in my opinion.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

When we were kids my dad would make us try a spoonful of something new & each time we complained an another spoonful was added & each added spoonful got bigger.
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > According to Hallmark Cards, to-day is _National Step in a Puddle and Splash Your Friend Day_. Beware, a lot of children have been waiting all year for this to come around!
> ...


Bourbon is good, but white rum just seems to work better with tea. The only way to discover which you like best is to experiment... and drink the failures to drown the cold germs!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

You really must try the blood oranges Sam, even if you have to close your eyes to do it, they have a brilliant intense flavour.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Kerryn, Thanks for posting the site for spiril knitting, her blanket is amazing.
> I'm glad you were able to view the video and enjoyed it. It was so frustrating trying to post it.
> 
> Dave, I was up until the wee hours of the morning and back up at 7:30 am. Why, I don't know ! But, brekkers by the pool sounds so enticing! Is there room for all of us????


With a cold snap being threatened by the Met Office, I'm dreaming of Summer holidays!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > According to Hallmark Cards, to-day is _National Step in a Puddle and Splash Your Friend Day_. Beware, a lot of children have been waiting all year for this to come around!
> ...


Why wait until you catch a cold? The vitamin C in the lemons is a preventative measure, that's my story and I'm sticking with it!

Dave


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> blood oranges really make me cringe - have never tried one -don't think i could get past the red - oranges are to be orange in my mind. i do eat liver though - maybe that makes up for it.
> 
> sam


Sam, live a little and try them. Like Ruby Red grapefruits, I promise you that they are sweeter and maybe a little juicier than regular oranges. You will get past the name when you see the beautiful inside of the orange. :thumbup:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

It's rainy and dreary in Indy today, so I met niece in-law and friend at the movies. We saw New Years Eve. I had the feeling I had seen it before. I wonder ???~~~~~~~

Dave, Your story that you are "sticking to it" remark I first saw long ago in Dan Jenkins' book Baja Oklahoma. Have you ever read it? It was so funny! He also included the 10 stages of drunkenness and the 10 best country song titles

some of the stages of drunkenness were bullet proof and invisible  
The one country song title that stuck with me all of these
years is : "If the phone don't ring, you know it's me" 

He may have not been the first to use that term, but I've always remembered it because a wife found her husband just coming in from an al night drunk, but pretended he had slept in the porch swing all night so he would not wake her up when he got home. She had him dead to rights, but he stuck to his ----- LIE.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

dandylion said:


> It's rainy and dreary in Indy today, so I met niece in-law and friend at the movies. We saw New Years Eve. I had the feeling I had seen it before. I wonder ???~~~~~~~
> 
> Dave, Your story that you are "sticking to it" remark I first saw long ago in Dan Jenkins' book Baja Oklahoma. Have you ever read it? It was so funny! He also included the 10 stages of drunkenness and the 10 best country song titles
> 
> ...


She had put the "swing in the attic" but he says "That's my story and I'm sticking to it.".


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > blood oranges really make me cringe - have never tried one -don't think i could get past the red - oranges are to be orange in my mind. i do eat liver though - maybe that makes up for it.
> ...


Sorry folks, I am with Sam on this one. Red is not meant for oranges. Saw a cut blood red orange once and my stomach revolted because here was this orange, and it was bleeding. (Dont do the liver thing either, I will leave that to Sam).


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Take your time with it and all will be well. The great thing is _PortableApps_ is free, and there are free versions of both _Evernote_ and Amazon's cloud storage system, so it will cost you nothing.


Hiya Dave,

Randy does have PortableApps installed on his Android Tablet. I had a feeling he might. He's going to install it on mine as well. Now that we got working Androids, they're awesome.

He's been working on my new Acer Aspire that he got me for Christmas. I'm still not allowed to use it yet, cuz he's not done "playing" with it. Well, he's not done installing everything to work with Linux. We don't use Windows anymore - everything is Linux around here. Haven't had a Linux computer crash since he installed it. Only have to reboot on very rare occasions.

It is good to be married to a geek. I might consider renting him out for parties.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I am suffering with sinus from the Santanas and had to sit up most of the night to breathe. Marge.


Marge,

Hope you get to feeling better. I can totally empathize with you right now. We've all got it over here, too. Sending healing energy your way my friend.

I'm just now getting over it, Randy is just now getting it, and our youngest kitty Tatiana is down with a sinus virus, too.

The vet thinks we're all passing it back and forth. The irony is that Tati has to eat 6 Lysine treats every day to help her with the infection. We have to give her these treats whether she is good or bad, and she's been a naughty Tati the last couple of days. Boy will she be bummed when she no longer has to eat those treats.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Sam---if you went to that thread she posted the directions on page 8 or 9. It looks like it would be fun to play with
Dandylion--I can't take credit for posting it though
I think she's quite the artist!



thewren said:


> dandylion - where did i miss the site - i saw the blanket but not the pattern. or maybe there wasn't a pattern given. i think the spiral knitting looks like fun.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I picked up a different yarn to play with in the sales, so I thought I'd make an egg cosy for my octopus!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54124-1.html
> 
> ...


It did brighten my day! That is so cute.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> It's rainy and dreary in Indy today, so I met niece in-law and friend at the movies. We saw New Years Eve. I had the feeling I had seen it before. I wonder ???~~~~~~~
> 
> Dave, Your story that you are "sticking to it" remark I first saw long ago in Dan Jenkins' book Baja Oklahoma. Have you ever read it? It was so funny! He also included the 10 stages of drunkenness and the 10 best country song titles
> 
> ...


I've not read the book, although it's now on the list!

The phrase has been around for years, I thhink it dates back to a music hall comedy routne, I have a vague memory of it being said by Moore Marriott in one of Will Hay's films in the 1930s, but I could be mistaken.

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion - where did i miss the site - i saw the blanket but not the pattern. or maybe there wasn't a pattern given. i think the spiral knitting looks like fun.
> ...


It is a ten stitch pattern by frankie brown on Ravelry


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dandylion, she is obviously not enthralled with your new style of "play" toys!! I think she may have gone off to check out your yarn supply! haha, or get the mop!! haha
> My SIL has got one of those lazer toys for her cat and the cat goes crazy chasing the little dot of light around. I guess it is one thing that they are able to see. Their dog also pounces on it except when the dot is on the cat!! haha, cats rule!


My youngest cat Tatiana loves the laser pointer. She still hasn't figured it out that it isn't tangible. Our oldest cat Osiris doesn't seem to care to chase it - but then he's 13. Tati is 4, so she's just a kid. 

In fact, they're both sleeping in one cat bed all snuggled up to each other. You'd think they were litter mates if it weren't for the huge age difference.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


So I guess steak tartare is off the menu?

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> After lots of experiments, I think I have down and uploaded one of the cutes videos I've seen lately. I hope this works because All Y'ALL have to see this


Have you seen the video on YouTube called "Surprised Kitty"? It won cutest cat on Animal Planet. It is really cute and funny.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For me it is just something I wanted the teens to taste. The meyer lemon is sweeter and less acidic than regular lemons. Not to mention the deep yellow color of the skin.
> Next will be key lime, unless I find the blood oranges first.


Have you tried Clementines yet? They're a type of tangerine and so delicious. They're often sold in 3 or 5 pound packages under the name Cuties.

At Christmas we brought some over to Randy's dad's house and our nephews and niece just loved them. We brought 3 pounds over and they were gone by the time we left.

Most kids love them - even adult kids!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, you might want to try something with blood orange juice (pretty sure that's sold in bottles) to check out the flavor. They really are delicious in my opinion.


Blood oranges are really good. I love the juice - and I think Target sells a blood orange soda.

Sam, you really should try at least the juice. It is delish!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > After lots of experiments, I think I have down and uploaded one of the cutes videos I've seen lately. I hope this works because All Y'ALL have to see this
> ...


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > After lots of experiments, I think I have down and uploaded one of the cutes videos I've seen lately. I hope this works because All Y'ALL have to see this
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


yah, I like it well done with mushrooms on top!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > For me it is just something I wanted the teens to taste. The meyer lemon is sweeter and less acidic than regular lemons. Not to mention the deep yellow color of the skin.
> ...


Those "cuties" are tasty and very easy to peel with no seeds. I'm having one now, cause I had popcorn at the movies and can have only a cutie and some nuts now. It almost taste like it has been soaked in honey. I may have another one later. They are very small. Yum!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, all this talk about oranges had me craving orange chicken...we'll see how it turns out!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > For me it is just something I wanted the teens to taste. The meyer lemon is sweeter and less acidic than regular lemons. Not to mention the deep yellow color of the skin.
> ...


Oh yes everyone in our house loves them. The grandkids think it's great that I have them here most of the time. I can even get a couple of the grandsons to eat grapefruit occasionally.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Mike made me taste it years ago and it wasn't too bad.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, all this talk about oranges had me craving orange chicken...we'll see how it turns out!


Yum sounds good. We are having chicken tomorrow night, maybe orange chicken would be good.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Steak Tartar is good when made by an expert. 
I guess I never met a food that I don't like  What can I say?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Take your time with it and all will be well. The great thing is _PortableApps_ is free, and there are free versions of both _Evernote_ and Amazon's cloud storage system, so it will cost you nothing.
> ...


If there weren't a couple of programs I like that are Wndows-only, I'd switch over to Linux too. I'm getting tired of the neverendng updates and ever-increasing size of Windows, t really does need to be put on a diet!

Make sure he installs the Stellarium on your tablet, I have a feeling you'll enjoy playng with it!

Could you ask Randy whether I can run executable .jar files on Android and whether it's tricky to set up? There are a couple I'd like to use on my tablet.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I made Limoncello with those wonderful Meyer Lemons and gave it as gift to some of my friends. I got rave reviews!
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


ALERT: Recipe Request in Progress!!
I adore Limoncello (and Orangecello, too). How do you make it? I make my own Kahlua, and would love to have the Limoncello receipt.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I do not know what a Meyer lemon is; can you tell me? I've never seen them at Walmart either. Or Aldi's. Am I missing something?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > I made Limoncello with those wonderful Meyer Lemons and gave it as gift to some of my friends. I got rave reviews!
> ...


I googled how to make it and it seems pretty easy but, it takes forever.  I make my own Kahlua as well.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Curried fruit? that sounds SO yummy! Can you find the recipe? I'd love to try that.
Carol (IL)



wannabear said:


> Years ago I made curried fruit to put on pound cake slices. It made the house smell good and I loved it. I haven't made that in a long time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I do not know what a Meyer lemon is; can you tell me? I've never seen them at Walmart either. Or Aldi's. Am I missing something?


This was the first time I've seen meyer lemons at walmart. I am always telling the kids to find me the darkest yellow lemons. When I spotted these I couldn't pass them up. It is a sweeter lemon and the color is much brighter yellow. I like the taste. My Chrissy used it on her salad, she seemed to like it. The son & hubby are waiting for the lemon squares to decide.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Curried fruit? that sounds SO yummy! Can you find the recipe? I'd love to try that.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please do post the recipe. I'm with Carol it does sound yummy.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I read this to my DH.....his response...."things take time!"
yeah.....I know whereof you speak!
Carol (IL)



NanaCaren said:


> NanaCaren, I've heard that story, too. I once saw a wind chime made out of mismatched spoons in a gift shop in California. I admired it so much, but my DH said, "Oh, I could make one of those for you." That was back in 1981 on our first visit to California and I don't have it yet. :lol:


I know what you mean. I mentioned that a butcher block counter would be nice. He made them for me, 2 years ago for christmas. It was 10 years after I had mentioned it. Most of the things he tells me he can make I'm still waiting for. 
[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I read this to my DH.....his response...."things take time!"
> yeah.....I know whereof you speak!
> Carol (IL)
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I asked for a planter box one year for christmas. Mike built it for me and I still have it. It has a cupboard underneath for storage. 
I am a big fan of wind chimes. I think I buy a new one every summer. I have been banned from buying any more. One made from spoons does sound nice.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> When we were kids my dad would make us try a spoonful of something new & each time we complained an another spoonful was added & each added spoonful got bigger.
> Lisa


I'm not that mean. I just have a one bite rule. You have to take one spoon(or fork) ful and actually eat it. if you don't like it you don't have to eat it, but just know it will come back occasionally and you will have to try it again.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


You talked me into it! That will be Friday night's nightcap!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

You folks who get nauseous at the sound of blood oranges, how do you feel about blood pudding? It's a type of sausage.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Blood oranges sounds good. Blood pudding not so much.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> You folks who get nauseous at the sound of blood oranges, how do you feel about blood pudding? It's a type of sausage.


Dont eat that either. :thumbdown:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Have any of you cat people checked out the thread here called "OK the Cat" ? 

They are talking about all of the foods that are bad for cats. Soneone just said that milk and tuna are bad for cats. That surprises me, but I'm not an authority on cats. 

Izzy acts like she has had tuna before. She gets excited when I get any can of food out to open it. 

What do All Y'all think about that?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know if I have ever had a blood orange, but I think that might be what Dexter is eating at the beginning of the show! First day of a long term sub job in kindergarten. It went well, but I am a little tired. I went by to see how my DM was doing and then hurried home to let the dogs out. They really missed me! As soon as my Mavericks game is over, I'm going to bed. It is a good game. I'd love to stay up for the second game, but when you work, you have to get to bed at a decent hour! I got very little knitting done, so that isn't good. I am glad to get the extra money. I want to get a new Iphone. Mine is old and can't get a lot of the new apps.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I was on facebook & saw an ad for a knitting T-shirt web site & an ad for a shirt that says I Knit so I Won't Kill People lol
Lisa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that i would be willing to try - i like my steak (when i eat it) rare - so raw shouldn't be too different.

sam

So I guess steak tartare is off the menu?

Dave[/quote]


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I was on facebook & saw an ad for a knitting T-shirt web site & an ad for a shirt that says I Knit so I Won't Kill People lol
> Lisa


Someone on this forum uses that in the signature line. I don't remember who it was, though. 
I laughed too


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > I was on facebook & saw an ad for a knitting T-shirt web site & an ad for a shirt that says I Knit so I Won't Kill People lol
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Have any of you cat people checked out the thread here called "OK the Cat" ?
> 
> They are talking about all of the foods that are bad for cats. Soneone just said that milk and tuna are bad for cats. That surprises me, but I'm not an authority on cats.
> 
> ...


Mine come running when they hear the can opener, too, which is weird because they hardly ever get nummies (wet food). Dairy is a big No-No here, since one of the Boys has tummy troubles if he eats milk, cheese, or anything like that (I was afraid for a while that we couldn't keep him as his tummy troubles were quite ...ugly... when he was a baby). The vet told me to put him on as high fiber a dry food as I could find. When they do get nummies, it's usually a wet food (one can split between them) and occasionally an unseasoned piece of chicken. I've never heard that tuna is bad for them, though--why is that?

Ah--found it here: It may come as a surprise to many that tuna fish is bad for cats. Felines heart muscle requires an amino acid called taurine to maintain normal strength and function. Regular tuna fish for humans does not have this amino acid and cats that eat too much tuna fish will develop heart problems. If you want to give your cats that taste of tuna that they love, just make sure it is tuna fish for cats which has this amino acid added.

From http://www.socal.com/articles/63-27.html


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Gu Dave, Where did you get the occtopus cosy. I love whimsical and unusual things. I thought you couldn't out do yourself but another brass ring. How cute will they be on the table. Specially for children and big children....LOL

Take care good friend and keep those amazing cosies growing.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Have any of you cat people checked out the thread here called "OK the Cat" ?
> 
> They are talking about all of the foods that are bad for cats. Soneone just said that milk and tuna are bad for cats. That surprises me, but I'm not an authority on cats.
> 
> ...


I knew milk wasn't good for mature cats --I only gave it to kittens however, i didn't know about the tuna. I only give bitchycat tuna when we have run out of her Iams. Oh, how she loves it! And she does come a running EVERY time i get out the can opener.

:twisted:


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up a different yarn to play with in the sales, so I thought I'd make an egg cosy for my octopus!
> ...


me too---very cute!
Welcome back Maelinde!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> blood oranges really make me cringe - have never tried one -don't think i could get past the red - oranges are to be orange in my mind. i do eat liver though - maybe that makes up for it.
> 
> sam


It's not the inside that makes me cringe--it's the outside! They look like old, beat-up oranges....quite ugly.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Gu Dave, Where did you get the occtopus cosy. I love whimsical and unusual things. I thought you couldn't out do yourself but another brass ring. How cute will they be on the table. Specially for children and big children....LOL
> 
> Take care good friend and keep those amazing cosies growing.


I'm glad you like my cute little friend in his swimming cap, I try to come up with unusual ideas! As you possibly guessed he's a British octopus and his name is _Ollie_, quite a few online retailers have him in stock:

http://www.eggcessories.co.uk/egg-cup/ollie-octupus-egg-cup-blue

and

http://www.omlet.co.uk/shop/shop.php?product_id=2834

are just two, there may be an American importer if you do a US shop search.

Good hunting!
Dave


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

thewren said:


> is this my cue ladies - ok - here is comes - camilla - will you please share your recipe.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I know I'm rather late with this request... but, yes... I want the bean soup recipe, please.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> I know I'm rather late with this request... but, yes... I want the bean soup recipe, please.


It's a few pages back--a scan of a book.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I was looking for Ollie, but he seems to be available in the UK only. He can be imported, Amazon UK has him, but I don't know what the cost would be.
However, during my search, look what I found: an eggy soldier! http://www.amazon.com/Egg-Soldier-Spoon-Toast-Cutter/dp/B002EF5GE4/ref=sr_1_16?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1326382764&sr=1-16

How cute (and probably useless) is that?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

It's totally cute. Unfortunately my mother gave me such an aversion to eggs any way but well done that I have never been able to overcome it. So no cozy eggs for me.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Curried fruit? that sounds SO yummy! Can you find the recipe? I'd love to try that.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> I had to go WAY back to find this. You will notice a complete disregard for healthy eating, but we did enjoy it!
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> It's totally cute. Unfortunately my mother gave me such an aversion to eggs any way but well done that I have never been able to overcome it. So no cozy eggs for me.


My friend's little boy likes his eggs well done, yolks completely set, but he still eats them properly from an egg cup with everybody else, he just misses out on the eggy soldiers.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Curried fruit? that sounds SO yummy! Can you find the recipe? I'd love to try that.
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I was looking for Ollie, but he seems to be available in the UK only. He can be imported, Amazon UK has him, but I don't know what the cost would be.
> However, during my search, look what I found: an eggy soldier! http://www.amazon.com/Egg-Soldier-Spoon-Toast-Cutter/dp/B002EF5GE4/ref=sr_1_16?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1326382764&sr=1-16
> 
> How cute (and probably useless) is that?


Did you look at the cute stuff below it? McEgg cup, special egg timer, top cutter, egg piercer.....think I will stick with a cup for coffee.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I was looking for Ollie, but he seems to be available in the UK only. He can be imported, Amazon UK has him, but I don't know what the cost would be.
> However, during my search, look what I found: an eggy soldier! http://www.amazon.com/Egg-Soldier-Spoon-Toast-Cutter/dp/B002EF5GE4/ref=sr_1_16?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1326382764&sr=1-16
> 
> How cute (and probably useless) is that?


that is amazing.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking for Ollie, but he seems to be available in the UK only. He can be imported, Amazon UK has him, but I don't know what the cost would be.
> ...


Very cute! I'm keeping this in mind for a good gift idea.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking for Ollie, but he seems to be available in the UK only. He can be imported, Amazon UK has him, but I don't know what the cost would be.
> ...


He's cute! Some of the other equipment can be useful, I have an egg-timer which I do use and a pricker which I don't, but the boys do because they seem to have trouble boiling eggs without cracking them. I 'thwack' my egs with the back of the spoon, but some people like the toppers, so I put one out when I'm entertaining.

Breakfast can be so much fun!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What is the purpose of that piercer? Where do you prick the egg? Is it useful for hard-boiled eggs too?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> What is the purpose of that piercer? Where do you prick the egg? Is it useful for hard-boiled eggs too?


There's a small air-sac in eggs, if you store them pointy end down, it will be at the blunt egg. When you put an egg into boiling water, the heat can cause it to expand and crack the egg's shell, piercing the shell at the blunt end allows air the air to escape from the sac so the contents of the egg have room to expand and the shell doesn't crack. They do actually work and are particularly effective if eggs are cold from being stored in the refrigerator, a good investment if your eggs have a tendency to crack during boiling.

Hope that explains it.
Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


What a great start to the day. It is 6am here and I am just about to get ready for work with a huge smile on my face. My work mates are going to be looking at me strangely because I am sure I am going to be chuckling throughout the day.

Thank you


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Just picked up my SVU from the garage. Cost me more than my monthly income! No yarn or me for awhile.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

makes you wonder if a horse wouldn't be cheaper.

sam



LadyRN49 said:


> Just picked up my SVU from the garage. Cost me more than my monthly income! No yarn or me for awhile.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> makes you wonder if a horse wouldn't be cheaper.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


plus there are benefits--fertilizer for gardening--best stuff there is.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > makes you wonder if a horse wouldn't be cheaper.
> ...


Hay and oats are pretty expensive, though!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Dave for the explanation. I had never heard of piercing an egg. Shall have to give it a try. Can I use a needle or straight pin?

Just got a call from the garage I limped into yesterday. On my way to work the muffler and pipes gave out. I had heard a little purr from the exhaust for a while, but by the time I got back home, it was a full-blown ROAR. If I weren't already on a yarn diet, I would be now!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks Dave for the explanation. I had never heard of piercing an egg. Shall have to give it a try. Can I use a needle or straight pin?
> 
> Just got a call from the garage I limped into yesterday. On my way to work the muffler and pipes gave out. I had heard a little purr from the exhaust for a while, but by the time I got back home, it was a full-blown ROAR. If I weren't already on a yarn diet, I would be now!


Prckers have a very sharp pin in them, the idea is to neatly pierce the shell and make a tiny hole, just as you would for blowing one.

I hope the exhaust isn't too expensive to repair, this isn't the best tme of year for unexpected bills.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

The repair could have been worse; he was able to save the catalytic converter. As it was, it was over $550. I can't agree with those who say that cars are objects and not sentient beings. My car KNOWS when I have either paid off a credit card or when my income tax refund is due. I have not been able to spend or save my refund for the past 4 years; 5 if you count this year because now the car needs a set of tires, too! (And don't even mention 'transmission' within its hearing!) It is all due, I guess. It really hasn't given me much trouble over the years (13) and it is paid for so I guess I've been very lucky.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


And you have to feed and groom it even when you aren't using it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > What is the purpose of that piercer? Where do you prick the egg? Is it useful for hard-boiled eggs too?
> ...


One of the main reasons I don't do boiled eggs is because I cannot stop them cracking and somehow they loose their appeal when half of it is outside the shell! And rather hard to put a cosy onto. And we keep our eggs in the fridge over here (I guess because of the heat). Even the shops now store them in the fridge which they didn't use to do- I assume that it must be a change in health laws as they all do it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of the main reasons I don't do boiled eggs is because I cannot stop them cracking and somehow they loose their appeal when half of it is outside the shell! And rather hard to put a cosy onto. And we keep our eggs in the fridge over here (I guess because of the heat). Even the shops now store them in the fridge which they didn't use to do- I assume that it must be a change in health laws as they all do it.


Here's how I do it: put the eggs in cold water--then, put the pan on the stove and turn on the heat. When it begins to boil, turn the heat down and let them simmer for the number of minutes you want. That way, the shell heats slowly and doesn't do that "ice in hot water" cracking thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > One of the main reasons I don't do boiled eggs is because I cannot stop them cracking and somehow they loose their appeal when half of it is outside the shell! And rather hard to put a cosy onto. And we keep our eggs in the fridge over here (I guess because of the heat). Even the shops now store them in the fridge which they didn't use to do- I assume that it must be a change in health laws as they all do it.
> ...


But I've always been taught that you only do that for hard boiled eggs, that for soft boiled eggs they must go into boiling water.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


In that case, one of the prickers would be a good investment, they really do work and your eggs will be intact.

Dave


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of the main reasons I don't do boiled eggs is because I cannot stop them cracking and somehow they loose their appeal when half of it is outside the shell! ...


DH watches 30 min. meals with Rachel Ray and uses her technique. 
He puts cold in a pan and 
dissolves a 1/4 Cup salt. 
Add the eggs, 
turn heat up to medium high, 
wait for the water to boil. 
Boil for 3 minutes. 
Take the pan off the heat. 
Put a lid on the pan and let sit for 15 minutes. 
Run cold water in the pan until the water in the pan stays cool.
We've never had a fresh or "old" egg white stick to the shell.
We have a septic system, so the salt water goes in the tanks.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For my perfect eggs, I start the eggs in cold water. Put it on the stove on high heat. When the water starts to boil, boil for eggs-actly 3 minutes. Scoop them out, run under cool water. Get the toast ready, and make the eggy soldiers. Enjoy the soft-boiled eggs. 
If I have eggs that I want to hard boil, then after the three minute eggs are done, turn off the heat and leave the extra eggs in for 5 minutes. Place in cold water and leave them to cool off before making egg salad or deviled eggs!! yum yum


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Those "cuties" are tasty and very easy to peel with no seeds. I'm having one now, cause I had popcorn at the movies and can have only a cutie and some nuts now. It almost taste like it has been soaked in honey. I may have another one later. They are very small. Yum!


I got Randy to pick up a 3 pound bag yesterday. I've already had 4 of 'em. They're so sweet and juicy. I wonder if it would be worth it to make a juice out of them? I'd probably just eat them before juice could be made, though.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Steak Tartar is good when made by an expert.
> I guess I never met a food that I don't like  What can I say?


I love steak tartare, too. Randy won't let me eat it as he thinks it is disgusting.

What's so disgusting about it? I love my beef as close to raw as possible. Out here it is called blood rare. No restaurant will cook their steaks any rarer than that due to health codes crap. Ah well. I can do it at home.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Eggs should always be kept in the refrigerator otherwise they spoil and then, of course, there is the salmonella bacteria that we now need to watch out for. Actually the egg piercer is an important tool or a darning needle will also do the trick. It is as Dave said you need to pierce the air bubble in the fat end of the egg to allow for expansion (everything gets larger when heated right?). I just drop my eggs into a pan of cold water, fat end down and the shell cracks a bit letting the air out and go take my shower. Boiled eggs are the best thing for added protein and energy when I am doing physical work--I keep a few boiled eggs in the fridge at all times because you can eat them directly pealed for a quick snack or make egg salad or slice them to top a salad.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> If there weren't a couple of programs I like that are Wndows-only, I'd switch over to Linux too. I'm getting tired of the neverendng updates and ever-increasing size of Windows, t really does need to be put on a diet!
> 
> Make sure he installs the Stellarium on your tablet, I have a feeling you'll enjoy playng with it!
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

You bet! I'll ask him when he gets home. I'll also PM you his email address in case you have questions that are too techy for me. <grin> Although Randy has told me on a number of occasions that I have more knowledge than some of those telephone tech people.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Have any of you cat people checked out the thread here called "OK the Cat" ?
> 
> They are talking about all of the foods that are bad for cats. Soneone just said that milk and tuna are bad for cats. That surprises me, but I'm not an authority on cats.
> 
> ...


Well most cats are lactose intolerant to any milk. I have had 2 cats that were the exception to the rule - my first Tortie could tolerate milk very well, and so can my current Tortie, Tatiana. I'm not sure if it is the type of cat coloring or what. None of my other cats, including my American Bombay can tolerate milk at all.

I've heard mixed things about tuna. My cats don't eat anything other than cat food, with only a few exceptions. They LOVE alfalfa sprouts like no tomorrow. We'll sometimes get them wheat grass at the pet store sold under the name "Kitty Grass" and they go bonkers over that as well.

Foods that should NEVER be fed to cats - anything with onions or garlic - this could actually kill them. Chocolate is also extremely toxic - more in cats than dogs, but in small amounts could be fatal.

there is a list online that I can't remember the group - either the ASPCA or the Humane Society has one.

I just stick to cat food. We're considering switching them to Blue Buffalo brand, as our vet recommended it as well as some other people we trust. It is freakin expensive, but I'm told they eat less as it is loaded with quality proteins. We free-feed our cats, so we'll see.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

kerryn said:


> me too---very cute!
> Welcome back Maelinde!


Why thank you Kerryn!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's how I do it: put the eggs in cold water--then, put the pan on the stove and turn on the heat. When it begins to boil, turn the heat down and let them simmer for the number of minutes you want. That way, the shell heats slowly and doesn't do that "ice in hot water" cracking thing.


I do mine very similar to Sorlenna's. Once I put the eggs in the cold water, then on the stove, I set the timer to exactly 21 minutes, turning down the heat as necessary. I also add a cap full of white vinegar to the water to make the eggs easier to peel after boiling.

This also avoids the weird green color on the outside of the yolk most of the time. Very rarely do my eggs crack when boiling.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> I've heard mixed things about tuna. My cats don't eat anything other than cat food, with only a few exceptions. They LOVE alfalfa sprouts like no tomorrow. We'll sometimes get them wheat grass at the pet store sold under the name "Kitty Grass" and they go bonkers over that as well.
> 
> I just stick to cat food. We're considering switching them to Blue Buffalo brand, as our vet recommended it as well as some other people we trust. It is freakin expensive, but I'm told they eat less as it is loaded with quality proteins. We free-feed our cats, so we'll see.


In the last year I've been feeding our animals more 'people' food than in the past. The cats get tuna when I don't want to go out for cat food. Or sometimes they get some other fish from the freezer. The dogs have really been living it up, eating homemade chicken and rice, homemade beef and whatever, eggs, cheese treats, etc. I can't really justify feeding them ground corn, which is the #1 ingredient in most bagged food. I follow the specials just as I do for the human parts of the family, and it's cheaper than the lotsa meat dry dog foods.

The thing is, all these animals lived up until the last 100 years (being generous) without having any Purina Animal Chow to eat. How did that happen? I've had people lecture me for feeding my animals meat. I never saw a cat grazing in a corn field, nor a dog.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dave & Sam you'll love this! Today at recess I had 4- 4th grade boys want to learn to knit (it's been a couple of years since I had any boys want to do it. Well after a 15 minute recess they were casting on beautifully. Tomorrow they knit! The girls always do it that fast and the boys usually take 2-3 recesses so needless to say I'm excited (especially since a couple of them are my problem boys). I can't wait until recess tomorrow!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Dave & Sam you'll love this! Today at recess I had 4- 4th grade boys want to learn to knit (it's been a couple of years since I had any boys want to do it. Well after a 15 minute recess they were casting on beautifully. Tomorrow they knit! The girls always do it that fast and the boys usually take 2-3 recesses so needless to say I'm excited (especially since a couple of them are my problem boys). I can't wait until recess tomorrow!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Dave & Sam you'll love this! Today at recess I had 4- 4th grade boys want to learn to knit (it's been a couple of years since I had any boys want to do it. Well after a 15 minute recess they were casting on beautifully. Tomorrow they knit! The girls always do it that fast and the boys usually take 2-3 recesses so needless to say I'm excited (especially since a couple of them are my problem boys). I can't wait until recess tomorrow!


 :thumbup: That is awesome.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that all of you say there are exceptionto the rule. My neighbor feeds her cat tuna EVERY day and it's not a young cat. She has had her cat for a long time and has been feeding her tuna all that time. The cat is trim and seems healthy so I didn't want to have to show her this bad news and make her doubt herself and feel guilty. It would have been horible. Thanks for the input. You all are the best


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> In the last year I've been feeding our animals more 'people' food than in the past. The cats get tuna when I don't want to go out for cat food. Or sometimes they get some other fish from the freezer. The dogs have really been living it up, eating homemade chicken and rice, homemade beef and whatever, eggs, cheese treats, etc. I can't really justify feeding them ground corn, which is the #1 ingredient in most bagged food. I follow the specials just as I do for the human parts of the family, and it's cheaper than the lotsa meat dry dog foods.
> 
> The thing is, all these animals lived up until the last 100 years (being generous) without having any Purina Animal Chow to eat. How did that happen? I've had people lecture me for feeding my animals meat. I never saw a cat grazing in a corn field, nor a dog.


You make total sense and I often feed my mini schnauzer only people food -- meats, potatoes, vegies. I stay away from corn as corn is the number one allergy producing food in the mini schnauzer. It may also be allergens for other dog breeds too. Dogs are canines which means they are meat eaters. If the dogs and cats would stick more to a meat diet rather than the carbohydrates, my opinion is that we would see a lot less diabetes among them. My vet and my breeder said to give the mini schnauzer raw carrots to chew on and keep them regular.

Cats can not process the dairy milk properly and often end up with kidney and bladder stones. This is my understanding from the vets. We never gave our cats milk once the mother cat had weened them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Woo Hoo I found some blood oranges today. I am a happy camper. The daughter liked them after she got over the color thing. Orangecello is being set the lemoncello will have to wait til morning.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

My dog eats chicken all the time. A few days AgoI had green beans and she wanted some. She ate enough that I opened and heated another can.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > If there weren't a couple of programs I like that are Wndows-only, I'd switch over to Linux too. I'm getting tired of the neverendng updates and ever-increasing size of Windows, t really does need to be put on a diet!
> ...


speaking of telephone tech people, the requirements are being able to read English from a very basic quick answer book and that you live in a third world country. If you don't know which answer to read then you transfer the call to another country, and so on and so forth. I know I personally experienced it for four hours and got absolutely no help.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> My dog eats chicken all the time. A few days AgoI had green beans and she wanted some. She ate enough that I opened and heated another can.


My dog loves green beans and yellow beans!! what kind of dog do you have? As I am fond of poultry, my lil schauzer gets lots of that too! She loves to eat lettuce and cabbage too. My vet and the breeder told me also, that if she gets sick, then I am to scramble her an egg as they are easy for dogs to digest and are not upsetting to their tummies. :wink:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Dave & Sam you'll love this! Today at recess I had 4- 4th grade boys want to learn to knit (it's been a couple of years since I had any boys want to do it. Well after a 15 minute recess they were casting on beautifully. Tomorrow they knit! The girls always do it that fast and the boys usually take 2-3 recesses so needless to say I'm excited (especially since a couple of them are my problem boys). I can't wait until recess tomorrow!
> ...


This is an awesome story.

I have a similar story. One of my favorite LYSs is in the heart of a "transitional" neighborhood. It is Steve the Glitter Knitter that is in the Addi/Skacel ads. He has turned an old fire station into an incredible yarn and fiber studio with many happening things. So recently I attended his world wide knit in public day event. We sat under some trees in the boulevard and talked to the residents who passed by. Meanwhile doing a bit of tree wrapping. A few of the younger people did show some interest. There was one young man who sat down and listened very seriously and stayed throughout the afternoon. He was, how can I say this, very street savvy with his tattoos and cool style. But he could knit quite well by the end of the day.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I really like eggs, but have never tried to soft boil one. I know I would like it because I like my fried eggs over easy and sop the yellow part with toast. Listening to all of this egg talk makes me want some! Dave, you are making me want to collect egg cups! I love the octopus! I have no business collecting anything else. I'm trying to clean out and I don't soft boil eggs. This just shows the influence this group has in all areas!

I only feed my pets pet food. That doesn't mean they haven't on occasion eaten some people food, but I don't give it to them. I had heard that if your pet is really hungry and a little on the chubby side, rather than give them more pet food, give them frozen green beans. I did have a dog that loved them!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

See what my mother did to me? I can't ever sop toast around in a runny egg! All of this talk about eggs makes me shiver. Rubber, they should be like rubber!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

wannabear said:


> See what my mother did to me? I can't ever sop toast around in a runny egg! All of this talk about eggs makes me shiver. Rubber, they should be like rubber!


Fight it!! You can do it! LOL Eggs CAN be soft boiled!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> My dog eats chicken all the time. A few days AgoI had green beans and she wanted some. She ate enough that I opened and heated another can.


I have two dogs. Willow loves bananas and Steve is crazy about apples, and they both like green beans! Come to think of it, my old dog Dino used to like green beans too. Go figure.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > My dog eats chicken all the time. A few days AgoI had green beans and she wanted some. She ate enough that I opened and heated another can.
> ...


My dog is a pekinese/shah tzu. She also eats eggs, cheese, also beef even aspargras


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I feed my cat a food called Harmoney Farms. It has chicken, brown rice, sweet potatoes & a lot of other veggies in it. She used to throw up a lot but now she does not. It is kind of expensive but she doesn't eat a lot & I fill her dish about every 3 days.
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Steak Tartar is good when made by an expert.
> ...


I have noticed that it can be difficult to get steak cooked 'blue' in America, I must admit I've given up ordering it on my travels and choose something else, most restauranteurs seem terrified of the over-zealous legal profession.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


It depends on the ambient temperature, but refrigerators are generally a less than ideal environment for eggs because they are cold and damp, this causes the whites to go watery and too runny for poaching. Supermarkets are the absolute experts at shelf-life, store them the same way as your local _Palace of Hell_ and you'll probably get the best results.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I really like eggs, but have never tried to soft boil one. I know I would like it because I like my fried eggs over easy and sop the yellow part with toast. Listening to all of this egg talk makes me want some! Dave, you are making me want to collect egg cups! I love the octopus! I have no business collecting anything else. I'm trying to clean out and I don't soft boil eggs. This just shows the influence this group has in all areas!


I'm told by my friends at the V&A that egg cups are _The New Spoons_ in that collecting them is becoming very popular. They're small and relatively inexpensive at the moment, but very decorative and come in a massive variety of designs and styles. My pocillovist friend has constructed shallow shelves that run around rooms above the picture rail to display his collection, just a thought should you decide to take up collecting as a hobby!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Supermarkets are the absolute experts at shelf-life, store them the same way as your local _Palace of Hell_ and you'll probably get the best results.
> 
> Dave


And here that is the fridge!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Supermarkets are the absolute experts at shelf-life, store them the same way as your local _Palace of Hell_ and you'll probably get the best results.
> ...


It is a local thing, in London there was a light frost last night and it's a chilly 5degC to-day, but lovely bright Winter sunshine and only the faintest breeze, so I'm not complaining.

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > See what my mother did to me? I can't ever sop toast around in a runny egg! All of this talk about eggs makes me shiver. Rubber, they should be like rubber!
> ...


 :thumbup:

runny yolks & toast is the best!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It is a local thing, in London there was a light frost last night and it's a chilly 5degC to-day, but lovely bright Winter sunshine and only the faintest breeze, so I'm not complaining.

Dave[/quote]

It is raining here, a warm 37F. Thunder & lighting too. I've heard of january thaw but, this is just too much. However they are saying it will be snowing by tonight.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Have any of you cat people checked out the thread here called "OK the Cat" ?
> ...


My tortie can tolerate some milk----she's an obnoxious pest when we're eating ice cream or cereal...she'll sit there and paw at the spoon while we're eating (even though she's never eaten off the spoon). She does get the bowl when we're done ).

Kiki, my pit/boxer/lab mix does get table scraps mixed with her dry food---she avoids all vegetables at all cost!

both cat and dog LOVE chips and salty snacks---these they get in moderation (as do I).

our pets are almost like our kids---maybe more spoiled though!

:roll: :roll:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I feed my cat a food called Harmoney Farms. It has chicken, brown rice, sweet potatoes & a lot of other veggies in it. She used to throw up a lot but now she does not. It is kind of expensive but she doesn't eat a lot & I fill her dish about every 3 days.
> Lisa


Is this a dry food? and where do you find it? health food stores?
thanks. My kitty does throw up a good deal but usually from fur balls.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like eggs, but have never tried to soft boil one. I know I would like it because I like my fried eggs over easy and sop the yellow part with toast. Listening to all of this egg talk makes me want some! Dave, you are making me want to collect egg cups! I love the octopus! I have no business collecting anything else. I'm trying to clean out and I don't soft boil eggs. This just shows the influence this group has in all areas!
> ...


Actually egg cup collectors have been around a very long time. When I was doing well on ebay, egg cups were one of the things I always looked for and they sold very well. Let's face it they are small and packable, if traveling, and they are so cute. They can be porcelain, ceramic (any kind of mud), wood, stone, glass and not too often metal. I have been an appraiser for 15+ years and will always put a good value on a collection.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

When we adopted our kitten from the shelter, they gave us a small bag of Hill's Science Diet for Kittens so we continue to feed her that. The vet suggested the Hill's Science Diet canned food for kittens, but she's not too fond of that. She does, however, like Purina One canned cat food so I've started feeding her half of each and she eats all of it. I buy her Fancy Feast appetizers (white meat chicken and tuna) sometimes. too, and they disappear in the blink of an eye. The dry food is in a self-feeder so she can have that whenever she wants it. She will also try anything she sees me eating - especially loves sharp cheese. Her coat is as soft as silk so I figure she must be getting what's good for her. When we adopted her, her fur was rough and dry.

But what an appetite this kitten has. She wants to eat her canned food at least 3 times a day and sometimes 4. If I don't get up to feed her when she wants to be fed, she jumps all over me until I give up and get up. As soon as she eats, she falls asleep, so that's good. LOL


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> When we adopted our kitten from the shelter, they gave us a small bag of Hill's Science Diet for Kittens so we continue to feed her that. The vet suggested the Hill's Science Diet canned food for kittens, but she's not too fond of that. She does, however, like Purina One canned cat food so I've started feeding her half of each and she eats all of it. I buy her Fancy Feast appetizers (white meat chicken and tuna) sometimes. too, and they disappear in the blink of an eye. The dry food is in a self-feeder so she can have that whenever she wants it. She will also try anything she sees me eating - especially loves sharp cheese. Her coat is as soft as silk so I figure she must be getting what's good for her. When we adopted her, her fur was rough and dry.
> 
> But what an appetite this kitten has. She wants to eat her canned food at least 3 times a day and sometimes 4. If I don't get up to feed her when she wants to be fed, she jumps all over me until I give up and get up. As soon as she eats, she falls asleep, so that's good. LOL


Amazingly enough cats do eat mini meals many times a day. If you watch your cat you will notice her/his eating habits and know just how much to feed them. My cat has her dry food available all the time and canned twice a day but she will only eat a few licks of the canned and later eat a few crunches of the dry this goes on all day and night. She has never been over weight and is up for playing anytime.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


As an appraiser, may I ask? - what is the value on Avon bottles lately? I have a few, not a real collection, but it's time to get rid of them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


It is minus 20 degrees celcius here this morning. The lil dog had to have her woolen knitten snowsuit on because it is too cold for her outside. On the other hand, the sun is shining and bright.

Here our fridges are all frost-free which means there is no dampness in the fridges. I never have watery whites in my eggs. I will have to have the boiled runny eggs this morning with my toasty soldiers. I am debating about putting some hot cajun spices on top for flavors!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I think the point my friends in the V&A's ceramics department are making is that it's only in the last thirty or so years that egg cup collecting has become popular in the UK, they suggest it coincides with the point when there was a sharp increase in the value of other small collectibles such as spoons. Although I have seen a few nineteenth century collections and a very quirky plastic and bakelite one which started in the late 1950s, I'm unaware of any specfic collections begun more than about a hundred and fifty years ago.

Certainly the words 'pocillovy' and 'pocillovist' are very new. They are attributed to Surrey housewife Winnie Freeman and first appeared in print in the FT in 1984.

There is an egg cup from Pompeii in the Louvre, which means the Romans were using them prior to 79c.e. An even older stone egg cup was recorded as discovered at Knossos which was destroyed by fire in C14th b.c.e., although its present location is unknown; but I know somebody who woudn't mind getting his hands on it!

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I would need to research it to find out if there are any collectors left. As a whole collection I would say there would be no interest but if it were to be sold separately and on line with a huge audience you may be able to still sell a few--ebay has finally bent to no listing fees until sold. The market is very soft right now on affordable collectibles, I have a large collection of contemporary or studio glass that I cannot move ie Blenko, Viking, etc. What remains strong is specific ephemera like movie posters, rare items and specific art, Chinese glass, porcelain, stone and wood from 19th century or much older--usually goes back to China. Rare hand made fine jewelry, Tiffany, Cartier, is still hot. The once revered Victorian items are now being dumped at auction and estate sales but there are still a few "pockets" of collectors which involves traveling in order to sell at shows. English furnishings in the US still hold strong in all levels of markets, including English collectibles except pottery and glass, but small items like unique sewing pieces and decorative items.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Sorry did not mean to question the V&A museum but was generalizing that it was a late 20th century collectible, you do consort with the experts. Tell us Dave how big is your collection of egg cups? and what is the oldest, most unusual and rarest. Collectors do like to talk about their favorite things. I panic if I have more than two of an item because I do have several areas of "favorite things".


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Tell us Dave how big is your collection of egg cups? and what is the oldest, most unusual and rarest. Collectors do like to talk about their favorite things. I panic if I have more than two of an item because I do have several areas of "favorite things".


I don't collect egg cups, I leave that to my engineer friend. I have a couple of dozen that go with various breakfast crockery sets for general use as well and entertaining and a couple of personal egg cups of sentimental value. Any interesting ones I spot, I pass over to my friend to add to his collection, he appreciates them far more than me, I do try to ensure I have an unusual one for him when he comes to brekkers.

I don't really collect anythng, apart from a few antique prints and cartoons in a somewhat haphazard fashon. Collecting things has never appealed to me, I don't have a curatorial mind-set and since I find money boring, I'm not interested in collecting things as an investment either.

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Tell us Dave how big is your collection of egg cups? and what is the oldest, most unusual and rarest. Collectors do like to talk about their favorite things. I panic if I have more than two of an item because I do have several areas of "favorite things".
> ...


and you are very wise.

As you may know,"appraising" is not a glamorous world it requires dealing with cluttered living spaces gone crazy. I have been involved with estate sales for over 20 years and have seen the very worst, which I will not describe, to the finest investment collections. So I can appraise a cement mixer to pie birds, or at least come really close to a fair selling price. Although I am not as active anymore, the last sale I did was 2 years ago, an entire household, outbuildings that included an Airstream, 4 vehicles, a boat w/trailer, several garden tractors, a construction site trailer, as well as antiques and collectibles outside and inside the house. With the right team it took us two weeks to clean out and set up a life time of "stuff". We reduced it to a few items in one room and unsellable, dumpster items, outside. That's why I say if I find I have more than 2 of an item--it is best to sell both before it is a habit.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ask4j The Harmony Farms food is both but my cat just gets the dry. I buy it at the local grocery store in the pet department. A 6.5 lb. bag last her for months. It also comes in a smaller bag. She is only on her 2nd or 3rd bag since I switched her early last spring. Last night we got a lot of snow.
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


I can imagine!

I never got into the collecting thing, not even postage stamps as a boy, I have a lot of books, but they all earn their keep! I love looking at other people's collections and appreciate their dedication, but I view them as a 'resource' rather than as an end in themselves.

I actually get quite annoyed with some collectors and fully appreciate the pont of Marcel Duchamp's _Fountain_. Many years ago, I was involved in a project with a camera dealer. He specialised in professional equipment and carried an amazing stock. It was fascinating to see the other side of the counter, most entertaining of all were the Leica collectors, they're really strange.

As you probably know, Leica make some of the best and most beautifully engineered cameras in the world, ther range-finder models are so smooth and silent that they are a joy to handle and the optics are superb. Unfortuntely they attract the worst kind of collector, these insist on receiving them with the inner plastic cover intact and 'untouched by human hands'. This is so the lid of the box can be removed and the tray with it's pristine contents displayed in a glass case.

I actually visited one chap's house so he could show me his vast and incredibly valuable collection. Dsplay case after display case of fantastic engineering, none of which has ever, or will ever, be used. This photographer's dream was just sitting there, rendered utterly pointless by a collector's obsession, he doesn't even take photographs, although he has written two books about collecting cameras. He'd never part with them, he has no children, he just sits and looks at them in their boxes, he doesn't even handle them to appreciate the skill of the craftsmen who made them.

Why?

What on earth is the point of it?

It's the most expensive set of serial numbers I've ever seen!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

By the way nd since you asked, my favourite thing is a very very battered Pentax Spotmatic. As a boy, I washed hundreds of cars to buy that camera and it got me into art school; if there's a fire, it's the only thing I'd brave the flames to save!

Dave


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Today is Fri. My day away from the sr. ctr. I am supposed to be working at the house. I am going to be away tomorrow for a seminar for srs at USC. Not sure what its about, but a free luncheon and a chance to talk to others about the problems we all encounter. I am not very political so I'm not sure I will be very involved and would probably prefer to stay home and knit or look for a knitting pattern that I might enjoy. I am waiting for knitting party to post as I want to make sure thread gets to my computer and saved before I leave. The sr. ctr is to be closed MON. as it is a holiday for Martin Luther King day, so I have basically 4 days off. I found a crochet pattern for a top that I have been trying to get for some time. Now to get the right yarn.Still wkg on wristlets and afghan also. Will check in a little later as it is warm enough to go outside for a couple of run throughs of Tai CHI routine. So long, Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a small collection of bells from different places & some of them belonged to my Grandma Sherrard ( my mom's mother) & a few unicorns & I must confess some Boyds's Teddy bears that are collectables & when the bears are no longer for sale the become worth some money. 
Lisa


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

The last things I collected were keychains. They were small, most were very inexpensive and some were quite pretty. I hung them on a driftwood tree, probably the dried roots of some type of flora. One night, the weight of all the key chains caused the tree to detach from its base and all of my keychains went flying. I gathered them up and now they are sitting in a cloth Walmart bag, waiting for me to decide if i want to keep collecting them. I tend to lose interest after a while in any collection. Just for jollies, I weighed them: 34.5 pounds! No wonder the poor tree collapsed. (Didn't do a lot for the cat's mental composure either, I can tell you!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am always amused by someone who says what they have is worth x-amount of money - it's only worth that amount of money if someone will pay that much for it - otherwise in my mind it is worthless. should we classify our stashes as collecting? lol

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am always amused by someone who says what they have is worth x-amount of money - it's only worth that amount of money if someone will pay that much for it - otherwise in my mind it is worthless. should we classify our stashes as collecting? lol
> 
> sam


We've long said and agreed with your first statement, Sam, but as for classifying my stash as collecting, I don't think I could--after all, it's used, and sometimes (most of the time) leaves the house after I've used it. I think of it rather as "inventory" or supplies.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Dave & Sam you'll love this! Today at recess I had 4- 4th grade boys want to learn to knit (it's been a couple of years since I had any boys want to do it. Well after a 15 minute recess they were casting on beautifully. Tomorrow they knit! The girls always do it that fast and the boys usually take 2-3 recesses so needless to say I'm excited (especially since a couple of them are my problem boys). I can't wait until recess tomorrow!


Do tell how it went to-day. I think it's great that you're teaching youngs boys to knit. There have been quite a few studies that have shown knitting can help settle boys with ADHD, knitting helps them to focus and and the rhythmic process has a calming effect. Plus, there's a sense of achievement in having something to show for their work. Get them making egg cosies, they only need to do plain, purl and k2tog, they were the first things I ever made. They might also encourage them to eat breakfast.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am always amused by someone who says what they have is worth x-amount of money - it's only worth that amount of money if someone will pay that much for it - otherwise in my mind it is worthless. should we classify our stashes as collecting? lol
> 
> sam


Totally agree, Sam!

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sam I don't pay attention to how much money my bears are worth anymore I just know that they are collectables by the Boyds's Bears name & that the bears all have different names like McKenzie bear which was bought because this is my last name & the right spelling of it. I have not check out how much any of mine are worth since about 2002. I just like teddy bears. I also design & crochet dresses for other 12" teddy bears.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am always amused by someone who says what they have is worth x-amount of money - it's only worth that amount of money if someone will pay that much for it - otherwise in my mind it is worthless. should we classify our stashes as collecting? lol
> 
> sam


Sam, you sound exactly like my husband when you say that. LOL

Re yarn, though, aparently our stashes are worth something judging by the sales on the KP forum.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Sam I don't pay attention to how much money my bears are worth anymore I just know that they are collectables by the Boyds's Bears name & that the bears all have different names like McKenzie bear which was bought because this is my last name & the right spelling of it. I have not check out how much any of mine are worth since about 2002. I just like teddy bears. I also design & crochet dresses for other 12" teddy bears.


I can relate to buying something because you like it, that's always the best policy. I remember when Andy Warhol, the master of commercialism, was in London for a show of his work at the ICA in The Mall. Somebody asked him who would want a lime green painting of an electric chair. "Gee, I dunno" he began, "maybe f it matched their drapes", great answer!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam I don't pay attention to how much money my bears are worth anymore I just know that they are collectables by the Boyds's Bears name & that the bears all have different names like McKenzie bear which was bought because this is my last name & the right spelling of it. I have not check out how much any of mine are worth since about 2002. I just like teddy bears. I also design & crochet dresses for other 12" teddy bears.
> ...


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder! Or the artist in this case.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think maybe i was misunderstood - i should have said - to the owner collections are priceless - hopefully - as dave said - because they are pleasing to your eye - but if one is buying something as a "retirement benefit" - there is no promise that it is going to be sold for what you think it is worth. i think maybe worthless was the wrong word to use. if truth be known i have sollected stuffed teddy bears for years - if i had them all out there would be no place for anyone to sit. some people think i am mad - others put it down to eccentricity. to me they are wonderful - to a lot of others (my daughters included - lol) they are worthless. little they know. lol

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I know what you mean Sam- my husband will sometimes spend extra money on something, saying it's an investment (like a piano years ago), but I keep trying to point out that it is only an investment if we actually intend to sell it! Maybe spending the money he did on the piano for example was worth it to get a better piano (which did get used a lot and my daughter now has it) but it was not a good investment. I guess our stashes are like that- if we hope to make money out of them they are not likely to be good investments. I was going to say how we enjoyment we get out of them, even when we don't use it, and then wondered is it really different from Daves example of the man with the camera collection? 
I am about to go and have breakfast on Saturday morning and I saee we are still hours away from the next Tea PArty. I'm sitting here in a shawl it is so cool here at the moment. It won't stay that way and I am not complaining it is wonderful. Lovely weekend forcast.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but you know if we knit something to sell - we never get what it is really worth - that is if you think of the hours it took to knit. people who do not do handwork of anykind -from making cards, scrapbooking to knitting and weaving know nothing of the hours it took to get to the finished product. 

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Knitting is definately not worth going into if you want to make or save money. My nephew once decided he wanted to knit, but when he discovered that it was not a cheap way of getting socks he gave up! Quality to him was irrelevant, as the sense of satisfaction or the uniqueness. It wasn't that being unique bothered him, but it was irrelevant.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa crafts 62 said:
> ...


The lime green one was in quite a cheerful shade, it would go well with purple curtains, or maybe olive colour, one does have to be careful with citrus.

But Warhol was making a very valid point, in his slightly playful way, art only became 'Art' a few centuries ago, before that it was simply furniture for improving one's home. He was a fascinating character, he included himself when he held his flat mirror up to the world, I think that's why his works and attitudes still unsettle people.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Knitting is definately not worth going into if you want to make or save money. My nephew once decided he wanted to knit, but when he discovered that it was not a cheap way of getting socks he gave up! Quality to him was irrelevant, as the sense of satisfaction or the uniqueness. It wasn't that being unique bothered him, but it was irrelevant.


Luckily _The Lad_ and most of hs fiends enjoy doing a craft of some kind for an hour or two before they go to bed. He says it helps him relax after all his studying and that makes yarn good value for money. He knits a bit, if he sees a jumper he really likes he'll make it, but he prefers cross stitch, all those orderly little crosses!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Trains are what my nephew spends all his time on. One of his uncles has just taken him to India and unsurpsingly the highlights have all included trains for him I understand! Haven't heard yet what its like for an Aussie to be in India when India is being thrashed by Australia in the cricket- we are probably not the most popular nationality at the moment. With the English not far behind I would imagine.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting is definately not worth going into if you want to make or save money. My nephew once decided he wanted to knit, but when he discovered that it was not a cheap way of getting socks he gave up! Quality to him was irrelevant, as the sense of satisfaction or the uniqueness. It wasn't that being unique bothered him, but it was irrelevant.
> ...


"All those orderly little crosses" Am I interpreting correctly, you don't understand the enjoyment of cross stitch? I enjoy it. It has a relaxing rythem to it like knitting and crochet. I also marvell at how you can have a patch of colour and then you do another couple of stitches and it becomes an eye or a flower.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I am about to get a soapbox moment! If you condsider the investment in research, education, training a physician receives to write a prescription for anxiolytic, sedatives, antidepressants+ the cost of the medications he prescribes,over the lifetime of the person purchasing these services and commodities, knitting is indeed a cheap investment of our time and resources to produce relaxation and the freedom from the anxiety, depression, emotional release which many of us experience when we spend our time doing so. The cost of these fancy electronic devises, the TVs, Mp3's, computersetc. which are constantly being replaced d/t being obsolete. Once we buy our tools and pay for the cost of the yarn if services us for many years. Plus
knitting and the problems that our mind must traverse in order to figure out patterns and fittings, produces a continually stimulated mental workout which is proven to have beneficial effects upon the brain. Preventing senility agitation and premature alzeimers is a very cost-effective practice, considering the cost of nursing homes, care and medication. May we all view that as worth a great deal of dough. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Once we buy our tools and pay for the cost of the yarn if services us for many years.


Marge, I was just saying to the fellas here last weekend how they have so much technology and have to learn the same things over and over (like a new remote or operating system), yet I can amuse myself for hours with two sticks and some string!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I enjoy doing cross stitch, I like to create designs based on my own photographs, I'm into expressng an image using an alternate medium in a big way. The 'little crosses' comment was because _The Lad_ has a very ordered mind, he's seriously into precision and structure, not one stitch out of place!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't get me wrong- I am commenting on it purely from the individual level and from a direct economic viewpoint. I spend hours a day knitting and do not consider it a waste of money. It is money well spent, because it is much more than providing clothes or some material want. But from many peoples perspective my nephews comment of not wanting to learn any more would make sense. Why spend hours and hours making something you can buy in the shops cheaper? And for most of these people there would be no added benefits so that is fair enough. In fact knitting can be so demanding and stressful when it is going wrong that if you didn't enjoy it it would likely increase the need for relaxants etc! But for me frustrating as it can be at times it is all worth it and the cost or otherwise is not important (well within reason).


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Yes, cross stitch is very precise. Without the precision the whole picture does not come together and be pleasing to the eye. I used to watch someone cross stitch and she very carefully placed her crosses rather then stitched. Watching her I understood the term "the gentle arts".

Watching her I learnt a lot more about cross stitching then from anybody else.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > LesleighAnne said:
> ...


It's very engrossng, I have sat working on an image, then looked at the clock and realized it's two in the mornng before now!

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I love cross stitching & I also do the stamped embroidered baby & adult quilts. I can be working on one & loose track of time. I also do Mandala Coloring & loose track of time working on one of them. I started doing them after I broke my wrist in 2004 because this was something I could do without my wrist hurting as it was never in a cast & I am right handed. I also taught myself how to do embroidery with both hands to same the strain on my bad wrist. It is so easy to loose yourself in something you enjoy doing. I next want to learn Hardanger Embroidery & Bargello needlepoint & other tpyes of needlepoint & other embroidery stitches.
Lisa


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I like cross stitch, but haven't done it in a while. I think since I now have old eyes, it is harder to see! I still think knitting is my all time favorite hobby. I find it very relaxing as well as creative.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I like cross stitch, but haven't done it in a while. I think since I now have old eyes, it is harder to see! I still think knitting is my all time favorite hobby. I find it very relaxing as well as creative.


I'm the same, eyes too old for cross stitch but always preferred knitting. Can and do crochet but prefer knitting as it is much more relaxing.
Of to buy some buttons and get a walk (and get some knitting done)- and have a coffee.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I love cross stitching & I also do the stamped embroidered baby & adult quilts. I can be working on one & loose track of time. I also do Mandala Coloring & loose track of time working on one of them. I started doing them after I broke my wrist in 2004 because this was something I could do without my wrist hurting as it was never in a cast & I am right handed. I also taught myself how to do embroidery with both hands to same the strain on my bad wrist. It is so easy to loose yourself in something you enjoy doing. I next want to learn Hardanger Embroidery & Bargello needlepoint & other tpyes of needlepoint & other embroidery stitches.
> Lisa


It sounds like you have also been captured by all things to do with hand crafts.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I've just opened a new Tea Party thread with something sweet at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54838-1.html

Hope to see you there!

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> but you know if we knit something to sell - we never get what it is really worth - that is if you think of the hours it took to knit. people who do not do handwork of anykind -from making cards, scrapbooking to knitting and weaving know nothing of the hours it took to get to the finished product.
> 
> sam


Boy do I know what you mean!! My husband and I used to have a woodworking business. We wern't able to really make a profit at it, basically we sold things for slightly more than the cost of materials. Really we were just paying for our hobby. He taught me how to do many kinds of woodworking. I love it! The smell of the wood is almost addiciting.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


What a shame....I certainly do know about Leica cameras. It has always been a dream since high school to own one. These are incredible cameras and one would be enough even though they are film cameras, or are there now digital. Thanks for sharing. These collector nuts never seem to do anything with their collections and eventually it is broken up and sold. The Japanese vintage cameras don't hold a candle to the German cameras for one primary reason--they used plastic mounts around the lenses and you know that plastic slowly deteriorates by giving off fumes that eventually cloud the lens making the camera unusable. I have sold a few German cameras to mostly S. Koreans--they like the vintage double reflex Rolleiflex. From one estate sale I had a Rolleiflex Jr., a smaller version with it's original box, accessories, flash bulbs and carrying case plus the original warranty--the whole thing went to S. Korea and they were very pleased.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Love steak tartar but I am told it is no longer safe to eat. I still try it once in a while when no one is looking. Also love liver and onions. Especially fried in bacon fat. Another no no. Blood oranges I give a pass. I agree with Sam. Fruit should not bleed. It's not natural. Edith


FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Same here. Had to help make it once when I was 6 tears old. My job was to stir the blood . The smell still haunts me and I will turn 82 rhis month. Edith


5mmdpns said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > You folks who get nauseous at the sound of blood oranges, how do you feel about blood pudding? It's a type of sausage.
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Dave, My son-in-law does this with jars. He has one whole wall in his living roo full of shelves loaded with canning jars. They are lighted and behind glass so that no one can put finger prints on his precious jares. He sits in his recliner and stares at them. I tell him, when he tries to bring mr up to date on his latest acquisitions, "Bruce, get a life." Edith


FireballDave said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> And I really, really, really appologize for starting this mess.
> Except that I just watched it again, and I LOVE this dog.


That was so beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> You folks who get nauseous at the sound of blood oranges, how do you feel about blood pudding? It's a type of sausage.


I am quite sad. All this talk about oranges, grapefruit, clementines and I've just determined that I'm allergic to all (sob). Loved them - hope I don't get (what is it sailors used to get when they didn't get fresh fruit?) scabies??

Also don't much care for blood pudding. Mom and dad used to make it when we had the farm.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

budasha said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > You folks who get nauseous at the sound of blood oranges, how do you feel about blood pudding? It's a type of sausage.
> ...


scurvy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks mjs - I should have remembered.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks mjs - I should have remembered.


Just one of those things that comes immediately to the brain, or does not. Fortunately we don't have much occasion to think of it nowadays.


----------

